# 06/10 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Le Champion Returns To Commentary



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not liking the card this week. Looks like its gonna be a really weak show honestly. I understand that every wrestling promotion has its weaker, less exciting weeks though. They have been killing it for the most part this year IMO despite the pandemic. FTR making their in-ring debut should be great. Sammy Guevara probably gets a win over Cabana, further developing his transition over to the Dark side in joining Brodie. I hate his Boom Boom character anyway, so I don't mind him getting a character change. Once Evil Uno and the other guy come back, Brodie will have a decent little mid-card threat going. We should be getting an update on Archer, some development on Matt Hardy taking Private Party under his wing, and hopefully some dissension between Hangman and Omega. 

OC will interact with Jericho on commentary in some way during the show. I don't know what they do with MJF, but I wouldn't have him interact with Moxley until after Fyter Fest. I can see Wardlow/MJF vs Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus being booked for the 2 week event though while Cage is being taken care of. This is looking like a throw-away show though.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Excited to for the tag matches and Jericho on commentary. It could be a garbage show but Jericho will make it entertaining. Wonder how many times he'll mention that Ortiz and Santana are from the streets lol. Hopefully pineapple Pete is there 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Card looks even worse than last week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What is with the half-ass effort?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Absolutely no reason for me to watch this spart from the debut of FTR

BFs vs IC could be good as well.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF is the most misused wrestler in the business.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

La Parka said:


> MJF is the most misused wrestler in the business.


I don’t agree. The less he wrestles on throwaway Dynamites the better. When he steps in the ring, it should only be for big time occasions.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hell, I'm more looking forward to tomorrow's Dark episode line-up than what they're currently offering up for Dynamite this week. FTR vs Blade and Butcher could be very good, but it will also be the first time they ever meet. One has to consider how much wwe wrestlers are in the ring with each other, and even more so how much NXT wrestlers are in the ring together training. 

Colt vs Guevara does nothing for me. Colt is too hard to wrestle again with his wonky style. 

Best Friends have to win given they need to be kept strong for Fyter Fest Tag Title match. 

Cody vs Marq'Quen - what's the point really. Open challenge just cheapens the title if Marq'Quen is getting a title shot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> MJF is the most misused wrestler in the business.


He'll be fine, he probably feuds with either Mox or babyface Jericho for All Out. MJF has been protected af honestly. Fyter Fest is a filler show and it looks like Dynamite will be on the weaker end until the build for All Out starts to heat up at the end of June.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Nothing but filler and time wasting this week. 

FTR the only remotely interesting thing on it


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

FTR in ring debut will be nice to see.
Sammy should pick up a much needed singles win on Dynamite due to Colt's Dark Order storyline.
Jericho on commentary is always fun.

That's about it really. Also, Cody needs to finish Quen in about 5-6 minutes tops if they want Jungle Boy's match to have meant anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He'll be fine, he probably feuds with either Mox or babyface Jericho for All Out. MJF has been protected af honestly. Fyter Fest is a filler show and it looks like Dynamite will be on the weaker end until the build for All Out starts to heat up at the end of June.


And why is that? Are they getting paid less money for these episodes?

Goddamn this company and their half-assed efforts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MJF has a promo this week

that’s what we like, no?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270084378748747777


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> And why is that? Are they getting paid less money for these episodes?
> 
> Goddamn this company and their half-assed efforts.


No promotion can have awesome or even great shows every single week. Is it possible? Yes. Probable? Absolutely not. You're gonna have duds, especially with only 4 PPV's over the year and fillers like Fyter Fest that just pass the time. They have been on the air for what 13 months now? I don't think there have been more than maybe 3 lazy dud episodes not including this one. I don't consider that half-assed effort from a general POV. In WWE, every episode is a dud so I can't complain about AEW's few honestly. I know we all want absolutely awesome shows every week but I don't think that's a realistic thing to ask or expect. Wouldn't be fair when WWE, TNA, WCW, and ROH have all failed to accomplish that. Only company that has come close is Lucha Underground but they are drastically different in terms of presentation, having seasons and off periods sometimes lasting up to 14+ months where they can plan as much as possible for what's to come in the next season like in a TV series.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF has a promo this week
> 
> that’s what we like, no?
> 
> ...


Lol he's gonna cut a promo about how Cody is champion before him, then he'll probably rip into Jungle Boy some more. Should be entertaining.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nothing on the show makes me go "oh man, I gotta see that!", but there could be some gems in there.

Jericho on commentary will elevate the whole show.

Cody vs. Mark Quen just feels like a filler defense for Cody, but I'll be interesting to see what Quen can do as a singles guy. He has a lot of athletic talent, but hasn't put it all together yet.

Very much looking forward to FTR's debut and how they change things up from their WWE run.

The Inner Circle vs. Best Friends match could be fun, it's just that the backdrop of this is the Jericho vs. Tyson feud which I'm just not that interested.

Not really interested at all in Sammy vs. Colt. Sammy is entertaining and so is Colt in certain spots but the match up doesn't do anything for me and now Colt's involved with the Dark Order.......yay.

Hopefully there are some fun segments or vignettes in between all of these to make for a more interesting show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Never seen the fascination between having a strong TV card - no one should be tuning into weekly TV because of how good a card looks. The matches should literally be used as storyline advancers. Sammy G should be beating Cabana because he has something to prove and this would play into The Dark Order wanting Cabana more because he keeps losing.

FTR vs. B&B will be a nice 'old school' tag match - probably what I am looking forward to most in terms of actually caring about wrestling matches, which are usually always the most boring part of TV anyway. FTR should win and then perhaps cut a promo afterwards, send a message.

Cody/Quen shouldn't go any more than 10 minutes. Have Quen put in some his flash moves but have Cody ultimately go over then exaggerate his celeberation. Notice, he seems to be going up against underdog babyfaces during this open challenge - continue that build towards the inevitable.

Best part of the show though is Jericho on commentary.

Moxley/Cage build and MJF cutting a scathing promo about continuing to be held down should be fun too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF has a promo this week
> 
> that’s what we like, no?
> 
> ...


Well, maybe they WILL actually try to begin or advance some storylines afterall.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Never seen the fascination between having a strong TV card - no one should be tuning into weekly TV because of how good a card looks. The matches should literally be used as storyline advancers. Sammy G should be beating Cabana because he has something to prove and this would play into The Dark Order wanting Cabana more because he keeps losing.
> 
> FTR vs. B&B will be a nice 'old school' tag match - probably what I am looking forward to most in terms of actually caring about wrestling matches, which are usually always the most boring part of TV anyway. FTR should win and then perhaps cut a promo afterwards, send a message.
> 
> ...


I agree. But there needs to be some promotion around who’s appearing. Going by the card, there will be no Moxley, no MJF, no Cage, no Brodie, no Archer. It’s only through LICCs post that I know MJF is appearing.
For me they need to stop a graphic for the segments as well - “MJF drops some home truths”. “Brodie preaches to his followers and reveals the Dark Orders next plan” blah blah.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I agree. But there needs to be some promotion around who’s appearing. Going by the card, there will be no Moxley, no MJF, no Cage, no Brodie, no Archer. It’s only through LICCs post that I know MJF is appearing.
> For me they need to stop a graphic for the segments as well - “MJF drops some home truths”. “Brodie preaches to his followers and reveals the Dark Orders next plan” blah blah.


Those wrestlers’ stories are not important. When AEW is telling you something, you should listen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> I agree. But there needs to be some promotion around who’s appearing. Going by the card, there will be no Moxley, no MJF, no Cage, no Brodie, no Archer. It’s only through LICCs post that I know MJF is appearing.
> For me they need to stop a graphic for the segments as well - “MJF drops some home truths”. “Brodie preaches to his followers and reveals the Dark Orders next plan” blah blah.


You're right - they should promote it and they have 2 and a half days to do so.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing screams AEW winning show like a weak card

been proven many times before

gonna be a solid week


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More than anything I miss the "anything can happen on the show" feeling from back in the day. I want to be surprised, not have everything laid out for me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So as usual AEW takes a good idea (Jericho on commentary) and continues to do it over and over and over again until we're over it and don't want it anymore. Also, 4 matches announced with three featuring at least one comedy goof. Great.




Erik. said:


> Never seen the fascination between having a strong TV card - no one should be tuning into weekly TV because of how good a card looks. The matches should literally be used as storyline advancers. Sammy G should be beating Cabana because he has something to prove and this would play into The Dark Order wanting Cabana more because he keeps losing.


40 years ago I would've agreed with you wholeheartedly but ever since the WWF started doing big shows on television in the 80's with Nitro and RAW eventually doing them weekly it's kind of become necessary to offer at least one interesting match week to week. Doesn't need to be Moxley Vs Omega in a 30 minute ironman match but something on the level of Jungle Boy Vs MJF would be really welcome here.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> *Never seen the fascination between having a strong TV card - no one should be tuning into weekly TV because of how good a card looks. *The matches should literally be used as storyline advancers. Sammy G should be beating Cabana because he has something to prove and this would play into The Dark Order wanting Cabana more because he keeps losing.
> 
> FTR vs. B&B will be a nice 'old school' tag match - probably what I am looking forward to most in terms of actually caring about wrestling matches, which are usually always the most boring part of TV anyway. FTR should win and then perhaps cut a promo afterwards, send a message.
> 
> ...


When you only have four PPV's it's imperative to have good cards. AEW has struggled after PPV's because they're just using filler for like a month and a half because they have nothing to build to.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah this looks on paper their weakest show in the last month. Looks like it could be a close battle between AEW and NXT in the ratings with possibly NXT winning this week. They've been hyping the shit out of it on Raw. I must've seen 3 NXT commercials in the first hour of Raw, they really want to break that losing streak. 

The things I'm looking forward to most are FTR debut and Jericho on commentary. As was mentioned earlier Cody should win decisively in no more that 7 minutes and Sammy really needs to win because he loses to much for my liking. 

Hopefully there's some more surprises and more build up matches announced for Fyter Fest.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> More than anything I miss the "anything can happen on the show" feeling from back in the day. I want to be surprised, not have everything laid out for me.


If this ends up being a great show I will never doubt AEW again


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If this ends up being a great show I will never doubt AEW again


They are still way too much hit and miss, but I am hoping for at least 50% good like I am every week.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Less mismatches this week aside from Cody Rhodes runs through the midcard this week. I wouldn't be able to predict Colt versus Sammy except that Colt losing furthers the dark order storyline. UNless Dark Order gives Colt some help or tips.

And...

FTR versus B&B wouldn't be easy to predict if it wasn't FTRs debut.

Best Friends for Inner Circle has potential for upset.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

double post


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah this looks on paper their weakest show in the last month. Looks like it could be a close battle between AEW and NXT in the ratings with possibly NXT winning this week. They've been hyping the shit out of it on Raw. I must've seen 3 NXT commercials in the first hour of Raw, they really want to break that losing streak.
> 
> The things I'm looking forward to most are FTR debut and Jericho on commentary. As was mentioned earlier Cody should win decisively in no more that 7 minutes and Sammy really needs to win because he loses to much for my liking.
> 
> Hopefully there's some more surprises and more build up matches announced for Fyter Fest.


Is it possible part of wwe decline is due to over saturating with nxt? Wwe want to kill aew but really hurting themselves


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Is it possible part of wwe decline is due to over saturating with nxt? Wwe want to kill aew but really hurting themselves


We'll see if all this promoting on Raw has an effect on Wednesday nights ratings. That could be one reason why it's declining but really the main issue is that the show is awful and they need to make Raw a 2 hour show again because there's way to much filler. I can easily see Raws rating tank this week, though what do you expect when the start AND finish of the show is revolved around Charlotte matches. 

WWE do a very fine job of hurting themselves.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah. Filler shit absolutely hurts the product.

But don’t tell that to AEW.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> We'll see if all this promoting on Raw has an effect on Wednesday nights ratings. That could be one reason why it's declining but really the main issue is that the show is awful and they need to make Raw a 2 hour show again because there's way to much filler. I can easily see Raws rating tank this week, though what do you expect when the start AND finish of the show is revolved around Charlotte matches.
> 
> WWE do a very fine job of hurting themselves.


By % wwe audience older so I don't think it'll help demo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The story of MJF being overlooked even though he is number 1 in the rankings because of Cody’s bias is actually pretty good IMO and has legs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270167063215177728


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Yeah. Filler shit absolutely hurts the product.
> 
> But don’t tell that to AEW.


You need filler.

Every series have filler épisodes, every books have filler chapter. When you stop having filler then the big shows become less important.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> You need filler.
> 
> Every series have filler épisodes, every books have filler chapter. When you stop having filler then the big shows become less important.


but filler can push people away. it's pushed me away many times.

the matches can be 100% filler. however, they are competing with NXT over viewers. They need to advertise their bigger players appearing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> but filler can push people away. it's pushed me away many times.
> 
> the matches can be 100% filler. however, they are competing with NXT over viewers. They need to advertise their bigger players appearing.


Except that if you book the biggest players for every show then you're going to find yourself booking a PPV match on a weekly show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shows need filler, but you don't advertise the filler.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> Except that if you book the biggest players for everyshow then you're going to find yourself booking a PPV match on a weekly show.


Thats not true at all
it's very possible to have your top players on the show without having matches: Interviews, special referees, contract signings, out of arena, backstage segments (think about what Austin, Rock etc got up to outside of the arena).

I am very fond of Austin becoming CEO of WWE and that whole storyline. Very enjoyable. When Triple H invaded Randy Orton's house - that's the most recent thing I can think of, which I fully enjoyed.

No matches, no over-exposure of talent.

They could have a segment where they show Brian Cage working out with Taz in the gym, for example. Then maybe have Darby Allin or Moxley turn up, big brawl at the gym. Whew.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Just about every time they have a meh card it turns out to be a banger. However, against a Takeover fallout show I expect them to lose the number rating but still win the demo rating. Especially since ratings killer Charlotte is gone.

Also the stuff like MJF promo and something with Archer will probably be mentioned during Dark and then they will put it out on Twitter.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You need filler.
> 
> Every series have filler épisodes, every books have filler chapter. When you stop having filler then the big shows become less important.


Yeah, a TV show might have a filler episode once a season where they do a flashback episode or a musical episode or whatever. AEW seems to have a whole heap of what their fans call filler every week.

What you're trying to suggest is that not every show has to be a home run which is fair but at least give us one good match to get keen about.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> but you don't advertise the filler.


This. The fact they're advertising it means they think it's good TV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, a TV show might have a filler episode once a season where they do a flashback episode or a musical episode or whatever. AEW seems to have a whole heap of what their fans call filler every week.
> 
> What you're trying to suggest is that not every show has to be a home run which is fair but at least give us one good match to get keen about.
> 
> ...


You're over-exaggerating. Both on the TV Series and wrestling end. Most TV series, especially the longer ones, have multiple episodes that don't feel as important or as worthy of watching as the others. Even Breaking Bad, LOST and Game of Thrones, 3 critically acclaimed shows, had more than one of those. As far as AEW, they don't have a "whole heap" of filler every week or else none of you including myself would be watching live every Wednesday. You'd skip through the filler and fast forward to the parts you like after the show if that was the case. Every week, not counting this one, there has been plenty to look forward to on their shows. This week we don't even have one advertised match to really look forward to. Not counting this one, there haven't been more than maybe 2 or 3 nothing shows since Dynamite began. Even if you want to speak negatively on whatever you're watching, you can't say that you don't look forward to the shows and look forward to posting on WF about them every week. Filler doesn't create that kind of "urge" or interest. If you DO in fact think that everything is filler and you STILL watch and discuss, then there legitimately is something wrong with you lol. 



Lheurch said:


> They are still way too much hit and miss, but I am hoping for at least 50% good like I am every week.


I'd say they are mostly hit. That's my opinion anyway. Yeah there are aspects of their shows that are weak on a weekly basis like the comedy and Marko Stunt, but for the most part I don't think they ever miss entirely. I enjoy at least 85% of every show. There are always multiple things to look forward to. If this show that is clearly filler were to end up being good though, then that essentially solidifies that you shouldn't be missing any of their shows IF you're an AEW fan, because you never know when a bad looking episode could be good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'd say they are mostly hit. That's my opinion anyway. Yeah there are aspects of their shows that are weak on a weekly basis like the comedy and Marko Stunt, but for the most part I don't think they ever miss entirely. I enjoy at least 85% of every show. There are always multiple things to look forward to. If this show that is clearly filler were to end up being good though, then that essentially solidifies that you shouldn't be missing any of their shows IF you're an AEW fan, because you never know when a bad looking episode could be good.


There have only been maybe two episodes of Dynamite that were just bad so I agree they are mostly a hit. I just want the silliness gone from the upper card ASAP. They are at a tipping point now and they might let the stupid infect their main talent more than it did at Spring Stampede. I hope not.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> There have only been maybe two episodes of Dynamite that were just bad so I agree they are mostly a hit. I just want the silliness gone from the upper card ASAP. They are at a tipping point now and they might let the stupid infect their main talent more than it did at Spring Stampede. I hope not.


Yeah, they could tone it down some for sure. The OC/Jericho stuff isn't really annoying me, but Kenny Omega being silly and Matt Hardy doing his cringe shit need to stop. I thought all of Stadium Stampede was great except for the Matt Hardy comedy stuff. He is the common denominator of bad for the most part. Matt Hardy is no longer in the main event though, so that's progress.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah, they could tone it down some for sure. The OC/Jericho stuff isn't really annoying me, but Kenny Omega being silly and Matt Hardy doing his cringe shit need to stop. I thought all of Stadium Stampede was great except for the Matt Hardy comedy stuff. He is the common denominator of bad for the most part. Matt Hardy is no longer in the main event though, so that's progress.


If they really are leaving him as old school Matt now I am for that, but I would not be surprised if there is more magic. They need to get OC away from Jericho ASAP. They need one booker who actually lays out the whole show. It is just getting to be too cookie cutter with multiple EVPs, most of which know nothing about running things.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> If they really are leaving him as old school Matt now I am for that, but I would not be surprised if there is more magic. They need to get OC away from Jericho ASAP. They need one booker who actually lays out the whole show. It is just getting to be too cookie cutter with multiple EVPs, most of which know nothing about running things.


Hardy Party is a thing now I guess, so he will be taking Private Party under his wing trying to get the young guys over, which should be his role at this point in his career. He can do his magic, as long as it's not in the main event. He still has his fans that want to see Broken stuff, so cater to them in the mid-card or undercard is all I ask. Putting him in the main event was fine during the higher end of the pandemic, especially because he was just debuting and was a bigger name when half the roster was gone, but most are back on TV now, with PAC coming back soon. (I hope)

If OC doesn't get his face elbowed in with a Judas Effect at Fyter Fest, then OC is probably being used as a plot device to do a tag team match with Tyson or a "representative" match like Vince vs Trump. Jericho picks someone and Tyson picks OC. Which I disagree with but the guy is over af what are you gonna do.

The underlying issue here though is that they don't know how to build 4 month-long storylines. That's ALOT of TV time to keep casuals interested before the match blow-off and any storyline will lose its potency. Which is why I don't want MJF interacting with Mox until end of June at the earliest. That would still be like 8 or 9 weeks of build. Is it possible to book 3-4 month storylines? Yes. Do these guys have the booking ability to do so? Nope. Jericho has nothing to do right now in this filler period, especially when Tyson is not there every week, so they have him doing this filler thing until end of June when the All Out build begins and they start setting up whatever the Tyson/Jericho things ends up being.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hardy Party is a thing now I guess, so he will be taking Private Party under his wing trying to get the young guys over, which should be his role at this point in his career. He can do his magic, as long as it's not in the main event. He still has his fans that want to see Broken stuff, so cater to them in the mid-card or undercard is all I ask. Putting him in the main event was fine during the higher end of the pandemic, especially because he was just debuting and was a bigger name when half the roster was gone, but most are back on TV now, with PAC coming back soon. (I hope)
> 
> If OC doesn't get his face elbowed in with a Judas Effect at Fyter Fest, then OC is probably being used as a plot device to do a tag team match with Tyson or a "representative" match like Vince vs Trump. Jericho picks someone and Tyson picks OC. Which I disagree with but the guy is over af what are you gonna do.
> 
> The underlying issue here though is that they don't know how to build 4 month-long storylines. That's ALOT of TV time to keep casuals interested before the match blow-off and any storyline will lose its potency. Is it possible to do so? Yes. Do these guys have the booking ability to do so? Nope. Jericho has nothing to do right now in this filler period, especially when Tyson is not there every week, so they have him doing this filler thing until end of June when the All Out build begins and they start setting up whatever the Tyson/Jericho things ends up being.


We just need to stop accepting and excusing the stupid because that is what leads to more stupid. Like I have said many times on here, I am a big Matt Hardy fan from back in the day. He absolutely should be playing an important role in AEW to get new talent over. But no more magic. None of it is OK. Ever. I do not even mind some of the broken stuff, but no changing clothes magically in pools. No having your top star yell at a drone. No more dumb please.

Picking the laziest guy on the roster is kayfabe dumb for Tyson to do. OC does not belong anywhere near Jericho. No one the average audience member could beat up should be in the upper card, or in a perfect world anywhere on the card. Trump picked Bobby Lashley, an actual talent to go against Vince's Umaga. Tyson should be picking a badass, not a skinny, lazy guy.

I give them a major pass for the pandemic, but someone needs to start saying no to all the stupid stuff or they really are going to start being WWE-lite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> We just need to stop accepting and excusing the stupid because that is what leads to more stupid. Like I have said many times on here, I am a big Matt Hardy fan from back in the day. He absolutely should be playing an important role in AEW to get new talent over. But no more magic. None of it is OK. Ever. I do not even mind some of the broken stuff, but no changing clothes magically in pools. No having your top star yell at a drone. No more dumb please.
> 
> Picking the laziest guy on the roster is kayfabe dumb for Tyson to do. OC does not belong anywhere near Jericho. No one the average audience member could beat up should be in the upper card, or in a perfect world anywhere on the card. Trump picked Bobby Lashley, an actual talent to go against Vince's Umaga. Tyson should be picking a badass, not a skinny, lazy guy.
> 
> I give them a major pass for the pandemic, but someone needs to start saying no to all the stupid stuff or they really are going to start being WWE-lite.


I completely agree with ya man. But Matt Hardy has his fans that want to see that magic stuff lol, they can't just ignore them. His segments actually drew viewers. Most of the dumb stuff that has happened in the main event in the last 2 months has all been through Matt Hardy, including the drone. It was necessary for that short amount of time. As long as Matt Hardy is out of the main event scene, I doubt we will see any more silliness in the main event or it'll be drastically less to the point of almost being non-existent. I only saw it as a phase and now we can move on to MJF/Mox, FTR/Bucks, and Hangman/Omega, all of which will have no comedy, and all of which will probably be the top programs going into All Out and for the rest of the year. 

I wouldn't pick OC either but should they NOT push the guy if he's this over? Yeah it doesn't rub off well on Jericho or Tyson if they end up going the "representative" route, but if this was my wrestling company and I was CEO, I'd definitely push OC if I saw him getting reactions like in the below video. Not as World Champion, but to the point where he's a semi-big deal. We've seen multiple times in the past where lower-tier characters suddenly find themselves mixing it up with the upper card. Remember Hurricane? He's a guy with a character as ridiculous as OC's. He belonged nowhere near Hollywood Rock but he was so over that they needed to do it. He made The Rock look stupid on multiple occasions until The Rock put him down for good, Hurricane looks better, The Rock comes out unphased because he's already at legendary status anyway. That's what I see happening with OC and Jericho. OC will embarrass Jericho (unfortunately), the crowd will eat it up, then he'll be killed in the end. OC is more over after the fact and they keep building stars while Jericho is unphased for the most part seeing as he's essentially untouchable at this point in his career.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, they should let the crowd dictate that they be a comedy organization? Lovely.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imagine not pushing people that people want

that's why we are all neckbeards posting on wrestlingforum

if OC/Hardy keep drawing, keep pushing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I completely agree with ya man. But Matt Hardy has his fans that want to see that magic stuff lol, they can't just ignore them. His segments actually drew viewers. Most of the dumb stuff that has happened in the main event in the last 2 months has all been through Matt Hardy, including the drone. It was necessary for that short amount of time. As long as Matt Hardy is out of the main event scene, I doubt we will see any more silliness in the main event or it'll be drastically less to the point of almost being non-existent. I only saw it as a phase and now we can move on to MJF/Mox, FTR/Bucks, and Hangman/Omega, all of which will have no comedy, and all of which will probably be the top programs going into All Out and for the rest of the year.
> 
> I wouldn't pick OC either but should they NOT push the guy if he's this over? Yeah it doesn't rub off well on Jericho or Tyson if they end up going the "representative" route, but if this was my wrestling company and I was CEO, I'd definitely push OC if I saw him getting reactions like in the below video. Not as World Champion, but to the point where he's a semi-big deal. We've seen multiple times in the past where lower-tier characters suddenly find themselves mixing it up with the upper card. Remember Hurricane? He's a guy with a character as ridiculous as OC's. He belonged nowhere near Hollywood Rock but he was so over that they needed to do it. He made The Rock look stupid on multiple occasions until The Rock put him down for good, Hurricane looks better, The Rock comes out unphased because he's already at legendary status anyway. That's what I see happening with OC and Jericho. OC will embarrass Jericho (unfortunately), the crowd will eat it up, then he'll be killed in the end. OC is more over after the fact and they keep building stars while Jericho is unphased for the most part seeing as he's essentially untouchable at this point in his career.


They should ignore them. Twelve neck beards in their basement loving teleportation need to be ignored. I am sure at least a few people not named Vince liked Brodus Clay dancing and gyrating. I still want it off my screen. The number of people who will not watch is much larger than the few who will if they do the dumb.

I am not anti-comedy, I am anti-dumb. The Bucks are 90% dumb comedy. I think they will be able to take the FTR feud seriously but we will see.

If they want to make OC a threat, and I agree the guy is at least a good worker, he needs to put on SOME kind of muscle mass. Shane Helms at least went to the gym. Right now, I cannot buy him as a serious threat to anyone in the middle or upper cards. What crowd is eating up OC? They are doing this in the time of no crowds. It comes across as a big miss to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> So, they should let the crowd dictate that they be a comedy organization? Lovely.


Not saying that at all, I'm saying that you gotta throw those Matt Hardy fans a bone, especially if he is drawing viewers. And you gotta push the guys who are over like OC, that's how you make stars. That doesn't make them a comedy organization. Not making stars is what this industry has suffered from in the last 10 years. They can't just NOT push Orange Cassidy when the fans are clamoring for him just because he's a comedy character. The guy draws and people love him. They better push him or they are idiots.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> imagine not pushing people that people want
> 
> that's why we are all neckbeards posting on wrestlingforum
> 
> if OC/Hardy keep drawing, keep pushing.


Yes! Push the guys the loudest twelve basement dwellers want, not what will bring back lapsed fans! Here is a shocking twist, the people who like the stupid ARE the neck beards.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Yes! Push the guys the loudest twelve basement dwellers want, not what will bring back lapsed fans! Here is a shocking twist, the people who like the stupid ARE the neck beards.


But Hardy and OC are consistent draws. They bring in viewers. That means there’s a casual base that wants this.
It’s simple business.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not saying that at all, I'm saying that you gotta throw those Matt Hardy fans a bone, especially if he is drawing viewers. And you gotta push the guys who are over like OC, that's how you make stars. Not making stars is what this industry has suffered from in the last 10 years. They can't just NOT push Orange Cassidy when the fans are clamoring for him just because he's a comedy character. The guy draws and people love him. They better push him or they are idiots.


I am a Matt Hardy fan. I am quickly becoming less of one with what they are doing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> But Hardy and OC are consistent draws.


Hardy is a big name, and as I have said many times, I am a Hardy fan. But I am not a fan of the dumb magic stuff. The way they have used him the past couple weeks is how they need to. I hope it sticks. For OC, he does not belong anywhere near the upper card.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I will be pretty annoyed if Sammy G loses to Colt Cabana.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Hardy is a big name, and as I have said many times, I am a Hardy fan. But I am not a fan of the dumb magic stuff. The way they have used him the past couple weeks is how they need to. I hope it sticks. For OC, he does not belong anywhere near the upper card.


OC is no bigger of a draw than he was when he was just standing at ringside doing his antics, leave him to that; these antics if placed too high up the card are going to come at the expense of everyone else.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I will be pretty annoyed if Sammy G loses to Colt Cabana.


Me too, seeing as there is actually a storyline reason for Colt to lose this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Yes! Push the guys the loudest twelve basement dwellers want, not what will bring back lapsed fans! Here is a shocking twist, the people who like the stupid ARE the neck beards.


Lol its more than 12 of them, but I see what you're getting at. I'd prefer no Matt Hardy except the "Hardy Party" version we are about to get. The lapsed fans are not coming back no matter what. Wrestling will never surpass 2.4-2.5 million weekly viewers ever again unless something batshit crazy happens and people HAVE to tune in. Even then, they are just gonna leave the following week because they stopped being wrestling fans in general a long time ago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> OC is no bigger of a draw than he was when he was just standing at ringside doing his antics, leave him to that; these antics if placed too high up the card are going to come at the expense of everyone else.


Him being shown as a threat to actual talent like Pac and Jericho is bad business.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The lapsed fans are not coming back no matter what. Wrestling will never surpass 2.4-2.5 million weekly viewers ever again unless something batshit crazy happens and people HAVE to tune in. Even then, they are just gonna leave the following week because they stopped being wrestling fans in general a long time ago.


That right there is the absolute crux of the issue. You have already given up and surrendered mentally. Nothing personal against you because I like your posts, but that is the attitude that has to be changed honestly. And that attitude allows the the acceptance of the dumb in my opinion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> imagine not pushing people that people want
> 
> that's why we are all neckbeards posting on wrestlingforum
> 
> if OC/Hardy keep drawing, keep pushing.


Imagine letting 50-100k extra in the ratings department dictate that your company be Comedy Hour. And your “fans” support the decision.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> That right there is the absolute crux of the issue. You have already given up and surrendered mentally. Nothing personal against you because I like your posts, but that is the attitude that has to be changed honestly. And that attitude allows the the acceptance of the dumb in my opinion.


I mean am I wrong in thinking that though? WWE has had a stranglehold on wrestling for the last 20 years, and in the last 12, they have alienated the wrestling audience to a drastic degree. I don't think AEW can bring those lapsed casuals back, because most of those casuals only think WWE when they hear the word wrestling. Its gonna take a miracle. If those brain dead casuals come back, they will come back because WWE, the only company they associate with the word wrestling, makes a drastic change in their weekly offering. They're the main wrestling show. Then those fans, who are back into WWE, will notice AEW eventually, which means that they grow at the same time. AEW can put on the best shows of all time right now and put millions of dollars into advertising but even then, they will not be the determining factor in bringing lapsed fans back who only know of WWE and associate them with the word "wrestling". The lapsed fan who wants to check whats going on in wrestling one day will automatically look at WWE by association, see Braun Strowman in kindergarten level segments on SD, and change the channel immediately. I hope I'm wrong and AEW creates another "wrestling boom" with only their product, but I don't think that's a realistic thing to expect. At least not now. Maybe in 4-5 years. Especially because WWE, the only wrestling company that 80% of fans know, are bleeding viewers on a weekly basis.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well shit. We can’t make new fans. Just put the world fucking heavyweight title on Orange Cassidy. Got to give the people what they want.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I will be pretty annoyed if Sammy G loses to Colt Cabana.


Yeah he needs a win


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Yeah he needs a win


No, Orange Cassidy needs a win. Over Moxley. Ratings. Rawrrrrr! TNT execs! Comedy hour!!! Woooooo!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

WCW really missed the mark. They could have just stayed in business if only they’d have given Gillberg his deserved push.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it Wednesday yet. Want to watch some good wrestling. NXT In your house made me want Dynamite even more for some reason.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I mean am I wrong in thinking that though? WWE has had a stranglehold on wrestling for the last 20 years, and in the last 12, they have alienated the wrestling audience to a drastic degree. I don't think AEW can bring those lapsed casuals back, because most of those casuals only think WWE when they hear the word wrestling. Its gonna take a miracle. If those brain dead casuals come back, they will come back because WWE, the only company they associate with the word wrestling, makes a drastic change in their weekly offering. They're the main wrestling show. Then those fans, who are back into WWE, will notice AEW eventually, which means that they grow at the same time. AEW can put on the best shows of all time right now and put millions of dollars into advertising but even then, they will not be the determining factor in bringing lapsed fans back who only know of WWE and associate them with the word "wrestling". The lapsed fan who wants to check whats going on in wrestling one day will automatically look at WWE by association, see Braun Strowman in kindergarten level segments on SD, and change the channel immediately. I hope I'm wrong and AEW creates another "wrestling boom" with only their product, but I don't think that's a realistic thing to expect. At least not now. Maybe in 4-5 years. Especially because WWE, the only wrestling company that 80% of fans know, are bleeding viewers on a weekly basis.


It is wrong because the same thing happened in the early 90's, and it has happened to many other things at different times. I have pointed to how long form podcasts have taken over from traditional news. No one wants 30 second soundbites. People are not as ADD as most people think. CNN would kill to have the audience Joe Rogan has. But sure, keep thinking people have "outgrown" wrestling.

Miracles by definition do not exist. It will take actual hard work and talent. Kind of like what happened in 1996-1998. People were saying exactly the same things as now in 1994-1995. Wrestling is over with. Hogan was a fluke. Did massive amounts of fans come back and actually increase because the WWF made drastic changes in 1996? No, it was this other company no one in the mainstream had ever heard of before. Your argument is 100% incorrect based on what actually did already happen in 1996.

It can happen, it has happened. They are their own worst enemy preventing it from happening again. The built in excuses I keep hearing on here drive me nuts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Well shit. We can’t make new fans. Just put the world fucking heavyweight title on Orange Cassidy. Got to give the people what they want.


Not saying we can't make new fans in AEW. But I AM saying that WWE is going to have to play a major part in bringing back most of the lapsed fans. That's just how it is when everyone associates wrestling with WWE, the people who have ran the show for 30+ years. When AEW becomes the MAIN wrestling show over WWE, then it'll be on them to bring back the lapsed fan, because people will associate wrestling with AEW and not WWE.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nyla & Ford v Shida & Statlander added


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not saying we can't make new fans in AEW. But I AM saying that WWE is going to have to play a major part in bringing back most of the lapsed fans. That's just how it is when everyone associates wrestling with WWE, the people who have ran the show for 30+ years. When AEW becomes the MAIN wrestling show over WWE, then it'll be on them to bring back the lapsed fan, because people will associate wrestling with AEW and not WWE.


Did WWE play a major role in 1996?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Nyla & Ford v Shida & Statlander added


Long term booking and Storytelling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> It is wrong because the same thing happened in the early 90's, and it has happened to many other things at different times. I have pointed to how long form podcasts have taken over from traditional news. No one wants 30 second soundbites. People are not as ADD as most people think. CNN would kill to have the audience Joe Rogan has. But sure, keep thinking people have "outgrown" wrestling.
> 
> Miracles by definition do not exist. It will take actual hard work and talent. Kind of like what happened in 1996-1998. People were saying exactly the same things as now in 1994-1995. Wrestling is over with. Hogan was a fluke. Did massive amounts of fans come back and actually increase because the WWF made drastic changes in 1996? No, it was this other company no one in the mainstream had ever heard of before. Your argument is 100% incorrect based on what actually did already happen in 1996.
> 
> It can happen, it has happened. They are their own worst enemy preventing it from happening again. The built in excuses I keep hearing on here drive me nuts.


Wrestling was drastically different back then though. You really can't compare the two. Current day wrestling is not going to have that happen again because it has evolved into something else entirely. We're not gonna magically get people that cut promos like Macho Man or Ric Flair, and we're not gonna get factions that are allowed to break the rules as much as DX or NWO. The world has softened up too much for that. If this was 1996, then maybe AEW can re-create the wrestling world by themselves, but in 2020, its gonna take WWE playing a large part in that happening first. Not making excuses, just offering my POV.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Did WWE play a major role in 1996?


It's such a different world nowadays isn't it.

The dip between wrestling being huge in the 80s to wrestling being huge in the 90s wasn't that big of a dip. And when wrestling had that big ratings boost and had all those eyes on it in the late 90s, all those wretlers who the lapsed fans used to love were STILL there. Hogan was now this cool heel. Oh but you liked Savage? He's there too and in this cool looking modern day wrestling show! - what's the WWE doing? Oh cool, Bret Hart is now a badass heel and so is Shawn Michaels!? - wait, these guys are swearing now!? This is fucking great. The Rock? Stone Cold? These guys are pretty great. I'll keep tuning in. This feels different to what we got before!

When we say a lapsed fan nowadays - what are we referring to? a guy who watched wrestling a decade ago? Or just any wrestling fan who quit wrestling before?

Again another difference is that in modern day wrestling most of those lapsed fans have only ever known WWE as wrestling. They are usually the type of fan who didn't tend to watch TNA or ROH or NJPW because it "wasn't WWE" - the type who would say if someone hadn't wrestled in WWE before, they were nobody and weren't worth following etc.

It's hard to attract that type of fan, it's even harder to attract people who have never watched wrestling before, especially in 2020.

The only way AEW are getting new fans are:

A) Little kids who are venturing into wrestling for the first time and happen to stumble across TNT before they stumble across the USA network etc and see Dynamite on, that way they don't know the history of either company and can just decide there and then what they like.

B) The wrestler superfans. So those who literally LOVE a particular wrestler, who then signs with AEW - I know a few Moxley die hards who now simply just watch AEW because Moxley is on it. Don't underestimate that pull

C) The die-hard 2,000,000 who tune in to WWE each week. One week they tune into Dynamite for the first time on a Wednesday and happen to like what they see, so they start watching it aswell. Though those come under the type who usually think along the lines of "If it's not WWE, it's not big time, so Im not wasting my time" - and those are the hardest to get.

I personally think there are WWE fans and there are AEW fans - and I reckon not even a quarter of the fans who watch Dynamite on a Wednesday watch Raw or Smackdown. Vice versa. I don't think many AEW fans watch Raw or Smackdown, not live anyway.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Wrestling was drastically different back then though. You really can't compare the two. Current day wrestling is not going to have that happen again because it has evolved into something else entirely. We're not gonna magically get people that cut promos like Macho Man or Ric Flair, and we're not gonna get factions that are allowed to break the rules as much as DX or NWO. The world has softened up too much for that. If this was 1996, then maybe AEW can re-create the wrestling world by themselves, but in 2020, its gonna take WWE playing a large part in that happening first. Not making excuses, just offering my POV.


All of that is built in excuses. It just is. 1996 was also not like the 70's or the 50's. What made wrestling big again was not what made it big in earlier times. The thing that could make it big again today is not the same as 1996. You seem to be thinking I want the SAME things to happen today as 1996. That is not true. But the philosophy of taking your product seriously is the same. You are always going to find 200 people who will watch a clown show or dumpster fire. It takes talent and hard work to grow. There is no such thing as magic. Ric Flair and Randy Savage did not appear out of thin air. Saying something like that is basically saying "who is the young cocky guy calling himself the nature boy? We already had Buddy Rogers. Bruno Sammartino and Lou Thesz are not going to magically come back!"

Netflix and Red Box had no chance because Blockbuster refused to lead and change, They needed to wait for the leaders in the industry before they could do something.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Nyla & Ford v Shida & Statlander added


Lol ive seen this match 10 times already just instead of Ford its been someone else


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> It's such a different world nowadays isn't it.
> 
> The dip between wrestling being huge in the 80s to wrestling being huge in the 90s wasn't that big of a dip. And when wrestling had that big ratings boost and had all those eyes on it in the late 90s, all those wretlers who the lapsed fans used to love were STILL there. Hogan was now this cool heel. Oh but you liked Savage? He's there too and in this cool looking modern day wrestling show! - what's the WWE doing? Oh cool, Bret Hart is now a badass heel and so is Shawn Michaels!? - wait, these guys are swearing now!? This is fucking great. The Rock? Stone Cold? These guys are pretty great. I'll keep tuning in. This feels different to what we got before!
> 
> ...


Because wrestlers who were part of the boom in the 90's are all dead now? Jericho was brought in as the main guy just like you had guys from the 80's there in the 90's like you said. Bret Hart presented their world title. You have Jake Roberts cutting promos in 2020. There are plenty of guys available and already there to bridge the gap. You have Jake the Snake cutting great promos against the son of Dusty Rhodes? Sign me up!

When I refer to lapsed fans, I mean the fans who were turned off by Vince after he bought what was left of WCW and ECW. Vince became complacent and went back to his "good shit" he liked from the clown show days.

TNA is its own complex topic. I am not going to even attempt to break that down here.

ROH and NJPW are not on a US national television channel that the vast majority of people have access to. Something like the majority of NJPW and AAA are never going to appeal to the major audience in the US simply because they are not presenting a product in English most of the time. That is just a fact.

The biggest problem I have with AEW is they are doing a lot of silly stuff that Vince is known for, just with less name recognition. If I am a lapsed WWE fan and I am turned off by seeing Brodus Clay dancing or Cena pouring chocolate syrup on people and I tune into AEW and see a small child get a two count on Chris Jericho, my response is "oh, Vince has another show."

AEW has access to enough talent people know about just like WCW had. They need to fully differentiate themselves away from WWE like WCW did in 1996. WCW was able to use people from the WWF in a different way than they had been used.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> All of that is built in excuses. It just is. 1996 was also not like the 70's or the 50's. What made wrestling big again was not what made it big in earlier times. The thing that could make it big again today is not the same as 1996. You seem to be thinking I want the SAME things to happen today as 1996. That is not true. But the philosophy of taking your product seriously is the same. You are always going to find 200 people who will watch a clown show or dumpster fire. It takes talent and hard work to grow. There is no such thing as magic. Ric Flair and Randy Savage did not appear out of thin air. Saying something like that is basically saying "who is the young cocky guy calling himself the nature boy? We already had Buddy Rogers. Bruno Sammartino and Lou Thesz are not going to magically come back!"
> 
> Netflix and Red Box had no chance because Blockbuster refused to lead and change, They needed to wait for the leaders in the industry before they could do something.


So you're saying in 2020 that if AEW put on absolutely epic shows every week, and all of the right people were pushed, and all the storylines were perfect every single week for say 3-4 years straight, AND WWE stayed the absolute same giving us shit every week, they'd be able to bring back all of those lapsed fans to the point where they are drawing more than 3 million viewers per week? I don't see it. I honestly don't.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Lol ive seen this match 10 times already just instead of Ford its been someone else


Interestingly, every time they do it - something must be planned.

First time it happened, Bea attacked Nyla after it and said she wanted a shot but then the pandemic happened and now Bea is out of the country and the last time it happened Britt Baker got injured which has obviously halted whatever plans they had.

So I assume this week Stratlander and Shida get heated and it leads to their build at Fyter Fest?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So you're saying in 2020 that if AEW put on absolutely epic shows every week, and all of the right people were pushed, and all the storylines were perfect every single week for say 3-4 years straight, AND WWE stayed the absolute same giving us shit every week, they'd be able to bring back all of those lapsed fans to the point where they are drawing more than 3 million viewers per week? I don't see it. I honestly don't.


Good shows attract viewers. Almost no one knew who George R. R. Martin was before HBO made a show out of his books. Somehow a really well written show attracted fans. Amazing how that works. Batman was a joke after Joel Schumacher got done with him. Wait, you mean a new director and vision got him over again and made a ton of money?

So yes, of course I believe it can be done because it has been done and is done every year of every decade. That is not saying it is easy, but when you see them doing some of the same dumb stuff that drove fans away it is easy to see why they are not growing. That does not require every episode to be epic. What show has EVERY episode be good? But it has to be compelling and give you a reason to want more. Do all good shows need 3-4 years to attract large audiences?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Because wrestlers who were part of the boom in the 90's are all dead now? Jericho was brought in as the main guy just like you had guys from the 80's there in the 90's like you said. Bret Hart presented their world title. You have Jake Roberts cutting promos in 2020. There are plenty of guys available and already there to bridge the gap. You have Jake the Snake cutting great promos against the son of Dusty Rhodes? Sign me up!
> 
> When I refer to lapsed fans, I mean the fans who were turned off by Vince after he bought what was left of WCW and ECW. Vince became complacent and went back to his "good shit" he liked from the clown show days.
> 
> ...


No, but I think a 20 year gap is a huge fucking gap.

No one really cares about segments or promos to be honest. Those that drew in the 80s were STILL wrestling in the late 90s. They had fanbase, they had appeal, they had star power. Those from the 90s that had starpower, fanbases, appeal and drew simply aren't wrestling anymore, aren't as big as stars, don't really have the same appeal and fanbase probably extends to wrestling fans with older people who just know the name because they liked them when younger.

So, fans from 2001?

I don't think it's possible to expect AEW to ever get those fans. They simply tuned out of wrestling, most of them because they weren't really wrestling fans for the long haul. Most that tuned out were just the ones who jumped on the bandwagon fad that was wrestling from the late 90s. And ever since then, wrestling has been scorched earth especially over the last decade with the PG rating, childish segments and the dominance of ring work over character.

Wrestling is as niche now as it's ever been since it was on cable television. In the mid 90s when WCW made it big, they had a solid fanbase from the NWA days who were diehard and would watch regardless and wouldn't watch anything else (lol sounds like WWE nowadays), but also had alot of the WWF fans who tuned in because it had some of their favourite wrestlers growing up.

WCW was lightning in a bottle. Which is why we can't be expecting that of AEW - the WCW literally got legendary draws in the twilight of their career and found a use for them. Managed to get extra miles out of Hogan and doing something most of the fans hadn't seen before in making him turn heel. They had WCW live when Raw was still doing taped shows which also gave them the edge and made it seem like anything could happen and anyone could show up. They had a fluid and diverse roster and no definitive style unlike the WWF did.

Sure it was different but that's because wrestling was still evolving.

I'm not sure AEW has it in itself to be lightning in a bottle. I can't see anyone who watched in 2001 ever giving a wrestling show a chance in 2020 regardless of who's on it. Most of those just don't like wrestling. They've moved on with their lives, probably have kids now who watch and tell them "It was much better in my day" , "This is a kids show now" etc. and also moved on to watching different things, most honestly probably now watch the UFC because why not?

So the lapsed fan now that AEW should be aiming for are probably the millions that have tuned out over the last 3 years because those are the ones who KNOW the current talent but tuned out because they were just sick of what was going on. Not the ones in 2001 who left when wrestling was COMPLETELY different, better, presented better and overall more entertaining than it is now and likely ever will be. 

But that's my opinion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> No, but I think a 20 year gap is a huge fucking gap.
> 
> No one really cares about segments or promos to be honest. Those that drew in the 80s were STILL wrestling in the late 90s. They had fanbase, they had appeal, they had star power. Those from the 90s that had starpower, fanbases, appeal and drew simply aren't wrestling anymore, aren't as big as stars, don't really have the same appeal and fanbase probably extends to wrestling fans with older people who just know the name because they liked them when younger.
> 
> ...


So, those wrestling fans that tuned out, because “this is a kid’s show”. And AEW’s response, which you support, is to have Orange Cassidy play kicking and Matt Hardy teleporting?

Gee. I wonder why those lapsed fans aren’t coming out in droves?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, those wrestling tuned out, because “this is a kid’s show”. And AEW’s response, which you support, is to have Orange Cassidy play kicking and Matt Hardy teleporting?
> 
> Gee. I wonder why those lapsed fans aren’t coming out in droves?


No, they tuned out because the wrestling fad was over.

I actually echo that guys feelings that really, until WWE becomes popular again, AEW probably isn't going to be any more mainstream than "being on TNT" - because the majority of the worlds population only know wrestling as WWE - in the same way that if you ask the average guy on the street to name a wrestler they'll likely say Hulk Hogan or The Rock. WWE is wrestling in the same way Coke is Cola, Kleenex is Tissue etc.

They're called lapsed for a reason. They expired. They don't exist anymore.

I was a fan of Pokemon cards once, you know, when they were a fad. I don't give a shit if they bring them back or if they've even brought them back, I ain't going to buy them again just because I once did - because I am simply not interested. I have other interests.

Again though, AEW being "popular" or whatever doesn't bother me. It doesn't affect my viewing pleasure. If they get more fans? Great. It'd be nice if fans watching WWE also gave AEW a chance and weren't so tribal but that's up to them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t care about those fans either, but these stupid fucks booking the show care and are giving the same childish, ha ha product that WWE is giving which resulted in driving away fans.

What’s AEW‘s plan? To steal away the children from WWE, the very same children and families that you admit likely ONLY know WWE.

If you do what everyone else is doing, you’ll get what everyone else got.

HAVE to be different. Even Bischoff understood that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I don’t care about those fans either, but these stupid fucks booking the show care and are giving the same childish, ha ha product that WWE is giving which resulted in driving away fans.
> 
> What’s AEW‘s plan? To steal away the children from WWE, the very same children and families that you admit likely ONLY know WWE.
> 
> ...


It was a lot easier to be different when Bischoff was in charge 24 years ago.

But I agree with your sentiment. In that they should try to be different. But that won't necessarily bring new fans in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> No, but I think a 20 year gap is a huge fucking gap.
> 
> No one really cares about segments or promos to be honest.


If you actually believe that, we may not really have much success in having a conversation. It is especially funny to say something like that and then point out how Hogan got WCW over. Hint: it was not his match quality.



Erik. said:


> Those that drew in the 80s were STILL wrestling in the late 90s. They had fanbase, they had appeal, they had star power. Those from the 90s that had starpower, fanbases, appeal and drew simply aren't wrestling anymore, aren't as big as stars, don't really have the same appeal and fanbase probably extends to wrestling fans with older people who just know the name because they liked them when younger.
> 
> So, fans from 2001?
> 
> ...


They tuned out because of the childish segments hence why so many of us on here hate to see AEW doing the same thing and expecting different results. If AEW becomes WWE-lite they will never build an audience because it will just be less known people doing the same stuff they can see on RAW.

You argue wrestling is niche now which is true but you do not address WHY it is. The so called loyal WCW fanbase who "would not watch anything else" definitely did start tuning into RAW in 1997/1998. Did that just magically happen or did actual work to change what WWF presented happen?



Erik. said:


> Sure it was different but that's because wrestling was still evolving.
> 
> I'm not sure AEW has it in itself to be lightning in a bottle. I can't see anyone who watched in 2001 ever giving a wrestling show a chance in 2020 regardless of who's on it. Most of those just don't like wrestling. They've moved on with their lives, probably have kids now who watch and tell them "It was much better in my day" , "This is a kids show now" etc. and also moved on to watching different things, most honestly probably now watch the UFC because why not?
> 
> ...


Every single thing you said here could have been said in 1994/1995. The ultimate defeatest attitude. Everything has been done, it was all better in 1985! We have all moved on from wrestling right? Wrestling is supposed to be a goofy clown show that draws only the hardcore audience right? No way to make it mean something again so why bother even trying? Might as well just accept Marko Stunt as a main guy because nothing we do will change anything!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> It was a lot easier to be different when Bischoff was in charge 24 years ago.
> 
> But I agree with your sentiment. In that they should try to be different. But that won't necessarily bring new fans in.


Easier??? When you had a conference room of suits telling you what you could and could not do? That was easier than having a company with one guy in charge?

Being different does not guarantee anything, but being the same absolutely guarantees what we are seeing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Good shows attract viewers. Almost no one knew who George R. R. Martin was before HBO made a show out of his books. Somehow a really well written show attracted fans. Amazing how that works. Batman was a joke after Joel Schumacher got done with him. Wait, you mean a new director and vision got him over again and made a ton of money?
> 
> So yes, of course I believe it can be done because it has been done and is done every year of every decade. That is not saying it is easy, but when you see them doing some of the same dumb stuff that drove fans away it is easy to see why they are not growing. That does not require every episode to be epic. What show has EVERY episode be good? But it has to be compelling and give you a reason to want more. Do all good shows need 3-4 years to attract large audiences?


Pre-determined wrestling shows don't have the same drawing power as well written TV series like Game of Thrones. A great tv series or a movie is far more acceptable and praised in our culture than a fake wrestling show. You can't really compare the two. TV series for the most part draw exceptionally well regardless. A lot of the time, great shows do need 3+ years to draw a big audience. GOT's audience for its first 3 seasons were nowhere near as big as they were in later seasons. LOST gained its biggest audience after like 3 seasons as well. I get your point of view, I really do, you're saying that with consistency in epic storylines, wrestling fans will come back in droves because the drama is too good to ignore. It can't work that way anymore. There are so many other far better shows to watch than an epic wrestling show and the stigma of it being fake is far too ingrained into society. AEW can't just stop running the few comedy segments they run and put on epic shows for 3 years straight and all of a sudden un-do 15 years of terrible wrestling. People have moved on. It's not the same with TV series and movies which have only gotten better and better over the last 15 years.



bdon said:


> I don’t care about those fans either, but these stupid fucks booking the show care and are giving the same childish, ha ha product that WWE is giving which resulted in driving away fans.
> 
> What’s AEW‘s plan? To steal away the children from WWE, the very same children and families that you admit likely ONLY know WWE.
> 
> ...


My guy, this is the over-exaggeration of the century. You only speak in extremes and ignore everything in between. AEW's level of comedy is NOWHERE near WWE's.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Pre-determined wrestling shows don't have the same drawing power as well written TV series like Game of Thrones. A great tv series or a movie is far more acceptable and praised in our culture than a fake wrestling show. You can't really compare the two. TV series for the most part draw exceptionally well regardless. A lot of the time, great shows do need 3+ years to draw a big audience. GOT's audience for its first 3 seasons were nowhere near as big as they were in later seasons. LOST gained its biggest audience after like 3 seasons as well. I get your point of view, I really do, you're saying that with consistency in epic storylines, wrestling fans will come back in droves because the drama is too good to ignore. It can't work that way anymore. There are so many other far better shows to watch than an epic wrestling show and the stigma of it being fake is far too ingrained into society. AEW can't just stop running the few comedy segments they run and put on epic shows and all of a sudden un-do 15 years of terrible wrestling. People have moved on. It's not the same with TV series and movies which have only gotten better and better over the last 15 years.


I absolutely can and will compare the two. We have ratings history. What was outdrawing every cable TV show for years? Oh yeah, wrestling. There are PLENTY of TV series even today that draw less than current wrestling, so I do not get this line of thinking.

The reason there are far more epic shows than wrestling is because of the lack of effort in making wrestling shows good.

No, AEW cannot suddenly undo 15 years of crap, but they certainly will ADD to the crap by doing the dumb comedy. In order to be good, you have to stop being bad. So many excuses for the dumb on here. Drives me nuts. "They cannot undo all the awful stuff WWE did, so they might as well do awful stuff!"

It is EXACTLY the same as movies and TV shows. Some of the best movies and shows were made far before I was born. We have gone through boom and bust periods in shows and honestly some of the worst shows and movies ever made are made today. Also, some of the best are!

People want to be entertained. I stopped caring about Batman after how he was treated in the 90's. Then amazingly they cut out all the goofy dumb stuff and fans came back. Imagine THAT!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> If you actually believe that, we may not really have much success in having a conversation. It is especially funny to say something like that and then point out how Hogan got WCW over. Hint: it was not his match quality.


Hogan is an anomaly - in the same way Stone Cold and The Rock are.

The transcendents. Where if they were booked on an AEW show, you'd see a spike. More likely for Stone Cold and The Rock, simply because that would actually be earth shattering. We've seen Hogan on other promotions before since he left the WWE the first time, we've never seen Rock or Austin anywhere else.

MAYBE Cena coming in and cutting a promo too. HHH too obvously because it's ridiculous to think.

But anyone else? Meh. Barely spike hundred thousand viewers, in my opinion.



Lheurch said:


> They tuned out because of the childish segments hence why so many of us on here hate to see AEW doing the same thing and expecting different results. If AEW becomes WWE-lite they will never build an audience because it will just be less known people doing the same stuff they can see on RAW.
> 
> You argue wrestling is niche now which is true but you do not address WHY it is. The so called loyal WCW fanbase who "would not watch anything else" definitely did start tuning into RAW in 1997/1998. Did that just magically happen or did actual work to change what WWF presented happen?


In 2001?

What childish segments dawned wrestling in 2001 and 2002 when wrestling fell out of mainstream, lose it's popularity and saw many wrestling fans fail to turn the channel over to wrestling again?

Wrestling bar a few years here and there has always been somewhat of a niche product since it's been on national television. But it's even more niche now and that's mostly because of characters dwindling, less larger than life stars with more and more guys looking like your average gym-goer, WWE doing everything it can to insult it's viewers, PG era, Benoit and refusal to build any stars.

No, those who didn't care much for wrestling and bandwagoned onto it in the late 90s tuned into Raw from Nitro - what you had left was the base that Nitro was getting long before they came on board and they were the loyal NWA fanbase who would mostly watch nothing but WCW.

FFS, at one point 11,000,000 people were watching wrestling on one night. Split across two different shows. Beginning of 2001 when the WWE's popularity was dying and WCW was close to being bought, you still had 7,000,000 people tuning in on Monday nights. By the end of 2001, you had just about 3,500,000 watching. That's bandwagon and loyalty. That isn't 3,500,000 wrestling fans just failing out of love with wrestling, that's people just moving on to something else that was cool.



Lheurch said:


> Every single thing you said here could have been said in 1994/1995. The ultimate defeatest attitude. Everything has been done, it was all better in 1985! We have all moved on from wrestling right? Wrestling is supposed to be a goofy clown show that draws only the hardcore audience right? No way to make it mean something again so why bother even trying? Might as well just accept Marko Stunt as a main guy because nothing we do will change anything!


I've been asking the "What can be done differently" question for years now and no one has ever come up with an answer. You're all wrestling fans and you don't know what can be done differently. So why are you expecting others to know?

WCW went live when Raw was taped
They brought in a Luchadore style - something that hadn't been seen in wrestling.
They blurred lines between reality and kayfabe - something that wasn't truly shown on national TV before.

What CAN be done nowadays that hasn't been done in the past?

It's a genuine question. What is ground breaking that will make AEW stand out?

Because in all honesty, I can't think of fuck all - and the only way a wrestling company can be truly different to the WWE nowadays is not opening the show with a 20 minute promo, showing off different wrestling styles, letting their talent be a little more loose on the microphone and blading.

And that's sad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is dis da ratings thread I walked into or something?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Easier??? When you had a conference room of suits telling you what you could and could not do? That was easier than having a company with one guy in charge?
> 
> Being different does not guarantee anything, but being the same absolutely guarantees what we are seeing.


There was a lot more things to do in 1996. 

You could go live. You could give away your opponents results on live television. You could take talent away from your rivals and debut them instantly. You could see WWE were cartooney and be more realistic. You could bring in a foreign brand of wrestling and present it because it had never been seen before, a variety up and down the board. Obviously WWF stole alot of these ideas because WCW changed the game which is why they got so popular but wrestling on national TV was still new. 3 years old in fact. 

What can AEW do now that hasn't been seen before or would be "game changing" after nearly 30 years of live wreslting every week on television?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Larger than life characters. “Fuck it! Let’s give them Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy.”


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Larger than life characters. “Fuck it! Let’s give them Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy.”


Are there any larger than life characters in wrestling they could get?

Or are you finally understanding that there are none and a big reason as to why wrestling is as boring and irrelevant as it's ever been?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Are there any larger than life characters in wrestling they could get?
> 
> Or are you finally understanding that there are none and a big reason as to why wrestling is as boring and irrelevant as it's ever been?


Randy Orton and Edge are larger than life bro, what are you talking about


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Matt fucking Hardy and Orange goddamn Cassidy certainly aren’t going to grow into that fucking role, man. Why do you accept the stupid even if they fail to create that larger that life star.

“Fuck it. No larger than life characters, so just put Cassidy in the main event. He adds a whopping 50k viewers!!!”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I absolutely can and will compare the two. We have ratings history. What was outdrawing every cable TV show for years? Oh yeah, wrestling. There are PLENTY of TV series even today that draw less than current wrestling, so I do not get this line of thinking.
> 
> The reason there are far more epic shows than wrestling is because of the lack of effort in making wrestling shows good.


I agree that wrestling shows can be far more epic than TV series, but my argument is that doing so won't create another wrestling boom without WWE going first. So whether or not AEW does comedy or not, then it doesn't matter from my point of view because nothing will change unless the parent company that everyone looks to changes.



Lheurch said:


> No, AEW cannot suddenly undo 15 years of crap, but they certainly will ADD to the crap by doing the dumb comedy. In order to be good, you have to stop being bad. So many excuses for the dumb on here. Drives me nuts. "They cannot undo all the awful stuff WWE did, so they might as well do awful stuff!"


I never said that lol. I agreed with you that the pointless comedy stuff like Matt Hardy needed to stop. It already looks like it has been drastically less than where it was before DON2. Other than OC, there hasn't been much comedy at all. And they need to push who is over. Am I missing something though? Other than Matt Hardy and Marko Stunt, what other stupid shit have they consistently done on a week to week basis? Because it seems to me like we are putting AEW on the same level of comedy garbage as WWE. WWE shows are mostly comedy, whereas AEW's shows before DON2 were mostly serious with a little too much comedy at different parts.

Edit: The Omega/Nakazawa shit was bad, forgot about that one



Lheurch said:


> It is EXACTLY the same as movies and TV shows. Some of the best movies and shows were made far before I was born. We have gone through boom and bust periods in shows and honestly some of the worst shows and movies ever made are made today. Also, some of the best are!
> 
> People want to be entertained. I stopped caring about Batman after how he was treated in the 90's. Then amazingly they cut out all the goofy dumb stuff and fans came back. Imagine THAT!


People that stayed are entertained by AEW though. They get mostly praised. Yeah they could do better, and they constantly have (changed Hangman/Britt Baker, ended Nightmare Collective, increased volume on entrance music, booked more promos on the show instead of just matches) but for the most part it has been a thumbs up. Batman brought back its fans because it was already an established brand. Think of it this way. WWE is the Batman brand that has lost the fanbase. If WWE doesn't bring back their winged crusader fans, then how is "BatKid" for naming purposes, (AEW), an up and coming batman type comic, going to bring back all of those original fans single-handedly without the original Batman getting back to its epic ways? AEW can bring back _some_ fans with epic storylines, and I'm sure they will once Omega/Hangman starts, but to think they are going to bring back fans in "droves" without WWE going first, is not realistic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Hogan is an anomaly - in the same way Stone Cold and The Rock are.
> 
> The transcendents. Where if they were booked on an AEW show, you'd see a spike. More likely for Stone Cold and The Rock, simply because that would actually be earth shattering. We've seen Hogan on other promotions before since he left the WWE the first time, we've never seen Rock or Austin anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Cena showing up would cause me to stop watching. One of the few things they could do to make me tune out completely.

Hogan, Austin, and Rock were transcendent but they were not always so. No one saw Rocky when he debuted and became a fan. Same with Austin in WCW. It took talent and creative and logical progression to turn them into stars. It clearly could be done again, or did humans stop making new humans in 2001?



Erik. said:


> In 2001?
> 
> What childish segments dawned wrestling in 2001 and 2002 when wrestling fell out of mainstream, lose it's popularity and saw many wrestling fans fail to turn the channel over to wrestling again?
> 
> ...


You had your top two stars stop being a major part of your program plus all the competition died. There are cycles in any business. A lot of negative things for their business happened in a very short time period. In the WWF specifically there were dumb segments too even during the best shows, but the great vastly outnumbered the bad. They started doing more and more dumb, not making new stars, hence where we are now.

People stopped watching when it stopped being must see TV. There is a lot to unpack there, and there was way too much hot shotting so the real audience was lower than what it was when you take out the car crash watchers, but if you put forward a good product, people will watch.




Erik. said:


> I've been asking the "What can be done differently" question for years now and no one has ever come up with an answer. You're all wrestling fans and you don't know what can be done differently. So why are you expecting others to know?
> 
> WCW went live when Raw was taped
> They brought in a Luchadore style - something that hadn't been seen in wrestling.
> ...


What can be done differently is use logic and reason in storytelling. Make compelling stories.

I really do not get the line of thinking that NOTHING new can be done. That is like saying, well they made every movie and TV show imaginable, why even bother? Ultimately from a psychological viewpoint there are like seven base stories to tell. Everything is a take off on those.

It does not have to be groundbreaking, it just has to be good. Cut out all the WWE-lite goofy comedy, no dance routines, or insult your intelligence stuff. How about we start there? Stop having small children fighting grown men? Stop having a skinny goof play kick people and having them put up with it. Stop having guys pop up after ten seconds after taking a big move. Stop doing every move you can in every match so that when you do pull out a big move it actually MEANS something. Stop kicking out of finishers. Make PPV matches mean something different than TV matches. Sometimes I feel like Cartman explaining to the pirates how to be pirates (is it really this hard people?!?).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People going to eat their words when OC carries us into the new boom period in a years time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Randy Orton and Edge are larger than life bro, what are you talking about


Heard they're about to have the greatest Sports Entertainment match of all time too.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Randy Orton and Edge are larger than life bro, what are you talking about


Not sure if you're trying to own someone with this comment, but literally no one has said this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Heard they're about to have the greatest Sports Entertainment match of all time too.


Headlocks for 5 minutes at a time. That’ll put butts in seats. PSYCHOLOGY !


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> Not sure if you're trying to own someone with this comment, but literally no one has said this.


What are you talking about mate, nobody’s trying to own anyone; why are you getting triggered when I’ve made no obvious attempt to “own someone” 🤡

Erik and I were clearing bantering about the upcoming match at backlash


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree that wrestling shows can be far more epic than TV series, but my argument is that doing so won't create another wrestling boom without WWE going first. So whether or not AEW does comedy or not, then it doesn't matter from my point of view because nothing will change unless the parent company that everyone looks to changes.


Did WWF go first in the 90's? Did Marvel have to wait until DC improved before owning the market? WWE right now is basically shouting at the world to take them out. That is how bad it is. It really is 1995 all over again.



prosperwithdeen said:


> I never said that lol. I agreed with you that the pointless comedy stuff like Matt Hardy needed to stop. It already looks like it has been drastically less than where it was before DON2. Other than OC, there hasn't been much comedy at all. And they need to push who is over. Am I missing something though? Other than Matt Hardy and Marko Stunt, what other stupid shit have they consistently done on a week to week basis? Because it seems to me like we are putting AEW on the same level of comedy garbage as WWE. WWE shows are mostly comedy, whereas AEW's shows before DON2 were mostly serious with a little too much comedy at different parts.
> 
> Edit: The Omega/Nakazawa shit was bad, forgot about that one


The Bucks are 90% dumb comedy. The best episodes during the pandemic were the long period where they were gone. I HOPE the Matt Hardy dumb stuff is over. I said before the past two weeks have been much better regarding him. Jericho is quickly devolving into a joke. It started with the Bubbly Bunch dumbness and has gotten worse. Putting OC anywhere near Jericho is dumb. Mox told us to call our grandmothers. Geez.



prosperwithdeen said:


> People that stayed are entertained by AEW though. They get mostly praised. Yeah they could do better, and they constantly have (changed Hangman/Britt Baker, ended Nightmare Collective, increased volume on entrance music, booked more promos on the show instead of just matches) but for the most part it has been a thumbs up. Batman brought back its fans because it was already an established brand. Think of it this way. WWE is the Batman brand that has lost the fanbase. If WWE doesn't bring back their winged crusader fans, then how is "BatKid" for naming purposes, (AEW), an up and coming batman type comic, going to bring back all of those original fans single-handedly without the original Batman getting back to its epic ways? AEW can bring back _some_ fans with epic storylines, and I'm sure they will once Omega/Hangman starts, but to think they are going to bring back fans in "droves" without WWE going first, is not realistic.


I have stayed and I have mostly been entertained, but they are NOT growing. They have made good changes, and they need to make more. The upper card has was great and is now sliding down. That needs to stop. Again, Marvel did not wait on DC to gets it act together to start making great movies. Stop building in an excuse for AEW by pointing to WWE. History has shown that is wrong. They absolutely can do it without WWE doing anything. What really will bring back fans is if they force WWE to change too, but THEY have to lead that charge. Vince never will.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Headlocks for 5 minutes at a time. That’ll put butts in seats. PSYCHOLOGY !


Because that is what Edge is known for, five minute headlocks.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Because that is what Edge is known for, five minute headlocks.


Ahhahahah bro you know that I am talking about Randy Orton; I distinctly remember some of the goofies around here wanting Orton in AEW because he would put butts in seats. Shame he hasn’t done the same for WWE.

if I can twist statistics for my own humour, since Orton debuted they’ve lost over 60% of their viewers. Orton has actually deterred people from watching.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Ahhahahah bro you know that I am talking about Randy Orton; I distinctly remember some of the goofies around here wanting Orton in AEW because he would put butts in seats. Shame he hasn’t done the same for WWE.
> 
> if I can twist statistics for my own humour, since Orton debuted they’ve lost over 60% of their viewers. Orton has actually deterred people from watching.


I do not think anyone here is going to defend WWE. Motivated Randy is great, but he has no compelling reason to be given the state of things.

If you want to have fun with statistics, on Randy's worst day he was viewed by more people than have ever tuned into an AEW show. Would be nice to change that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Since Matt Hardy debuted in WWE they’d lost roughly 500% of their audience.

AEW chose to make him the key protagonist in the main event match of its recent PPV.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Cena showing up would cause me to stop watching. One of the few things they could do to make me tune out completely.
> 
> Hogan, Austin, and Rock were transcendent but they were not always so. No one saw Rocky when he debuted and became a fan. Same with Austin in WCW. It took talent and creative and logical progression to turn them into stars. It clearly could be done again, or did humans stop making new humans in 2001?


May well do - and I am sure there may have been a few that tuned out when Hogan joined WCW too.

It can be done again.

But the fact one hasn't been made on that level since 1999 probably tells us that the popularity of wrestling and creating a larger than life house hold name probably go hand in hand - so unless wrestling gets popular again, it isn't happening.




Lheurch said:


> You had your top two stars stop being a major part of your program plus all the competition died. There are cycles in any business. A lot of negative things for their business happened in a very short time period. In the WWF specifically there were dumb segments too even during the best shows, but the great vastly outnumbered the bad. They started doing more and more dumb, not making new stars, hence where we are now.
> 
> People stopped watching when it stopped being must see TV. There is a lot to unpack there, and there was way too much hot shotting so the real audience was lower than what it was when you take out the car crash watchers, but if you put forward a good product, people will watch.


So the popularity of wrestling was dependent on two larger than life characters, ones of which we haven't seen since and may never actually see again? Then there's no hope for AEW or the WWE in future of becoming popular.

I made my bed with that years ago - I just make sure I watch what I enjoy now.




Lheurch said:


> What can be done differently is use logic and reason in storytelling. Make compelling stories.
> 
> I really do not get the line of thinking that NOTHING new can be done. That is like saying, well they made every movie and TV show imaginable, why even bother? Ultimately from a psychological viewpoint there are like seven base stories to tell. Everything is a take off on those.
> 
> It does not have to be groundbreaking, it just has to be good. Cut out all the WWE-lite goofy comedy, no dance routines, or insult your intelligence stuff. How about we start there? Stop having small children fighting grown men? Stop having a skinny goof play kick people and having them put up with it. Stop having guys pop up after ten seconds after taking a big move. Stop doing every move you can in every match so that when you do pull out a big move it actually MEANS something. Stop kicking out of finishers. Make PPV matches mean something different than TV matches. Sometimes I feel like Cartman explaining to the pirates how to be pirates (is it really this hard people?!?).


Another mans compelling is another mans boring.

You want wrestling that suits you. I get it!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Since Matt Hardy debuted in WWE they’d lost roughly 500% of their audience.
> 
> AEW chose to make him the key protagonist in the main event match of its recent PPV.


They were doing about 2,000,000 when he debuted - what numbers are they doing now?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Cena showing up would cause me to stop watching. One of the few things they could do to make me tune out completely.
> 
> Hogan, Austin, and Rock were transcendent but they were not always so. No one saw Rocky when he debuted and became a fan. Same with Austin in WCW. It took talent and creative and logical progression to turn them into stars. It clearly could be done again, or did humans stop making new humans in 2001?
> 
> ...


I agree with almost of all of that. I just think Orange Cassidy has a place in AEW/ He is over, unique, and AEWs own. The rest I can jump on board with. I love AEW but I would like to see alot more Archer/Wardlow/Luchasauras/Lee (I actually thought he looked sharp, I was in the minority) and less Marko/Janella/Private Party/Hardy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I agree with almost of all of that. I just think Orange Cassidy has a place in AEW/ He is over, unique, and AEWs own. The rest I can jump on board with. I love AEW but I would like to see alot more Archer/Wardlow/Luchasauras/Lee (I actually thought he looked sharp, I was in the minority) and less Marko/Janella/Private Party/Hardy.


I am not saying he has NO place. I think he needs to bulk up a bit if anyone is going to take him seriously though. But no one should be letting him play kick them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest the only WWE guy I wanna see in AEW is Matt Riddle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Did WWF go first in the 90's? Did Marvel have to wait until DC improved before owning the market? WWE right now is basically shouting at the world to take them out. That is how bad it is. It really is 1995 all over again.


That's fair on the Marvel/DC bit. Yes WWE is pretty much opening themselves up for AEW to take over, but it's not gonna happen as easily as some expect. The takeover can happen maybe 3-5 years from now assuming that WWE continues to not give a shit about their shows. They're only about 900K viewers away. Not because AEW is drawing new people, but because WWE is driving more and more people away, most of which have never heard of AEW. Whether there is comedy or not, as long as things continue as they are on both sides, the takeover is gonna happen because at the end of the day most of what AEW puts out is great and I assume most casuals just skip what they don't like anyway. And even then, I can only just see most of the weekly WWE watchers transitioning to AEW once they have finally had enough Charlotte, but another wrestling boom won't happen with "new" or "lapsed" fans falling in love with wrestling again or for the first time ever. We'll just have to agree to disagree on that point. 



Lheurch said:


> The Bucks are 90% dumb comedy. The best episodes during the pandemic were the long period where they were gone. I HOPE the Matt Hardy dumb stuff is over. I said before the past two weeks have been much better regarding him. Jericho is quickly devolving into a joke. It started with the Bubbly Bunch dumbness and has gotten worse. Putting OC anywhere near Jericho is dumb. Mox told us to call our grandmothers. Geez.


The Bucks built their careers based off of their current characters. You can't just expect them to change what got them so over. They will have a heel turn eventually. Jericho like I said before is just playing the guy with legendary status who puts over the super over lower-tier guy. Its just Hollywood Rock/Hurricane all over again. 

Comedy will always have a place in wrestling. It always has in WWF, WCW, and any other promotion. There are subsets of people that watch JUST for comedy. They can't completely get rid of it and expect to grow either. If you want them to just get rid of all of it, then that would just be you wanting them to form the company in your vision, not taking into account the other fans that love the shit you hate. If this wrestling "boom" happens, then comedy will definitely play a part in its success. It's still considered sports entertainment in the end and in no way should it be serious all the time or that will also make people tune out. I think what they need to do is just get a writer who can do comedy better than Tony Khan and the EVP's. That's the real issue here. Someone find the guy who wrote The Rock's promos. 




Lheurch said:


> I have stayed and I have mostly been entertained, but they are NOT growing. They have made good changes, and they need to make more. The upper card has was great and is now sliding down. That needs to stop. Again, Marvel did not wait on DC to gets it act together to start making great movies. Stop building in an excuse for AEW by pointing to WWE. History has shown that is wrong. They absolutely can do it without WWE doing anything. What really will bring back fans is if they force WWE to change too, but THEY have to lead that charge. Vince never will.


It's only been 13 months. There's plenty of time to keep making changes. People are blowing them up on social media about match lengths now. I can almost guarantee you that match lengths will be shorter come early August. I do absolutely agree that AEW forcing WWE to be better can also be the answer, but that just goes back to WWE being better too. If AEW forces WWE to be better, then their bigger fanbase will start coming back, meaning that AEW grows faster in alignment. But again, they can't accomplish that in one year. It still feels like they don't even have their footing completely yet. Then the pandemic threw them off during Kenny Omega and Hangman's rises, 2 storylines that are sure to draw some interest. Let them keep making changes and tweaking for 2-3 years, then we'll see where we are at. No business can move that fast and cause that much monumental change in an industry that is crippled.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> I am not saying he has NO place. I think he needs to bulk up a bit if anyone is going to take him seriously though. But no one should be letting him play kick them.


It’s a bit of banter. Stop being a “it’s still real to me dammit” guy. Bulking up does nothing for ones character.

did you say you want a larger than life character? What does being roided up do for someones character? Only a few have used it to their advantage - Steiner is a recent example.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not saying that at all, I'm saying that you gotta throw those Matt Hardy fans a bone, especially if he is drawing viewers. And you gotta push the guys who are over like OC, that's how you make stars. That doesn't make them a comedy organization. Not making stars is what this industry has suffered from in the last 10 years. They can't just NOT push Orange Cassidy when the fans are clamoring for him just because he's a comedy character. The guy draws and people love him. They better push him or they are idiots.


Why does it matter who is pushed? You guys will cheer for whatever AEW does anyway. They could be a joke company and have OC at the forefront for the extra 100k for ten minutes orrrrrrr they could take this shit seriously and double their viewership. You guys are cool with mediocrity for some reason, I don't get it. Being over with 700k people is ok, but why the fuck are you settling for ok?!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> It’s a bit of banter. Stop being a “it’s still real to me dammit” guy. Bulking up does nothing for ones character.
> 
> did you say you want a larger than life character? What does being roided up do for someones character? Only a few have used it to their advantage - Steiner is a recent example.


"Bulking up does nothing for ones character."

Wow, OK. I can definitely see why we have such a disconnect on here.

Bulking up/actually looking like a threat to someone when your job is to fight them is not equal to "roiding up."

"Only a few have used it to their advantage." You mean every guy who has ever been over in wrestling? You seem to be equating bulking up to being Scott Steiner. So many of your arguments are black and white. I am saying you need to look at least somewhat like a threat. No one is buying Janela, OC, or Chuck Taylor as threats to anyone. You need to at least put in SOME kind of effort to looking the part for the job you are hired for. There have been plenty of guys who were not body guys in wrestling but were intimidating because of their strength. OC looks like just the bar on a bench press would hold him down.

Stop excusing mediocrity.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> No, but I think a 20 year gap is a huge fucking gap.
> 
> No one really cares about segments or promos to be honest. Those that drew in the 80s were STILL wrestling in the late 90s. They had fanbase, they had appeal, they had star power. Those from the 90s that had starpower, fanbases, appeal and drew simply aren't wrestling anymore, aren't as big as stars, don't really have the same appeal and fanbase probably extends to wrestling fans with older people who just know the name because they liked them when younger.
> 
> ...


Everyone used to care about story lines and promos back when they were good. Now you're left with 700k fans who enjoy ring work and that's it. This defeatist attitude sucks, it's pretty much agreeing that AEW isn't that good whilst somehow disagreeing with those who are saying it's not that good. 

AEW's first show proved that there's more fans out there willing to give this stuff a chance. Do better.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My guy, this is the over-exaggeration of the century. You only speak in extremes and ignore everything in between. AEW's level of comedy is NOWHERE near WWE's.


You're probably right. The only person not involved in comedy is Cody, whereas WWE has numerous wrestlers who take their shit seriously.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is dis da ratings thread I walked into or something?


Must be hard to know what any thread is on here when you have everyone who has ever disagreed with you on ignore.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's fair on the Marvel/DC bit. Yes WWE is pretty much opening themselves up for AEW to take over, but it's not gonna happen as easily as some expect. The takeover can happen maybe 3-5 years from now assuming that WWE continues to not give a shit about their shows. They're only about 900K viewers away. Not because AEW is drawing new people, but because WWE is driving more and more people away, most of which have never heard of AEW. Whether there is comedy or not, as long as things continue as they are on both sides, the takeover is gonna happen because at the end of the day most of what AEW puts out is great and I assume most casuals just skip what they don't like anyway. And even then, I can only just see most of the weekly WWE watchers transitioning to AEW once they have finally had enough Charlotte, but another wrestling boom won't happen with "new" or "lapsed" fans falling in love with wrestling again or for the first time ever. We'll just have to agree to disagree on that point.


No one said it was easy. I am just saying they are making it much harder on themselves by including dumb things. Fans tired of WWE will tune in one time, see some of the same dumb things WWE does, and tune out.



prosperwithdeen said:


> The Bucks built their careers based off of their current characters. You can't just expect them to change what got them so over. They will have a heel turn eventually. Jericho like I said before is just playing the guy with legendary status who puts over the super over lower-tier guy. Its just Hollywood Rock/Hurricane all over again.
> 
> Comedy will always have a place in wrestling. It always has in WWF, WCW, and any other promotion. There are subsets of people that watch JUST for comedy. They can't completely get rid of it and expect to grow either. If you want them to just get rid of all of it, then that would just be you wanting them to form the company in your vision, not taking into account the other fans that love the shit you hate. If this wrestling "boom" happens, then comedy will definitely play a part in its success. It's still considered sports entertainment in the end and in no way should it be serious all the time or that will also make people tune out. I think what they need to do is just get a writer who can do comedy better than Tony Khan and the EVP's. That's the real issue here. Someone find the guy who wrote The Rock's promos.


I know the Bucks are something I have to deal with in AEW. I try to tune them out as much as I can.

I have never ever said I am anti-comedy at all. I am anti-dumb. The Rock is one of my favorites ever and he did comedy well. Most AEW attempts at comedy are mediocre and in the worst cases intelligence insulting. I just want things to actually make sense and flow logically. No one is saying to eliminate comedy. I have never heard that argument on here.



prosperwithdeen said:


> It's only been 13 months. There's plenty of time to keep making changes. People are blowing them up on social media about match lengths now. I can almost guarantee you that match lengths will be shorter come early August. I do absolutely agree that AEW forcing WWE to be better can also be the answer, but that just goes back to WWE being better too. If AEW forces WWE to be better, then their bigger fanbase will start coming back, meaning that AEW grows faster in alignment. But again, they can't accomplish that in one year. It still feels like they don't even have their footing completely yet. Then the pandemic threw them off during Kenny Omega and Hangman's rises, 2 storylines that are sure to draw some interest. Let them keep making changes and tweaking for 2-3 years, then we'll see where we are at. No business can move that fast and cause that much monumental change in an industry that is crippled.


Again, I am all for that, and I am not saying they can do it quick or easily. But they are shooting themselves in the foot unnecessarily in many ways. I give them major passes because of the pandemic, but there is no excuse for teleporting Matt Hardy and Marko Stunt. None.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Why does it matter who is pushed? You guys will cheer for whatever AEW does anyway. They could be a joke company and have OC at the forefront for the extra 100k for ten minutes orrrrrrr they could take this shit seriously and double their viewership. You guys are cool with mediocrity for some reason, I don't get it. Being over with 700k people is ok, but why the fuck are you settling for ok?!


Because the people that you interact with on WF enjoy the show. You have people that just enjoy to enjoy and you have people that enjoy but want to see things get better. But those people are not going around shitting on the product so you group them as people that don't want to see any kind of change or doubling in viewership. Stop telling yourself these stories. Everyone is not one and the same and you're heavily generalizing. I am considered an "AEW superfan" on here and I have shit on this company multiple times in the past and in this thread alone about how much the comedy has sucked and how much I didn't want Matt Hardy in the main event. 

These "people" that are "settling for ok" in your eyes are people that view the show as absolutely entertaining for them. Why are they not allowed to enjoy the show to the extent they want to enjoy it? Why do they have to notice what you notice in viewership or listen to Jim Cornette interviews that "prove your point"? Do they all care? How do you know that they give a shit about ratings or viewership? Because in all honesty, only business execs should be worrying about this shit, but us hardcores have to talk about everything. Maybe they just enjoy the show and decide to keep it at that? Maybe they just want to post what they enjoyed with other posters on here and keep it at that? Maybe they just prefer to focus on the positive enjoyable things in a world filled with nothing but negativity right now? What your post tells me is that you want to force people to see the flaws that you see, when they probably don't care seeing as its just wrestling, and you want to force people to advocate for "change" that they probably don't want because they're enjoying what they're watching. 




Lheurch said:


> No one said it was easy. I am just saying they are making it much harder on themselves by including dumb things. Fans tired of WWE will tune in one time, see some of the same dumb things WWE does, and tune out.
> 
> I know the Bucks are something I have to deal with in AEW. I try to tune them out as much as I can.
> 
> ...


Hopefully we are done with both. I can see the comedy being a lot more tolerable now that Matt is in the mid-card and they are focusing on Jungle Boy more than Marko Stunt. It was unbearable though, I do agree.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Also, Cody needs to finish Quen in about 5-6 minutes tops if they want Jungle Boy's match to have meant anything.


I completely agree with you, but I've just seen Mox go 15 minutes with a jobber on dark so this match will probably go 20 minutes sadly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I completely agree with you, but I've just seen Mox go 15 minutes with a jobber on dark so this match will probably go 20 minutes sadly.


Really? They HAVE to cut down on these match lengths. Especially when it involves world champions. That's the next big change these guys need to make. Good thing it didn't air on TNT.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Because the people that you interact with on WF enjoy the show. You have people that just enjoy to enjoy and you have people that enjoy but want to see things get better. But those people are not going around shitting on the product so you group them as people that don't want to see any kind of change or doubling in viewership. Stop telling yourself these stories. Everyone is not one and the same and you're heavily generalizing. I am considered an "AEW superfan" on here and I have shit on this company multiple times in the past and in this thread alone about how much the comedy has sucked and how much I didn't want Matt Hardy in the main event.
> 
> These "people" that are "settling for ok" in your eyes are people that view the show as absolutely entertaining for them. Why are they not allowed to enjoy the show to the extent they want to enjoy it? Why do they have to notice what you notice in viewership or listen to Jim Cornette interviews that "prove your point"? Do they all care? How do you know that they give a shit about ratings or viewership? Because in all honesty, only business execs should be worrying about this shit, but us hardcores have to talk about everything. Maybe they just enjoy the show and decide to keep it at that? Maybe they just want to post what they enjoyed with other posters on here and keep it at that? Maybe they just prefer to focus on the positive enjoyable things in a world filled with nothing but negativity right now? What your post tells me is that you want to force people to see the flaws that you see, when they probably don't care seeing as its just wrestling, and you want to force people to advocate for "change" that they probably don't want because they're enjoying what they're watching.
> 
> ...


People can enjoy the show, but they're also on a forum that discusses the show and people expect an honest conversation. I don't give a fuck about ratings, but having more fans means the show is better. You were the one talking about giving the fans what they want. Allowing an extra 50k viewers or whatever OC might fluke dictate the product when there's 700k waiting in the wings is just bad business. The current 700k that are there will be happy with anything that isn't WWE, so why not try to bring in those who actually want something different to WWE and not WWE-lite like we currently have?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> People can enjoy the show, but they're also on a forum that discusses the show and people expect an honest conversation. I don't give a fuck about ratings, but having more fans means the show is better. You were the one talking about giving the fans what they want. Allowing an extra 50k viewers or whatever OC might fluke dictate the product when there's 700k waiting in the wings is just bad business. The current 700k that are there will be happy with anything that isn't WWE, so why not try to bring in those who actually want something different to WWE and not WWE-lite like we currently have?


This is what is so disheartening. You’re playing to the 50k super OC fans and letting it bring down the entire presentation when we have basically discovered that 650k fans will show up no matter what product you give them. OC is the best of the dumb comedy they’ve been presenting. Well congratulations. When there was more seriousness, we saw 900k+ fans tuning in and seemed to be inching closer back to a million.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> People can enjoy the show, but they're also on a forum that discusses the show and people expect an honest conversation. I don't give a fuck about ratings, but having more fans means the show is better. You were the one talking about giving the fans what they want. Allowing an extra 50k viewers or whatever OC might fluke dictate the product when there's 700k waiting in the wings is just bad business. The current 700k that are there will be happy with anything that isn't WWE, so why not try to bring in those who actually want something different to WWE and not WWE-lite like we currently have?


Honest conversation on the internet? Some will give you honest conversations like myself but most are just posting for the sake of posting or triggering people. Half of WF is full of meme posters. You can tell who they are, just ignore them. Twitter, Reddit and Facebook are all cesspools of brain dead clowns. Or at least that's how they come across when they tweet away their PC nonsense. It sucks when you're trying to have a logical conversation on the Internet, but that's the reality. 

The at-home casual viewing audience only sees the fanbase as the live audience, they know nothing about ratings being at 700-800k, so if they see a full crowd, they will always think that the show is doing well because people spent money and came out to watch it live. Having higher ratings doesn't always mean the show is better either. Becky's pregnancy announcement drew 2 million viewers then the show fell off a cliff for 3 hours until the Edge/Orton segment. I do understand what you're getting at though, higher ratings means that the show itself is more epic as far as storylines. But you gotta give it time man. How do you know after just 13 months that we're not getting epic stuff coming up? They're just coming off the height of the pandemic in March, April, and May. Let the likely Mox/MJF, Hangman/Omega, and FTR/Bucks feud start to heat up first. All 3 of those have the potential to be everything that you ever hoped for in AEW I am assuming, then we are right back at 900k+ viewers if they do it right, which I trust them to do. You have to give them a chance to get their show back to the point where it was at before. We won't see that start to happen until after Fyter Fest. It's not really fair to rip them apart considering everything or get their show back to close to a million overnight when half the roster was gone for like 4-5 weeks. But if you feel that it is worth ripping apart, then I won't stop you, because that is your opinion and I have no intention of trying to change it. 

What they're doing in OC's case is what they should be doing in any wrestling promotion. If someone is over, you push them. If someone draws, you push them. In alignment with that, you have other storylines going on that ALSO drive interest. They haven't reached the point where you can fairly call them WWE-lite. The product is still drastically different from what we get on RAW and SD. Have they shown tendencies that are as cringe as WWE in the past though? Yes, and they need to cut that shit out. Not disagreeing about that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Some interesting discussion here overnight:



prosperwithdeen said:


> You're over-exaggerating. Both on the TV Series and wrestling end. Most TV series, especially the longer ones, have multiple episodes that don't feel as important or as worthy of watching as the others. Even Breaking Bad, LOST and Game of Thrones, 3 critically acclaimed shows, had more than one of those. As far as AEW, they don't have a "whole heap" of filler every week or else none of you including myself would be watching live every Wednesday. You'd skip through the filler and fast forward to the parts you like after the show if that was the case. Every week, not counting this one, there has been plenty to look forward to on their shows. This week we don't even have one advertised match to really look forward to. Not counting this one, there haven't been more than maybe 2 or 3 nothing shows since Dynamite began. Even if you want to speak negatively on whatever you're watching, you can't say that you don't look forward to the shows and look forward to posting on WF about them every week. Filler doesn't create that kind of "urge" or interest. If you DO in fact think that everything is filler and you STILL watch and discuss, then there legitimately is something wrong with you lol.


Much of the show is filler for me. Jericho/Cassidy for example is just filling time for me, the women are definitely on just for the sake of having women on etc. Much of it is filler I think for me I enjoy the discussion, I watch hoping it'll be better then it sounds on paper (Which admittedly sometimes it is) and with COVID-19 leaving me unemployed I've had much more time. Now with things going back to normal (For me anyway) I may soon just go back to watching clips like I was before COVID-19 due to not having enough time to watch the shows.



Lheurch said:


> We just need to stop accepting and excusing the stupid because that is what leads to more stupid. Like I have said many times on here, I am a big Matt Hardy fan from back in the day. He absolutely should be playing an important role in AEW to get new talent over. But no more magic. None of it is OK. Ever. I do not even mind some of the broken stuff, but no changing clothes magically in pools. No having your top star yell at a drone. No more dumb please.
> 
> Picking the laziest guy on the roster is kayfabe dumb for Tyson to do. OC does not belong anywhere near Jericho. No one the average audience member could beat up should be in the upper card, or in a perfect world anywhere on the card. Trump picked Bobby Lashley, an actual talent to go against Vince's Umaga. Tyson should be picking a badass, not a skinny, lazy guy.
> 
> I give them a major pass for the pandemic, but someone needs to start saying no to all the stupid stuff or they really are going to start being WWE-lite.


Some good points here. Matt Hardy was cool 15 years ago and has something to offer still as a popular midcard act but the damage is already done. He's beaten up pretty much the entire Inner Circle and ran them all off, beaten guys 20 years younger than him and the stupidity has turned any people off who might be new to AEW I'm sure.

Tyson picking OC is ridiculous. Cassidy and Tyson don't even seem like they'd get along.



prosperwithdeen said:


> I completely agree with ya man. But Matt Hardy has his fans that want to see that magic stuff lol, they can't just ignore them. His segments actually drew viewers. Most of the dumb stuff that has happened in the main event in the last 2 months has all been through Matt Hardy, including the drone. It was necessary for that short amount of time. As long as Matt Hardy is out of the main event scene, I doubt we will see any more silliness in the main event or it'll be drastically less to the point of almost being non-existent. I only saw it as a phase and now we can move on to MJF/Mox, FTR/Bucks, and Hangman/Omega, all of which will have no comedy, and all of which will probably be the top programs going into All Out and for the rest of the year.
> 
> I wouldn't pick OC either but should they NOT push the guy if he's this over? Yeah it doesn't rub off well on Jericho or Tyson if they end up going the "representative" route, but if this was my wrestling company and I was CEO, I'd definitely push OC if I saw him getting reactions like in the below video. Not as World Champion, but to the point where he's a semi-big deal. We've seen multiple times in the past where lower-tier characters suddenly find themselves mixing it up with the upper card. Remember Hurricane? He's a guy with a character as ridiculous as OC's. He belonged nowhere near Hollywood Rock but he was so over that they needed to do it. He made The Rock look stupid on multiple occasions until The Rock put him down for good, Hurricane looks better, The Rock comes out unphased because he's already at legendary status anyway. That's what I see happening with OC and Jericho. OC will embarrass Jericho (unfortunately), the crowd will eat it up, then he'll be killed in the end. OC is more over after the fact and they keep building stars while Jericho is unphased for the most part seeing as he's essentially untouchable at this point in his career.


Do his fans want to see the magic? Did he draw anyone in? Maybe a minimal gain but it's certainly not a six figure contribution to their ratings which is no doubt what they're paying him. Hell, do any of the Hardy fans even know that Hardy now wrestles somewhere else? Seems like unless you follow AEW or Matt Hardy you'd have no idea where the guy actually went.

The crowd is happy to see Marko and he's over so is it time for TNT Champion Marko Stunt? AEW World Champion Joey Janela? Sometimes you don't push a guy despite them being over because it's a bad look for the company. Hurricane for example was hugely over but the furthest he ever got was the European Title. Doesn't mean he didn't still have a great career with WWE that lasted close to a decade though (4-5 of those years as Hurricane)

Also, to Hurricane's credit he was nothing like Orange Cassidy. He started doing a super hero gimmick because he was obsessed with super heroes and he didn't do anything too cartoonish in his matches. The way I saw Hurricane he was more of a dude with an obsession that kind of bought into his own type. Much different to Orange Cassidy who is a pro wrestler that doesn't care about wrestling and is too lazy to fight but for whatever reason tours the country as a contracted wrestler.




prosperwithdeen said:


> Not saying that at all, I'm saying that you gotta throw those Matt Hardy fans a bone, especially if he is drawing viewers. And you gotta push the guys who are over like OC, that's how you make stars. That doesn't make them a comedy organization. Not making stars is what this industry has suffered from in the last 10 years. They can't just NOT push Orange Cassidy when the fans are clamoring for him just because he's a comedy character. The guy draws and people love him. They better push him or they are idiots.


They certainly don't have to push Orange Cassidy at all. Keep him midcard and don't ruin your main eventers with him. Not everyone has to be top of the card to be relevant.



optikk sucks said:


> But Hardy and OC are consistent draws. They bring in viewers. That means there’s a casual base that wants this.
> It’s simple business.


I don't know how many times this has been said on this forum but AEW has no significant casual fan base. Your casual fan base were those who tuned in week 1 and were all gone within a month or two most likely because of AEW's love of silliness. 

AEW's fan base are hardcore wrestling fans like all of us here. Little Jimmy the 10 year old who loves John Cena doesn't give a hoot about what AEW is doing. But he might have...if they booked something compelling for him.



prosperwithdeen said:


> So you're saying in 2020 that if AEW put on absolutely epic shows every week, and all of the right people were pushed, and all the storylines were perfect every single week for say 3-4 years straight, AND WWE stayed the absolute same giving us shit every week, they'd be able to bring back all of those lapsed fans to the point where they are drawing more than 3 million viewers per week? I don't see it. I honestly don't.


I think people focus too much on the booking. It's a marketing thing as well, how many times have we seen AEW guys get on a real TV show and talk about AEW? How many radio shows with REAL listenership has Jericho or Mox turned up on? I don't know if AEW has a publicity team (Probably not) but they definitely need one.

Marketed right with a good product and continuing to bring in big attractive stars then who knows? I'd doubt they'd do WWE RAW numbers but maybe they could go back and forth with Smackdown as opposed to NXT.



optikk sucks said:


> Headlocks for 5 minutes at a time. That’ll put butts in seats. PSYCHOLOGY !


Nobody wants that. Not even the fans from the 1970's but I think I'd prefer 5 minutes of headlocks as opposed to Marko Stunt sexually harassing a woman or Orange Cassidy.



optikk sucks said:


> To be honest the only WWE guy I wanna see in AEW is Matt Riddle.


Nobody believes that.

If AJ Styles signed with AEW tomorrow you would be in the thread talking about how "THE RATS ARE LEAVING THE SHIP" and about how AJ is the greatest wrestler of all time. Not saying that's the wrong response either but lets not pretend that there is only one guy you'd want from WWE.



Lheurch said:


> "Bulking up does nothing for ones character."
> 
> Wow, OK. I can definitely see why we have such a disconnect on here.
> 
> Bulking up/actually looking like a threat to someone when your job is to fight them is not equal to "roiding up."


This. Reality is every wrestler signed to a full time wrestling contract should be someone that you can put on a poster and people go "Oh, he's an athlete". You're correct in that they don't need to be Scott Steiner but even someone such as AJ Styles who I mentioned above who isn't in amazing shape still looks like a wrestler and an athlete. You could put him on a poster and people would know he's some kind of athlete.

Guys like Jericho (Who gets a big pass for out of shape he is), The Bucks, Janela etc don't look like athletes and that certainly is a problem. It makes a bulked up in shape wrestler (Like Cabana) look bad if he gets his ass kicked by someone underweight or overweight.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

New thread needed


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

[


Aedubya said:


> New thread needed


Forreal i dislike a lot of stuff AEW does but jesus christ theres essays on AEW here. 

take your deep thoughts to a more prominent matter


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> New thread needed


fuck, i concur


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I honestly think some of you don't understand the use of internet forums.. It's specifically for discussion, conversation and hearing a mixture of opinions. You know how the go-to response is "if you don't like watching turn it off"? Well I guess if you don't like how forums are supposed to be used, go to Twitter where everything is fit within 250 characters. Or just do what @LifeInCattleClass does and put anyone who has an opposing opinion on ignore.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Any sign of a new thread? 
this one has been inundated with complete drivel


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well a lot of people left the forum over last 2-3 years so…...


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Well a lot of people left the forum over last 2-3 years so…...


Too many clowns on here


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> Well a lot of people left the forum over last 2-3 years so…...


mods and admin also left lol. this sorta negativity and elitist posting would not have been allowed back in 2010

Clique is not a mod anymore and he was probably the most active one


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> Too many clowns on here


Your 3 off topic posts and the few from others have taken up just as much room as Chips post. Seems weird that you'd be offended and then take the thread off topic even more


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orange Cassidy, match length, Marko Stunt am I right? (But like imagine my paragraph was much longer)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Orange Cassidy, match length, Marko Stunt am I right? (But like imagine my paragraph was much longer)


You mean actually put thought into something? Nah only people who hate something bother to spend time and effort to offer critical thoughts and suggest improvements. Maybe we should just get lobotomies and laugh at every Vince level insulting thing they do.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The funny thing is that people on thos forum complain about things thinking that the majority is thinking like them when in fact 90 % of the viewers don't give a fuck about it XD

So many people were against Orange and yet +1M people tuned in to see him in the battle royale.....


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> The funny thing is that people on thos forum complain about things thinking that the majority is thinking like them when in fact 90 % of the viewers don't give a fuck about it XD
> 
> So many people were against Orange and yet +1M people tuned in to see him in the battle royale.....


The majority aren't watching the shows.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> The majority aren't watching the shows.


I was talking about the 800-900K watching the show live.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I was talking about the 800-900K watching the show live.


I know, but I was referring to the 700K that tuned in at the beginning and haven't come back.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> The funny thing is that people on thos forum complain about things thinking that the majority is thinking like them when in fact 90 % of the viewers don't give a fuck about it XD
> 
> So many people were against Orange and yet +1M people tuned in to see him in the battle royale.....


Or maybe people tuned into the battle royale because battle royales have been draws since the Royal Rumble was established in the 1980's...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> I know, but I was referring to the 700K that tuned in at the beginning and haven't come back.


At least half of those people didn't planned to watch the show after the first episode.

It's like SDL, nearly 4M for the first episode and now they do less than 2M.

The reason is that both shows were heavily promoted, so some people who never watch wrestling before decided to watch thr first episode to see what's it's was about.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> At least half of those people didn't planned to watch the show after the first episode.
> 
> It's like SDL, nearly 4M for the first episode and now they do less than 2M.
> 
> The reason is that both shows were heavily promoted, so some people who never watch wrestling before decided to watch thr first episode to see what's it's was about.


And much like Smackdown, viewers tuned into see a lot of the same old same old Vince stuff and said "eh maybe next company will do it."


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> And much like Smackdown, viewers tuned into see a lot of the same old same old Vince stuff and said "eh maybe next company will do it."


A good chance that the majority of the 2M who stopped watching SDL never really watch wrestling before.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> You mean actually put thought into something? Nah only people who hate something bother to spend time and effort to offer critical thoughts and suggest improvements. Maybe we should just get lobotomies and laugh at every Vince level insulting thing they do.


Ok but like isn't this thread supposed to be about tonight's Dynamite?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Ok but like isn't this thread supposed to be about tonight's Dynamite?


Yeah, I admit it did get pretty carried away in this specific thread. I just meant in general.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> A good chance that the majority of the 2M who stopped watching SDL never really watch wrestling before.


I am not sure I would say the majority, but likely more than usual since it is a broadcast network. The Rock was going to be on. That was the largest reason.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> I know, but I was referring to the 700K that tuned in at the beginning and haven't come back.


i dont think anyone intelligent expected all 1.4 million people to stay. i would expect a million of those to have stayed though. based on recent ratings and reported DVR ratings, that might be the case.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody catch the Colt segment in the beginning of BTE

a 1.18 in the overnight demo, dvr - they didn’t put that there for shits and giggles - they gave a peek behind the curtain


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody catch the Colt segment in the beginning of BTE
> 
> a 1.18 in the overnight demo, dvr - they didn’t put that there for shits and giggles - they gave a peek behind the curtain


old women love him, too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> old women love him, too.


they do!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, someone went on a quoting rampage. Honestly, I don't feel like debating to a wide extent about this anymore, spent too much time doing so yesterday, but your response to me deserves a counter-response. Probably won't continue the conversation after this though unless your response is condensed. The thread has definitely gotten completely off-topic largely in part due to my debate with @Lheurch. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Much of the show is filler for me. Jericho/Cassidy for example is just filling time for me, the women are definitely on just for the sake of having women on etc. Much of it is filler I think for me I enjoy the discussion, I watch hoping it'll be better then it sounds on paper (Which admittedly sometimes it is) and with COVID-19 leaving me unemployed I've had much more time. Now with things going back to normal (For me anyway) I may soon just go back to watching clips like I was before COVID-19 due to not having enough time to watch the shows.


Touche. I hope you get back to where you want to be. I got lucky, but half of my co-workers were also furloughed.




Chip Chipperson said:


> Do his fans want to see the magic? Did he draw anyone in? Maybe a minimal gain but it's certainly not a six figure contribution to their ratings which is no doubt what they're paying him. Hell, do any of the Hardy fans even know that Hardy now wrestles somewhere else? Seems like unless you follow AEW or Matt Hardy you'd have no idea where the guy actually went.
> 
> The crowd is happy to see Marko and he's over so is it time for TNT Champion Marko Stunt? AEW World Champion Joey Janela? Sometimes you don't push a guy despite them being over because it's a bad look for the company. Hurricane for example was hugely over but the furthest he ever got was the European Title. Doesn't mean he didn't still have a great career with WWE that lasted close to a decade though (4-5 of those years as Hurricane)
> 
> Also, to Hurricane's credit he was nothing like Orange Cassidy. He started doing a super hero gimmick because he was obsessed with super heroes and he didn't do anything too cartoonish in his matches. The way I saw Hurricane he was more of a dude with an obsession that kind of bought into his own type. Much different to Orange Cassidy who is a pro wrestler that doesn't care about wrestling and is too lazy to fight but for whatever reason tours the country as a contracted wrestler.


Yes, his fans want to see the magic. Yes, he drew people in. Six-figure contribution? No, but do most of the talent provide results in correlation to their salary? Absolutely not. And who's to say that Matt Hardy's contribution over the next 2-3 years doesn't result in him being as valuable as his salary says he should be? You're judging the next 3 years or however long Hardy decides to stay with the company by the events that occurred over 3 weeks. You gotta look at the forest and not just the trees. And some guys get paid higher salaries just because of who they are. We can't control that, and I'm not saying that's right or wrong. Guys are brought in and paid to be a part of the show and to move storyline arcs within other storyline arcs going on in the show. Matt Hardy was a big contributor to the success of the Stadium Stampede match. Whether you liked it or not, the overall consensus in the wrestling community was a big thumbs up. I would assume that Hardy's fans know where he is if they are still interested in wrestling. If they don't watch wrestling anymore, then of course they wouldn't.

You're using superlatives in regards to Marko Stunt and Joey Janela to try and prove your point when the conversation never reached that point in extremity. Of course I'm not getting at putting the world title gold on Marko Stunt or Joey Janela just because they are over. That would be stupid. Absolutely no one is saying just "push whoever because they're over", but there ARE over acts/talent that should definitely be pushed. It's on a case by case basis. OC is one of them. Should he be World Champion? No. Should he eventually win the TNT Title? Definitely. 

Everything Hurricane did was cartoonish. He would continuously pose during his matches, poke his lips out constantly, and over-exaggerate his chokeslams. He would also "fly away" during backstage segments, leaving the talent he was talking to staring in the sky as if Hurricane was actually "flying". There is no difference in that to someone just being a "lazy" wrestler. If a Hurricane/Rock program can work, then an OC/Jericho program certainly can. Which was the whole conversation in the first place. No one was talking about championship reigns initially in regards to OC. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> They certainly don't have to push Orange Cassidy at all. Keep him midcard and don't ruin your main eventers with him. Not everyone has to be top of the card to be relevant.


They don't have to push any wrestler then under this logic. Are you not the one that said if Brodie Lee doesn't stay in the main event, he's dead and buried and not relevant because he's not at the top of the card? You're giving me whiplash my guy. If a guy is over and it makes sense, then you certainly do need to push him. How is that even a question? Yes, Jericho's character will be embarrassed for a couple weeks, but how many times has he been embarrassed in WWE and been just fine? Jericho's career has been in and out of the main event for the last 10 years. He would always make his way back to the main event or upper card scene after said embarrassment. He was over and world champion against HBK, then he lost credibility looking like a fool after losing to FANDANGO in his debut match at Wrestlemania, then went on to get main event over again with "The List". OC is not staying at the top of the card. Lower tier talent always bounce back and forth in the main event from time to time for mini-programs that the audience enjoys.

Kayfabe credibility is an up and down thing for talent and it has always been. Certainly, a company that books and writes 10 times better than WWE can re-book Jericho to be as over and as important as he was before Cassidy. No one is being ruined. Jericho's career is not dead and over just because OC gets a few comedy spots on him. He's come back from FAR worse over the course of his career. So have other talent. 




Chip Chipperson said:


> I think people focus too much on the booking. It's a marketing thing as well, how many times have we seen AEW guys get on a real TV show and talk about AEW? How many radio shows with REAL listenership has Jericho or Mox turned up on? I don't know if AEW has a publicity team (Probably not) but they definitely need one.
> 
> Marketed right with a good product and continuing to bring in big attractive stars then who knows? I'd doubt they'd do WWE RAW numbers but maybe they could go back and forth with Smackdown as opposed to NXT.


Yeah but that wasn't even the conversation my guy. Of course they could do better with more publicity. WWE could also do better with more publicity. So can Impact. So can McDonald's. Every company has a different marketing budget. If we're gonna talk about PR, then that is a different thread. We were speaking in terms of the show's booking and storylines, not PR campaigns. Yes, marketing matters in alignment with booking. But no one has any idea what the PR side looks like except for what we see through commercials and venue banners. We don't know if they had interviews and sit-downs upcoming before COVID. We don't know if they want to re-allocate that budget to production temporarily. We know nothing. This is a completely different topic. You can't just @ me at different points of the entire multi-page discussion and change the trajectories of the actual conversation taking place lol.

Smackdown actually draws more than RAW by about 200k viewers every week. SD moved to FOX, which has a larger audience. RAW does on average about 1.7 and SD does about 1.9 - 2.0.



El Hammerstone said:


> I know, but I was referring to the 700K that tuned in at the beginning and haven't come back.


The debut show wasn't so terrible that it chased away 500k viewers. The debut show had a great Cody vs Sammy Guevara match, Hangman vs PAC, and a strong 6 man tag main event. I don't remember seeing any comedy which is what you guys think the reason is as to why people left. Surely if a card like that chased people away then they weren't interested in the first place. The debut show was one of their stronger shows. The reality of the situation is that a lot of the 1.4 million people were curious WWE weekly watchers who wanted to see what the buzz was about. None of those people intended to stay or want to add another wrestling show to the 5-7 hours they probably religiously watch already with WWE. They also didn't have everything together on their first show as far as production, because they were brand new. This may have turned people off as well if it gave off the feel of a "start-up". Same reason why investors for the most part don't invest in a company until they are proven. AEW didn't magically pull a 1.4 million rating because "new" fans all of a sudden wanted to check it out. The WWE fanbase is almost all they had to work with. The entire rating was made up of existing WWE fans and hardcores. A lot of those existing fans probably watch the show after it airs. Everyone can't watch live. We don't know this, which is why I think ratings talk is useless.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Its a lot better than watching worldwide wacky entertainment. 

Cards not great but im looking forward to the show. On raw i cant hear a thang thevcrowds saying on Dynamite here all sides . Plus the FTR match im stoked for. To quiet similar teams in ring ability. Old skool ground n pound.

Can't stand nyla but at least shikda and statlander carrying her threw her botches shpuld be decent match.


On uk tv it said CODY V FENIX on commentary. But they had marq quen on the shows lic too, JR saying he was looking forward to there match..


Anyone else know?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> Its a lot better than watching worldwide wacky entertainment.
> 
> Cards not great but im looking forward to the show. On raw i cant hear a thang thevcrowds saying on Dynamite here all sides . Plus the FTR match im stoked for. To quiet similar teams in ring ability. Old skool ground n pound.
> 
> ...


I think it was Fenix at first, then he probably got stuck in Mexico? Or maybe he’s still more hurt than he thought from the DON go home show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Its a lot better than watching worldwide wacky entertainment.
> 
> Cards not great but im looking forward to the show. On raw i cant hear a thang thevcrowds saying on Dynamite here all sides . Plus the FTR match im stoked for. To quiet similar teams in ring ability. Old skool ground n pound.
> 
> ...


This was a production error. Last week's episode was pre-recorded and I guess they assumed Rey Fenix would be healthy by this week. They actually announced this in a sandwich. Overlay said Marq Quen, then a few minutes later commentary said Fenix and then later on commentary said Marq Quen.

It got missed in editing. Fenix is still banged up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody catch the Colt segment in the beginning of BTE
> 
> a 1.18 in the overnight demo, dvr - they didn’t put that there for shits and giggles - they gave a peek behind the curtain


To be fair, Colt WAS facing Chris Jericho. That might have had a little to do with the rating lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, Colt WAS facing Chris Jericho, that might have had a little too do with the rating lol


lol! Yeah - i know

i was more talking about the 1.18


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

only Dynamite can almost have more comments than a RAW thread before the show has even started


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> only Dynamite can almost have more comments than a RAW thread before the show has even started


I peeked in the Raw sub yesterday and I was sad for the state of the Raw thread.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I peeked in the Raw sub yesterday and I was sad for the state of the Raw thread.


Dude, i just went to the Raw ratings thread for shits and giggles..... boy howdy, am i glad i left that part of the board behind me


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Are two episodes being filmed tonight?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Geeee said:


> This was a production error. Last week's episode was pre-recorded and I guess they assumed Rey Fenix would be healthy by this week. They actually announced this in a sandwich. Overlay said Marq Quen, then a few minutes later commentary said Fenix and then later on commentary said Marq Quen.
> 
> It got missed in editing. Fenix is still banged up



Thanks man, appreciate ur post on the info.

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think it was Fenix at first, then he probably got stuck in Mexico? Or maybe he’s still more hurt than he thought from the DON go home show.



That's what some of the guys have said too.
Aew Darks been ok so far. 

Peace.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Card looks like poo on a stick.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I can't disagree about the card and I usually try to find the positive in AEW more than anything.

FTR vs. Butcher and Blade is like the most interesting match.

Sammy has to win against Cabana. Has to. If wins matter on this show and you want to build him up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Are two episodes being filmed tonight?


Yeah, I recon - that has been their standard in the Pandemic Era

So, prepare for a whole lot of 'why wasn't X on the show' - when they could well be on next weeks show


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking forward to B&B vs FTR. Should be a great brawl.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude, i just went to the Raw ratings thread for shits and giggles..... boy howdy, am i glad i left that part of the board behind me


😂😂 I like to show up every once a while to break the circle jerk they have of shitting on all the talent, blaming the women for the ratings, and being outright stupid when they don't have all the details of the ratings most time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Looking forward to B&B vs FTR. Should be a great brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 😂😂 I like to show up every once a while to break the circle jerk they have of shitting on all the talent, blaming the women for the ratings, and being outright stupid when they don't have all the details of the ratings most time.


HA! I can see how that is a fine way to spend an afternoon 

Pour a couple of beers, call the wife and that is almost date night


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Shida/Statlander v Nyla/Penelope Ford tag match added to tonight's show. Shida being on has really lifted my interest. I'm kinda hoping Statlander turns on Shida. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what FTR will do on AEW. Hope they and Butcher and blade have a good showing. 

Always happy to see Jericho on commentary. Makes me wonder if they've taped the next 3 episodes since there's 3 episodes until Fyter Fest, tape the 3 shows then come back for the 2 fyter fest shows. Will explain why Jericho is there to relieve the pressure off the others.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Shida/Statlander v Nyla/Penelope Ford tag match added to tonight's show. Shida being on has really lifted my interest. I'm kinda hoping Statlander turns on Shida.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what FTR will do on AEW. Hope they and Butcher and blade have a good showing.
> 
> Always happy to see Jericho on commentary. Makes me wonder if they've taped the next 3 episodes since there's 3 episodes until Fyter Fest, tape the 3 shows then come back for the 2 fyter fest shows. Will explain why Jericho is there to relieve the pressure off the others.


mmm - good call, they might be taping 3


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

im an aew fan ofcourse but tonight doesn’t interest me.

im expecting a low rating this week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> im an aew fan ofcourse but tonight doesn’t interest me.
> 
> im expecting a low rating this week.


But they’re trying so hard!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FTR


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AEWOfficial/comments/h0ay72


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I appreciate them protecting kayfabe, but flat out saying “hand prints on our thighs” isn’t cool. That is an exposure of the business as well and buries those that do that.

Or should everyone in return joke that they win only when Hunter picks them to and are buried on Raw 25 when Hunter no longer lets them?

Protect kayfabe, don’t expose secrets of the trade, even if the marks already know them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> But they’re trying so hard!


You're such a troll…..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You're such a troll…..


I’m only going with what has been explained to me.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I appreciate them protecting kayfabe, but flat out saying “hand prints on our thighs” isn’t cool. That is an exposure of the business as well and buries those that do that.
> 
> Or should everyone in return joke that they win only when Hunter picks them to and are buried on Raw 25 when Hunter no longer lets them?
> 
> Protect kayfabe, don’t expose secrets of the trade, even if the marks already know them.


Expose what ?

Evrybody knows it….


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I appreciate them protecting kayfabe, but flat out saying “hand prints on our thighs” isn’t cool. That is an exposure of the business as well and buries those that do that.
> 
> Or should everyone in return joke that they win only when Hunter picks them to and are buried on Raw 25 when Hunter no longer lets them?
> 
> Protect kayfabe, don’t expose secrets of the trade, even if the marks already know them.


I think with these tweets and the yucking with Randy about #thighslap, they've exposed as much about the business as the YB ever has

and I would definitely like the haters just to take note of it - but because they are 'oldschool' it will suddenly be ok

that being said, I don't mind it / they are playing their characters - but still


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Expose what ?
> 
> Evrybody knows it….


My son doesn’t know it. My 5 year old daughter doesn’t know it.

And even if we know it, there is no reason to point it out, because that is selfish storytelling. It buries the product.

Like I asked, should others comment on them only winning when Hunter said it was ok, and those “only fists” fighters couldn’t do shit with The Kliq?

And I say this as a fan of the two and very hopeful they make a mark on the division and company, maybe slow some of these guys down some. But saying things like this is unnecessary. Better ways to get heat, IMO.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I almost don’t even wanna watch tonight lol, the card is so uninspiring this week this never happens, usually I’m pumped AF around this time on Wednesday nights


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> My son doesn’t know it. My 5 year old daughter doesn’t know it.
> 
> And even if we know it, there is no reason to point it out, because that is selfish storytelling. It buries the product.
> 
> Like I asked, should others comment on them only winning when Hunter said it was ok, and those “only fists” fighters couldn’t do shit with The Kliq?


Your 5 years old daughter read tweets ?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I almost don’t even wanna watch tonight lol, the card is so uninspiring this week this never happens, usually I’m pumped AF around this time on Wednesday nights


Well AEW had some of their best shows with a not so looking good card

Sometimes they're even better than the shows with a goo/great card.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Justin Roberts is back


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Well AEW had some of their best shows with a not so looking good card
> 
> Sometimes they're even better than the shows with a goo/great card.


True, I hope we are pleasantly surprised


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> True, I hope we are pleasantly surprised


The problem with a really good card is that your expectations are so high that most of the time you're disappointed at the end


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Your 5 years old daughter read tweets ?


Obviously not, nor does my son, but you don’t have to handle things like that to get heat. They aren’t coming in having real fights.

Just like the Cornette podcast, which I loved, but when they said “real fights”. It’s an exposure of the business, but Cornette let it slide to help promote the match.

Grand scheme of things, these aren’t back breakers for the angle they’re doing, but for me, it is just unnecessary.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I really do hope this show is good. Im struggling to find compelling wrestling promotions lol. But ill always see things that i like in them regardless. But overall good/great shows seem rare, at least when it comes to the mainstream promotions. Impact looks alot worse than aew.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not liking the card this week. Looks like its gonna be a really weak show honestly. I understand that every wrestling promotion has its weaker, less exciting weeks though. They have been killing it for the most part this year IMO despite the pandemic. FTR making their in-ring debut should be great. Sammy Guevara probably gets a win over Cabana, further developing his transition over to the Dark side in joining Brodie. I hate his Boom Boom character anyway, so I don't mind him getting a character change. Once Evil Uno and the other guy come back, Brodie will have a decent little mid-card threat going. We should be getting an update on Archer, some development on Matt Hardy taking Private Party under his wing, and hopefully some dissension between Hangman and Omega.
> 
> OC will interact with Jericho on commentary in some way during the show. I don't know what they do with MJF, but I wouldn't have him interact with Moxley until after Fyter Fest. I can see Wardlow/MJF vs Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus being booked for the 2 week event though while Cage is being taken care of. This is looking like a throw-away show though.


I feel the same. And the JExp vs MaxWar sounds logical.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradboyd said:


> I really do hope this show is good. Im struggling to find compelling wrestling promotions lol. But ill always see things that i like in them regardless. But overall good/great shows seem rare, at least when it comes to the mainstream promotions. Impact looks alot worse than aew.


I wouldn't judge them off of tonight's show. It could end up being good, but it's looking like a throwaway filler show from the outside looking in right now.

If you're interested and you want to get a handle of what AEW is about, I'd check out their PPV's and their TV episodes pre-COVID.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What I want to see is some basic main event booking/promotion the next two weeks. Next week or the week after should see Mox and OC vs Cage and Jericho. I assume Tyson vs Jericho or a tag match will go down at All Out (with an audience).

It's difficult to make a constructive suggestion on the booking this week because we don't know who is available. I would want a simple twist like Pentagon interrupting the TNT title match and Cody making the match a three way. 
Are Pac and Pentagon able to travel now? Are some of the guys nursing some minor injuries from DoN? We don't know what we don't know. With this kind of uncertainty and guys needing time off to heal, AEW needs to hire some new domestic main event talent (I'm getting the feeling Impact is going to sign Rusev and EC3). AEW need to sign Austin Aries-- he is under no 90 day competition ban. This show needs main eventers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> What I want to see is some basic main event booking/promotion the next two weeks. Next week or the week after should see Mox and OC vs Cage and Jericho. I assume Tyson vs Jericho or a tag match will go down at All Out (with an audience).
> 
> It's difficult to make a constructive suggestion on the booking this week because we don't know who is available. I would want a simple twist like Pentagon interrupting the TNT title match and Cody making the match a three way.
> Are Pac and Pentagon able to travel now? Are some of the guys nursing some minor injuries from DoN? We don't know what we don't know. With this kind of uncertainty and guys needing time off to heal, AEW needs to hire some new domestic main event talent (I'm getting the feeling Impact is going to sign Rusev and EC3). AEW need to sign Austin Aries-- he is under no 90 day competition ban. This show needs main eventers.


PAC and Pentagon can't make it in the states due to the travel ban. Fenix is hurt. EC3 will most likely end up in AEW after the 90-day no-compete clause term is done. Rusev after the 90 days could end up in AEW or Impact. Probably Impact to easily become their top star & FOTC if they pay him enough. Neither is allowed to wrestle until the 90 days are up though. Don't know about Austin Aries clause and how long he has left.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Some of AEW’s better shows have been from cards that didn’t have a lot of hype. It really what you do before and after the match, so we’ll see what AEW does tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC and Pentagon can't make it in the states due to the travel ban. Fenix is hurt. EC3 will most likely end up in AEW after the 90-day no-compete clause term is done. Rusev after the 90 days could end up in AEW or Impact. Probably Impact to easily become their top star & FOTC if they pay him enough. Neither is allowed to wrestle until the 90 days are up though. Don't know about Austin Aries clause and how long he has left.


Please keep the locker room cancer Austin Aries far FAR away from AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

200 posts before the show starts

as much as the whole RAW thread basically

RATINGS!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Let's hope for a great show. Good this thread is active. The Fite TV chat section is something else entirely though. It's like this thread on crack lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Let's go!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good way to start the show


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Matches seem stacked tonight


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Jericho is seriously boring and directionless now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuck the Rev... I mean, FTR.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

FTRs entrace is horrible


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Jericho is so good on commentry


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Love FTR’s entrance and music


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is the Bunny still around? I always get her and Penelope Ford confused lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like they have like 50 people sitting together to the side if the hard camera.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Having everybody out to watch them is a nice way to make The Revival look like a big debut


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I fucking hate Jericho on commentary


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Jericho is the best commentator of the 4 imo. He shows enthusiasm and references actual story and gives context to things. And he doesn’t go on about old references barely anyone gets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

In hindsight them destroying the high flying Private Party might have been a better debut.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Both teams need a win, but I assume FTR will get it. B&B are basically jobbers, even though I really like them.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

FTR are fucking great wrestlers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> Jericho is the best commentator of the 4 imo. He shows enthusiasm and references actual story and gives context to things. And he doesn’t go on about old references barely anyone gets.


He's fucking annoying for me. He's funny, but he's trying to hard to be funny imo.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Thanks god for FTR, my fav thing i've watched from AEW since it's started


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Can Jericho dominate the commentary or shout any louder?

We get it bro, you're on commentary tonight. Settle down.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho is so damn great at commentary lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> He's fucking annoying for me. He's funny, but he's trying to hard to be funny imo.


He definitely could tone it down a bit but considering his lack of experience, I could see him being a really good commentator post-wrestling with more reps.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

FTR style of wrestling brings out the best in Butcher and Blade. The Butcher is, in particular, quite underrated.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swan-San said:


> Thanks god for FTR, my fav thing i've watched from AEW since it's started


Damn this some hype beast shit lol


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Gimme some more of the meat and potatoes tag team matches. Damn I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is smashmouth wrestling lol no flips


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is awesome

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is so good...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking best tag match they have done on Dynamite


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

JR is bad


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I love flips but I also love this.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Loving FTR. BB looked really good too

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> He definitely could tone it down a bit but considering his lack of experience, I could see him being a really good commentator post-wrestling with more reps.


Despite me being over Jericho, the man is success personified. If post wrestling he decides he wants to be a chef I'm sure he'd kill it at that by hook or crook lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Strong opening contest.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Expose what ?
> 
> Evrybody knows it….


Name the last successful move/form of entertainment that became successful whilst telling everyone this is fake? Just because it is doesn't mean they have to shove it down our throats all the fucking time. You guys hate wrestling, fuck off and stop ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That match was meh cut it out lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ugh. Match should have ended with the suplex splash.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Damn impressive. If FTR can have this great of a match vs a jobber team, holy shit we're in for a ride of great tag team wrestling.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Boooo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

These guys really admire Arn and Tully.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Liking the tune, feels old school


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks are so bad at promos.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Foreshadowing the Four Horsemen with the Tully/Arn shot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was corny lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now this is overbooked lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Here comes the nerds


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid debut for FTR. Felt like a sustained squash in a way.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ugh bucks never can cut promos


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Now this is overbooked lol


Understatement!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Matt was cutting a fire promo there


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Solid debut for FTR. Felt like a sustained squash in a way.



Ya butcher and blade is a cool tag team that just keep getting squashed


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Good opening match, and holy shit! They actually laid the ground work to some stories!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like Jericho as much as the next guy on commentary.

But maybe tone it down just a bit. It was easier when it was just him and Tony.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was unnecessary wtf was the point of that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

C for all of that. Put them over big with everybody watching. But the match was meh as fuck, and the post match shit was convoluted.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol hangman is such a star!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fookin spectacular match, segment and all the rest

YB same size as FTR for all the LOLbody guys


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A Omega/Page vs the Bucks vs FTR at all out would be cool


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

That was overbooked. Should of just been between FTR and Bucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> That was unnecessary wtf was the point of that


Right lol. Really should've just been the Buck's and The Revival.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Let's hope for a great show. Good this thread is active. The Fite TV chat section is something else entirely though. It's like this thread on crack lol


ha! Yah it is crazy


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn brandy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I didn't mind the post match segment too much apart from the geek squad attacking The Bucks. Kenny/Page Vs Bucks Vs FTR would be really good I think.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao so when do Best Friends get their title shot?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah. He ain’t getting a push.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Bunny.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know why they had to rush everyone out there lol Bucks and Revival was good enough


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay FyterFest that's answered lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Push


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Where are those people who said QT Marshall isn't getting a push?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> That was overbooked. Should of just been between FTR and Bucks


I thought the same. Overbooked. I think they are trying to tease the inevitable but wanted to convolute it with a bunch of shit mixed in. Then at fighter fest: FTR vs Bucks vs Tag Champs? Already FTR vs Bucks, little quick but ok.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I like the background of Daily's Place with the sky showing. Gives me Nitro Summer of '96 vibes lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So instead of a story the Tag Champs are just defending against anybody lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho is fucking unbearable at this point. Holy shit.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol why is Alie no longer bunny with her husband. No fucking logic here


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jericho is fucking unbearable at this point. Holy shit.


I agree fucking shut the fuck up stop screaming.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this match is going to suck


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kip is such a nerd


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Time to turn the channel while trash Rose is on


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So the tag teams are all fighting for a spot at Fyter Fest


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol does Jericho ever shut up


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> So instead of a story the Tag Champs are just defending against anybody lol


It would have been better if The bucks were the champs with FTR now being in AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck sake, more Pineapple Pete bullshit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude jericho stop.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Didnt they just have this match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The gap between Shida and all the others in the division is massive.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho's volume is on 12 and everyone else's is at 5


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jericho with Tony was good cause he actually needed to talk a lot. Now it's annoying.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like I've seen this match before...or one just like it...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I would have been better if The bucks were the champs with FTR now being in AEW


Yeah because that's the big tag storyline it really deserves the belts. Kind of hard to have a "who's the best tag team of the last 5 years" if it's not for the belt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Lol does Jericho ever shut up


Sounds COKED up. They should have him on Dark to be honest. Dark is boring as fuck. Jericho is too loud.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

How the fuck are they going to top that tag match.
Credit to all four men. That tag match was an instant classic.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont we see this match every week?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are some of you guys agreeing that Jericho is worse today than Excalibur? HAHAHA


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Sounds COKED up. They should have him on Dark to be honest. Dark is boring as fuck. Jericho is too loud.


Was thinking the same thing about the coke lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Penelope Ford's gear is riding all up there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Statlander’s gimmick.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Are some of you guys agreeing that Jericho is worse today than Excalibur? HAHAHA


He can't even get a word in lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Three people was already too many on commentary...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Dont we see this match every week?


Yes its been like the 5th time at least we have seen this match just changed it up with Ford


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With the virus the women’s division has basically been the same 4 or 5 women for months now. They need something new and fresh when they can get it. Oh and for Britt to be healthy again,


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho's notes just say "scream random shit".


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nyla is awful...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> How the fuck are they going to top that tag match.
> Credit to all four men. That tag match was an instant classic.


Wait are you calling the opening match a classic?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Are some of you guys agreeing that Jericho is worse today than Excalibur? HAHAHA


Jericho has been awful period on commentary imo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao so when do Best Friends get their title shot?


ppv / well, fyter fest in this case


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nyla is awful...


Facts but there’s certain agendas....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

i'm liking Jericho, I don't find his energy too much


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ppv / well, fyter fest in this case


Figured it out, but good looking anyway


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Soooo...about QT not getting a push.

Still waiting...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No ones worse than Excalibur. Jericho's just going over board with his purposely irritating gimmick. Ex that's different story


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Very, very good opening match. 

Don't care about this crap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> So instead of a story the Tag Champs are just defending against anybody lol


anybody in the top 5 Is in contention - we’ve seen this multiple times over the last year

number 1 usually on ppv, number 2-5 on tv


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Soooo...about QT not getting a push.
> 
> Still waiting...


"Well it's a throw away tag match on Dynamite and him and Penelope is a low card story" is the response you'll get.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho should shout more.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kenny said he's very happy and proud of the women's division. All five active wrestlers that make it up. 

I still say there was a bad break up between Deonna and Marty Scurll that had her basically blackballed from AEW and Kenny just had to eat shit and spin a reason for not hiring her .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> anybody in the top 5 Is in contention - we’ve seen this multiple times over the last year
> 
> number 1 usually on ppv, number 2-5 on tv


That doesn't really answer my criticism. Instead of them randomly defending the titles, why not give them a damn story against The Best Friends


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ha! Yah it is crazy


It was busier than that at double or nothing. I remember making a post and it was gone in 5 seconds lol. 

Anyway good start to this show. Loved the old school tag match which was mainly just a brawl and made Butcher and blade look great. Women's tag is so far been good as well. 

Also the big giveaway whether the show us live is when the match continues on fitetv when it goes to commercial break in America. I'll always prefer live shows over taped shows. 

Love Jericho on commentary as well.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Now can you dig that?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This nyla spot is shit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Necks be broken.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That should have been the ending.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao way to kill the fucking spot


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

There is no way to do that move safely. Fucking hell...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ridiculous ending, but fantastic shot at the end there.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I’m kinda getting tired of every Dynamite match going like 15 minutes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pinning the champ...ok Penelope.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Holy Shida!


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I can't deal with Jericho anymore.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Worst canera angle


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't hate the girls but that was a sloppy, disjointed spot fest.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ford vs Shida at fyter fest


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I love that Shida gets hit in the head with a belt but within 2 seconds is back on her feet to get hit with another move...because why would the belt be enough?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's a cool get


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tony Hawk lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Penelope Ford vs Shida feud. I'm down. The two hottest chicks in AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol the belt looks so little hitting someone with it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tony Hawk! Niiiice!


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Darby has such a boring personality


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Bosnian21 said:


> I’m kinda getting tired of every Dynamite match going like 15 minutes.


That match was under 10mins long bro.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> Penelope Ford vs Shida feud. I'm down. The two hottest chicks in AEW.


Fyter fest


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now pull the strings to get Darby Allin as an unlockable skater in the Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1 & 2 remasters


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jericho’s ego is off the rails again. Lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't know how much they paid Tony Hawk to turn up on TV but that segment literally did nothing for anyone.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That match was under 10mins long bro.


Damn my bad, felt longer though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don’t really think Penelope is at that level for a 1 on 1 Match with Shida, but they only have so many women right now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg imagine Jericho on coke


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> Damn my bad, felt longer though.


Shitty things tend to feel longer


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pointless little segment but at least it was extremely short.

Still odd.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Roll model kills me. Britt is hilarious.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bosnian21 said:


> Damn my bad, felt longer though.


Because of the commercial


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Pointless little segment but at least it was extremely short.
> 
> Still odd.


Just keeping Baker on TV, in the fan’s minds.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Don’t really think Penelope is at that level for a 1 on 1 Match with Shida, but they only have so many women right now.


Fyter Fest is a filler "PPV"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Fyter Fest is a filler "PPV"


Are you being serious right now?

Now we have "filler PPV's". Oh my lawd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was pretty cool for a Darby segment


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Fyter Fest is a filler "PPV"


.this time its on TNT for 2 weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was pretty cool for a Darby segment


Hell yeah, imagine how cool that had to be for him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tony Ski-Uh-Vone


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

That jaxware commerical for action figures reminds me of the game wcw nwo revenge and just 90s nitro in general


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Don’t really think Penelope is at that level for a 1 on 1 Match with Shida, but they only have so many women right now.


She's very athletic but her execution isn't that polished. I think Shida can hide her weakness and pull a great match from her.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I would book a 30 minute cage match with Ford, Kelly and Allie. Why? Because 30 minutes of women wrestling is why.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This should be fun


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just realized Justin Roberts is back hahaha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder how much these 6 guys can shit on the business today


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bosnian21 said:


> Just keeping Baker on TV, in the fan’s minds.


Meant the Darby/Hawk segment.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol middle finger pose


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT~!! Did they DROP Tyson vs Jericho???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC and Sammy always sell like crazy and take nasty bumps.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anyone consistently look dumber than Chuck Taylor? At least he is wearing most of a shirt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Does anyone consistently look dumber than Chuck Taylor? At least he is wearing most of a shirt.


He has a punchable face


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> WAIT~!! Did they DROP Tyson vs Jericho???


No they didn't. It was never confirmed they would have a match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this unique venue


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Does anyone consistently look dumber than Chuck Taylor? At least he is wearing most of a shirt.


He has one of the worst bodies in all of wrestling. WTF. It's weird considering OC and Trent are in excellent shape. He should seriously train harder in the gym.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought HBOmax would have been a longer sponsor than a week


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jéricho is gold during this commercial XD


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> OC and Trent are in excellent shape.


Seriously? Orange Cassidy is in great shape? He looks like every normal dude.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Hager is bleeding from OC's vicious strikes!


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

cassidy just makes everything look fake and dumb. it's like the opponents go out their way to miss him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol OC owning everyone. Fuck we need crowds for him


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Jericho is the best commentator, deal with it haters.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dumbdadumbdumbdumb


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damnnnn Santana what a cannonball 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ortiz has really reeled in the over the top craziness recently. Weird how often AEW listens to people who have legitimate criticisms while their super fans just call us trolls instead of arguing the points. Good on them for listening to the people who have a clue


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jericho's wife must duck tape his mouth shut in bed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No they didn't. It was never confirmed they would have a match.


So..just a random angle then?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ortiz is cringe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The juice has expired.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That's ORANGE on ORANGE crime!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Orange Cassidy is terrible


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So Jericho beats up Orange Cassidy with a bag of oranges...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW is fun to watch but it's almost impossible to take seriously as a product. Everything is goofy


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Seriously? Orange Cassidy is in great shape? He looks like every normal dude.


lol the guy is shredded. Look up definition of normal.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Do not worry, he will be magically fine and not caring about taking a beating like that by next week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Assault with a bag of oranges. And just when you think you see it all, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bite into an unpeeled orange lmao


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How does any normal adult watching this take this seriously? 

a man beating another man with a bag of fucking oranges


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

That would actually hurt


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Orange Cassidy is terrible


Nawh he's actually quite good when he actually wrestles and is generally funny.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Who gives a fuck about this?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol the guy is shredded. Look up definition of normal.


What???!! He's just super skinny

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They try way too hard.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Comedy, amirite guyz?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho vs OC then right?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So..just a random angle then?


Because they have 3 months between PPV's (the things that matter) they can't have Tyson showing up every week. They need two months of filler before they start actually hyping matches that matter. AEW likes to tease and then do nothing for weeks on end, then do something.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> How does any normal adult watching this take this seriously?
> 
> a man beating another man with a bag of fucking oranges


I bet you can kill someone with a a bag like that.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL that's a funny line though

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I bet you can kill someone with a a bag like that.


Yup, good thing he will be fine and not caring about anything again within a week!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol the guy is shredded. Look up definition of normal.


Orange Cassidy isn't shredded at all. He looks like a fit skinny dude. He's in good shape but by no means is he shredded. I don't work out at all and have the same body as him lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol the guy is shredded. Look up definition of normal.


Shredded:










Orange Cassidy:


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL tony

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, an actual star!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony looks funny and pissed


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Comedy, amirite guyz?


Why is playing dumb the go-to gimmick of every AEW super fan? Are you going to act like up until now AEW hasn't been rife with attempts at comedy in almost every segment (except the Cody one's of course)? They're doing it a bit less now but pointing out the few times they were serious doesn't negate the times they have tried to be funny. Do you want serious conversations or do you want to be a troll? Because you are currently the latter.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

How is MJF undefeated? He’s lost plenty lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wardlow looks like an educated gorilla

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> LOL tony
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


his facials were pretty funny right now. super annoyed and mad at MJF


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Good promo by MJF but how can I hate him when he speaks the truth? He should indeed be number 1 contender for a championship and there is indeed a glass ceiling at AEW.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

MJF deserves the belt man...Now he’s feuding with a 56 year old...smh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CULT...CUBANA


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man we better not be getting Gun Club on Dynamite


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oracle said:


> How does any normal adult watching this take this seriously?
> 
> a man beating another man with a bag of fucking oranges


How does anybody over the age of 10 take professional wrestling seriously in general? 

I watch this for entertainment purposes.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Who cares about Colt Cabana? Dude is a geek and the dark order blows chunks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> MJF deserves the belt man...Now he’s feuding with a 56 year old...smh


Fuck it, long as he goes over! LMFAO


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MJF has really fallen down the card since his Cody feud..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great promo by MJF everything is a storyline about him being treated unfairly, whatever was wrong with MJF's booking is solved right there


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pretty good show for the moment


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I hope this scooter is Sammy's new thing all the time

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck it, long as he goes over! LMFAO


He better go over but Billy has an ego


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Sammy trying to grow a beard lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> Who cares about Colt Cabana? Dude is a geek and the dark order blows chunks


I'm a big Colt fan and even I don't care about what he is doing in AEW.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

kyledriver said:


> What???!! He's just super skinny
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


=

The guy is ripped and has muscle definition.


Chip Chipperson said:


> Shredded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.










The guy *clearly* has muscle definitions. Stop denying it.

That's not skinny abs. And it's still not a "normal" body as if he's never seen the inside of the gym.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> How is MJF undefeated? He’s lost plenty lol


He's not lost a singles match since the company was introduced over a year ago.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy G better win this match


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scotty Goldman has had more air time in two weeks than MJF

jesus


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm a big Colt fan and even I don't care about what he is doing in AEW.


I can’t get into his gimmick and his theme music is laughable


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Why is playing dumb the go-to gimmick of every AEW super fan? Are you going to act like up until now AEW hasn't been rife with attempts at comedy in almost every segment (except the Cody one's of course)? They're doing it a bit less now but pointing out the few times they were serious doesn't negate the times they have tried to be funny. Do you want serious conversations or do you want to be a troll? Because you are currently the latter.


Dunno why you waste your time. Hes one of those i said would literally worship Tony Khan pooping in the middle of the ring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> MJF has really fallen down the card since his Cody feud..



Once the booker piles through you you drop. Everyone has


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> =
> 
> The guy is ripped and has muscle definition.
> 
> ...


Dude, when I was in high school there were guys who were bigger. Dude is tiny.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> =
> 
> The guy is ripped and has muscle definition.
> 
> ...


He has very little muscle just low body fat

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wouldn't judge them off of tonight's show. It could end up being good, but it's looking like a throwaway filler show from the outside looking in right now.
> 
> If you're interested and you want to get a handle of what AEW is about, I'd check out their PPV's and their TV episodes pre-COVID.


Got any PPVs to reccomend? Feel free to share any of yall. Man Jerichos a great commentator. Mike tyson now tony hawk in aew? Cool. When jericho retires from the ring he should be a ft color commentator. Reminds me of Jerry Lawler a bit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> MJF has really fallen down the card since his Cody feud..


He was literally stuck in New York for over a month due to a certain pandemic you might've heard of.

He will have a big feud for All Out, I'm sure of it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone think sammy will ever have a normal hair cut?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> How does anybody over the age of 10 take professional wrestling seriously in general?
> 
> I watch this for entertainment purposes.


Why is being passionate about wrestling being mocked on a wrestling forum? Such a piss weak response attempting to avoid legitimate conversation.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dude, when I was in high school there were guys who were bigger. Dude is tiny.


Well yeah, you always a few great athletes in high-school. That's not really a revelation. OC clearly regularly works out and the guy is shredded, unlike Trent. He doesn't have an "average" body.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dude, when I was in high school there were guys who were bigger. Dude is tiny.


To be fair he looks bigger than and better defined than Adam 'T-Rex arms' Cole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guevara trying to grow a beard and his hair is different.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Well yeah, you always a few great athletes in high-school. That's not really a revelation. OC clearly regularly works out and the guy is shredded, unlike Trent. He doesn't have an "average" body.


Okay man, he is in awesome shape. Chris Masters has nothing on him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Why is being passionate about wrestling being mocked on a wrestling forum? Such a piss weak response attempting to avoid legitimate conversation.


You take things you like seriously? What a goof!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF has to feud with 60 year old Billy Gunn because AEW has zero upper midcard babyfaces.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay man, he is in awesome shape. Chris Masters has nothing on him.


there is a difference between Chris Masters and saying OC has an average body.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> He was literally stuck in New York for over a month due to a certain pandemic you might've heard of.
> 
> He will have a big feud for All Out, I'm sure of it.


He was left off television when they could have and eventually did give him some recording equipment. He's now having promo battles with Billy Gunn and his son. Oh right, so what he's doing now is filler? Fuck, I'm getting tired of that word..


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

That was a horribly sold ddt. Comical af. Dunno who that was that cassidy did that ddt to. Ortiz or something?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dunno why you waste your time. Hes one of those i said would literally worship Tony Khan pooping in the middle of the ring.


You know different opinions ?
No ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Once the booker piles through you you drop. Everyone has


The “AEW and Cody can do no wrong” crowd won’t hear or see this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> MJF has to feud with 60 year old Billy Gunn because AEW has zero upper midcard babyfaces.


They're not feuding, they probably won't even interact again


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I bet Colt wins or if Sammy wins he does via shenanigans. No clean victories for the AEW homegrowns.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

MJF better be the world champion soon. I’m a Mox fan but MJF is an absolute star


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I bet Colt wins or if Sammy wins he does via shenanigans. No clean victories for the AEW homegrowns.


Which is sad. Sammy should be squashing Colt. AEW is repeating WWE’s mistakes with vets going over young talent...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're not feuding, they probably won't even interact again


Him and Wardlow will probably have a match or 2 with Billy and his kid. MJF has nothing to do because this company has no babyfaces beside Hangman Page, Cody, and Moxley


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You know different opinions ?
> No ?


Different opinions doesn't equate to avoiding points or making terrible comparisons in every response to criticism though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Why is being passionate about wrestling being mocked on a wrestling forum? Such a piss weak response attempting to avoid legitimate conversation.


What comment are you responding to exactly? The post you quoted was quite literally implying that your view on wrestling does not need to see eye to eye with others (mine) 

The concept that other Professional Wrestling fans can enjoy other elements of Professional Wrestling is something you and your big brother have attempted to argue for quite some time now. It's unfortunate, but I suppose it is what it is.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> You know different opinions ?
> No ?


That guy has literally NEVER made one post criticizing the product in any way. LITERALLY.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're not feuding, they probably won't even interact again


So why bother? FILLER


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

So Billy will be MJF'S filler feud until Fyter Fest, after which he will feud for a singles title. They need to make the right call and make it the world title. I'll forgive them for all of their faults and poor decisions if they pull the trigger on MJF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA HIS FACE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

In AEW if you're old just don't climb the ropes, it never works lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm shocked. Sammy with a clean win. Kudos to AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Canada opened?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes they actually had Sammy go over clean !!! I’ll eat my words


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kill this shit already


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Can dark order please kindly screw off?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy won a match,


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nerdie Lee gonna beg a comedy midcarder to join him LOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That guy has literally NEVER made one post criticizing the product in any way. LITERALLY.


If he only want to talk about the positive then he can talk only about the positive


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a stable that sucks

recruiting a wrestler that sucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Flew all those guys in for 20 seconds of nothing...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dark order sucks, lee sucks


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Here comes cringe hardy


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Man, imagine being Brodie Lee. People calling you best "big man in the world" and you are keen to head to AEW to show WWE what you can do only for you to be in a story line with Colt Cabana...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please no


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> If he only want to talk about the positive then he can talk only about the positive



And I can also point out hes a brainless shill. Works both ways.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Dark order sucks, lee sucks


Facts. Vince was right about Lee


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

jesus fucking christ


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is fucking awful


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude if they pair this fucking Jabroni Hardy with Sammy. 

ill spew


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Janela!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They better not have Matt go over Sammy at FF.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh please make Hardy go away


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show is literally 2 hours of weird SNL sketches now. The fuck happened?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt sucks in aew and he sucked in wwe. He was good in wwf and great in TNA


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

wtf is hardy lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Matt is going to put over Sammy


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

People wonder why Vince never gave Hardy creative freedom


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And 45 year old Matt Hardy runs off 26 year old Sammy Guevara. 

This...fucking...company


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Janela realizing he sucks. We are all there with you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW's roster needs Alcoholic's anonymous lol. Between Page, Private Party, and Page


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Facts. Vince was right about Lee


Totally. Mox vs Brodie was just awful mirite?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy is pretty good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Janela and Kiss is an odd pairing, I dig odd pairing tag teams


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Janela almost dying is one of his best moments lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now they're gonna give TV time to Janela/Kiss team? Lmao what the fuck even is this show?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I have zero interest in seeing the next part of that video.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Also, for those who don't think AEW has someone reading this forum a few weeks back I suggested vignettes like this and now we're getting them. Coincidence? Perhaps...seems like a lot of things from this forum are making TV though...

Unfortunately I don't give a fuck about any of it though because they don't know how to make it interesting. Kudos to them for trying though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

We need to see more sunny kiss. These videos have cool production


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now they're gonna give TV time to Janela/Kiss team? Lmao what the fuck even is this show?


Hey now I want some low card shit I can get into on Dark. Leave it be lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> People wonder why Vince never gave Hardy creative freedom


“What the hell is this? Why can’t you just be one person?” Vince voice


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

They're giving character development to undercard guys. Chillax. Should be a fun team.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW has no idea how to book either, if we're being honest. They try and I appreciate that, but they're in over their heads. I enjoy AEW more than WWE because they try hard and it's not scripted, but the booking is atrocious and most of the card isn't very good. Vince Mcmahon, senile as he is, was right about a lot of these guys, Lee and Moxley in particular.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Also, for those who don't think AEW has someone reading this forum a few weeks back I suggested vignettes like this and now we're getting them. Coincidence? Perhaps...seems like a lot of things from this forum are making TV though...
> 
> Unfortunately I don't give a fuck about any of it though because they don't know how to make it interesting. Kudos to them for trying though.



Im pretty sure this webpage is the biggest forums on the internet for wreatling. No doubt someone's watching us


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys are never happy, Hardy is going to feud and put over Sammy


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> What comment are you responding to exactly? The post you quoted was quite literally implying that your view on wrestling does not need to see eye to eye with others (mine)
> 
> The concept that other Professional Wrestling fans can enjoy other elements of Professional Wrestling is something you and your big brother have attempted to argue for quite some time now. It's unfortunate, but I suppose it is what it is.


The one I responded to. "How does anybody over the age of 10 take professional wrestling seriously in general?"

I literally teach reading comprehension to kids and there's no way what you said implies what you just said it does. 

Enjoy what you want, I am often called a troll for not enjoying some aspects of AEW and want to discuss them honestly. Having an opinion that I back does not mean you can't enjoy it. People ignore points intentionally, or spin what I say to be completely different to avoid having that honest conversation. The only form of wrestling I refuse to accept someone enjoying is Death Match wrestling because it's bullshit.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They're giving character development to undercard guys. Chillax. Should be a fun team.


Exactly what the attitude era did best

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They desperately need more PPVs. Having to go 3 months of filling time with nothing is just killing the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And 45 year old Matt Hardy runs off 26 year old Sammy Guevara.
> 
> This...fucking...company


Have you not paid attention to Sammy G or his character all along? He is a prototypical chicken shit heel. 

Hardy has some name value and having Sammy go over him on a decent show makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Trophies said:


> “What the hell is this? Why can’t you just be one person?” Vince voice


Facts he’s doing an awful three faces of foley impression


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> You guys are never happy, Hardy is going to feud and put over Sammy


Bullshit i bet you hardy fucking wins


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

More Colt Cabana


can CM Punk just give Colt some money?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It feels like everyones getting some charcter development. They listening to us for sure lol. All the complaining that cody is the only one getting character development


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Having his dad defend him makes Austin look pussy lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm catching up on 90 Day Fiancee and I'm missing the show. How has the show been so far?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Bullshit i bet you hardy fucking wins


I don't bet with an Oracle


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I do like some of the broken stuff but you nees crowds or its sorta bad. Its like OC i like his gimmick but its really fan based


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

dark order is so dumb, what's the logical reason anyone will join. it's so childish in logic and reason


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm catching up on 90 Day Fiancee and I'm missing the show. How has the show been so far?


Meh, not a waste of time, but not must see.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're not feuding, they probably won't even interact again


this aged well


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm catching up on 90 Day Fiancee and I'm missing the show. How has the show been so far?


Better than most expected


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

HA we really are getting a 60 year old vs MJF

this fucking company


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Having his dad defend him makes Austin look pussy lol.


Hahaha ya, Billys still a badass though! His son is so generic and boring

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Odds on there being a Scotty Goldman hint or wink from Brodie Lee in the next few weeks?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im really liking sammy's stuff. Just hate his hair cut lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So he pulled up 30 minutes before the show was over lol


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

What on earth is Schiavone even saying dude


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

a better format of show though, it's just that there's still too much crap on the roster and the segments aren't booked well enough


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Flew all those guys in for 20 seconds of nothing...


Taping next weeks show and possibly the June 24th show tonight/tomorrow as well.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm catching up on 90 Day Fiancee and I'm missing the show. How has the show been so far?


Watch the opening match the rest has been trash


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

5 matches for next week, 3 featuring former WWE guys aged 40+ and one Cody match...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Hahaha ya, Billys still a badass though! His son is so generic and boring
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I don't disagree, but damn lol. Way to make him look even worse lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Mox watch The Last Dance...that MJ mentality


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Good Mox promo.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I don't disagree, but damn lol. Way to make him look even worse lol


True, who'd you rather see a match with though? I'd personally rather see 50+ Billy than his son lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cage hates shirts almost as much as Randy Orton hates pants.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Finally something meaningful. Jesus.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Billy will make MJF look puny. Billy is deceptively huge.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

It hurts Moxley to sit on the toilet. Pop his head like a pimple? Goofy swaying left and right. Why did he leave WWE again?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Moxley just went 15 minutes with a jobber on Dark so Brian Cage probably should beat him.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus he's so jacked lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im probably alone in this but there's something different about this week when it comes to how they produce this show and the booking And the storytelling and charcter development. I mean I have a long way to go still but it just feels better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> True, who'd you rather see a match with though? I'd personally rather see 50+ Billy than his son lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I'd rather none lol. But just do the tag match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tazz is such a great promo, better than Mox no disrespect. The 90s were just flat out better, I'm sorry.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'd rather none lol. But just do the tag match.


Hahahaha true! 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Fantastic promo.

Also, they need to do more out of the arena segments. They're a breath of fresh air, no pun intended.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pretty cool segment. I'm pretty sure one of the posters on here suggested a parking lot brawl the other week also...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This weeks show is good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Tazz is such a great promo, better than Mox no disrespect. The 90s were just flat out better, I'm sorry.


Taz is fucking average, great voice. But nobody's watching the best of Taz promos.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good parking lot beat down. I liked it. Taz needs to be teaching promo classes too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Cage hates shirts almost as much as Randy Orton hates pants.


I’m sure not many shirts last in his wardrobe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome promo by Mox and Tazz's was short but great as well. Great segment as a whole.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He's like Randy from trailer park boys..HE DOESNT WEAR SHIRTS.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cage looks great. 

Solid brawl.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great beatdown from Cage after an great promo


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Are we really going to get Cody main eventing for like a month straight? 

really?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

We needed more Matt why lol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Wtf @ matt hardy.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Taz is fucking average, great voice. But nobody's watching the best of Taz promos.


No one today's can come close to matching Tazs intensity or delivery.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I hope there's fireworks again after Cody beats Queen.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Matt's competing with brandy for pointless tv time

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Are we really going to get Cody main eventing for like a month straight?
> 
> really?


Well they said that a title match will Always main event a show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New theme for PP?

Ok Cody wins this. Obviously.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

can't believe private party took this long to change their god awful theme tune


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Taz is fucking average, great voice. But nobody's watching the best of Taz promos.


That was literally the first time I've ever heard anyone rave about a Taz promo.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Is Sammy trying to grow a beard lol


Early "The Rock" vibes with those sideburns


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Well they said that a title match will Always main event a show


Hopefully it's tag titles next week and Cody starts the show

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder when the TNT belt will be done


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Reminder that AEW has not had a main event featuring someone from the WWE since March.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They literally ran the same Colt Cabana can’t do it anymore story with Christopher Daniels when the Dark Order wanted him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course this is going to go 20 minutes lol. What's Cody gonna jump off of or headbutt this time? Lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Matt Hardy trying to get the young guys over, Private Party and SG


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Reminder that AEW has not had a main event featuring someone from the WWE since March.


_golfclap_

These fucks still won’t respond.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> They literally ran the same Colt Cabana can’t do it anymore story with Christopher Daniels when the Dark Order wanted him.


Not the same... Cd teased he was gonna join and was possibly the exalted one.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> I wonder when the TNT belt will be done


Didn't Cody said that he didn't know if he wanted to finish or keep like that since he won it when she was looking like that ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does this week feel much improved or is it me? Lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Didn't Cody said that he didn't know if he wanted to finish or keep like that since he won it when she was looking like that ?


Hes a maniac, its not about him. Everyone bitched about it being bland


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

How often does Billy Gunn wrestle? Fairly new to the product here


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure which is more of an eyesore, that belt or Cody's shitty neck tattoo


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bradboyd said:


> How often does Billy Gunn wrestle? Fairly new to the product here


Rarely very rare


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

15 minutes for this? Damn bro


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Not sure which is more of an eyesore, that belt or Cody's shitty neck tattoo


Im shocked its not done still. With the gold plates added and if it had black strap it would be sick


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

The world champ not being in the show is laughable


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Interested to see how Quen does as a singles guy. Talented guy, but still very putting it all together.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 15 minutes for this? Damn bro


Don't worry. It's cool if champions go long with jobbers. Maybe Cody just wants to be a good guy and have fun with his friend just like Mox


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 15 minutes for this? Damn bro



Cody doing his best Cena impersonation.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> The one I responded to. "How does anybody over the age of 10 take professional wrestling seriously in general?"
> 
> I literally teach reading comprehension to kids and there's no way what you said implies what you just said it does.
> 
> Enjoy what you want, I am often called a troll for not enjoying some aspects of AEW and want to discuss them honestly. Having an opinion that I back does not mean you can't enjoy it. People ignore points intentionally, or spin what I say to be completely different to avoid having that honest conversation. The only form of wrestling I refuse to accept someone enjoying is Death Match wrestling because it's bullshit.


I mean I literally just went into detail surrounding the context of the post you just quoted.

I was quite literally speaking about Wrestling from a kayfabe POV and what my personal stance regarding the product is.

I thought that was obvious based on my response but thankfully you teach children so you have a better grasp on what I was getting at than I, myself. I got a nice chuckle out of that, thank you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They need go get their billed weights together. Am I to believe that Cody has a 40lb weight advantage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

He weighs the same as me lol 171


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> No one today's can come close to matching Tazs intensity or delivery.


That doesn't make him a great promo? Agree he's intense, but he's still average.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shand
[QUOTE="TD Stinger said:


> Interested to see how Quen does as a singles guy. Talented guy, but still very putting it all together.


It's his first match as a singles guy in 3 years lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> That was literally the first time I've ever heard anyone rave about a Taz promo.


Facts lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Not the same... Cd teased he was gonna join and was possibly the exalted one.
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yes it is the same. Christopher Daniels misses a top rope move against Sammy Guevara. Just like Colt.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> The world champ not being in the show is laughable


When you don't watch the show don't comment


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Any predictions on when crowds can come back?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Great segment with moxley and cage. Such Good shit.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> Yes it is the same. Christopher Daniels misses a top rope move against Sammy Guevara. Just like Colt.


Did that happen again? I missed that lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course this is going to go 20 minutes lol. What's Cody gonna jump off of or headbutt this time? Lol


I'd like to see him hit the post


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> When you don't watch the show don't comment


Oh I must of missed him  went into the other room to get food


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Matt Hardy trying to get the young guys over, Private Party and SG


More so no big names available to work with


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im really happy they have a weekly fighting championship belt!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Yes it is the same. Christopher Daniels misses a top rope move against Sammy Guevara. Just like Colt.


Except that the story between Daniels and DO started before that


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

What did Mox do? I missed it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I wonder when the TNT belt will be done


It's always been done lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Seriously, realistic
> 
> 
> I mean I literally just went into detail surrounding the context of the post you just quoted.
> ...


Maybe next time you can use the words that mean the things you were saying instead of something completely different. I'm happy to proof read before you post if needed. Lots of people take wrestling seriously without thinking it's real


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Quens partner needs to get a mowahk so they can have then road warriors hair cuts

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> How often does Billy Gunn wrestle? Fairly new to the product here


About as often as Goldust did in WWE. I think he's done 2 non-battle Royale matches


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Can someone tell me what my boy Mox did?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It's always been done lol


The guy making it showed finished photo. Its not done its missing gold plates and something for the TNT part


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Oh I must of missed him  went into the other room to get food


Moxley showed up to the show with 30 minutes left and got snuck by cage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If they can keep up production and story telling like this weeks the show will be heading in a good direction


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> What did Mox do? I missed it


A promo outside then Taz came to talk to him, then brawl with Cage


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Did that happen again? I missed that lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yes. Lucha Bros has come out and distracting and taunting CD to try his move from the top rope, because he had that worked botch a week or two prior against Penta. He failed to land it against Sammy.

Uno and Grayson came out after to try and recruit him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> Can someone tell me what my boy Mox did?


Mox cut a promo. Tazz interrupted and then Cage and Mox brawled in the parking lot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradboyd said:


> Got any PPVs to reccomend? Feel free to share any of yall. Man Jerichos a great commentator. Mike tyson now tony hawk in aew? Cool. When jericho retires from the ring he should be a ft color commentator. Reminds me of Jerry Lawler a bit.


I would recommend all of them honestly. They've had about 6 PPV's and they're all worth the watch.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

31 pages for a wrestling show? Damn. I can see why. Aew definitely is less cringey/obviously scripted sounding than Vinces show. That tnt title looks bland af tho


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Can someone tell me what my boy Mox did?


He got the shit beat out of him and slammed through the window of a car.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What an awful match. Goddamn, we’ve got to watch Cody every fucking week. Really!?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't worry. It's cool if champions go long with jobbers. Maybe Cody just wants to be a good guy and have fun with his friend just like Mox


I don't disagree that everyone having to get their shit in is right 



RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody doing his best Cena impersonation.


Pretty much lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> A promo outside then Taz came to talk to him, then brawl with Cage


Thanks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Figure Four finish, does Quen tap or get pinned lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These 2 have very different styles and its making a rough match


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chemistry isn’t there for this match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres a .05 percent chance Quen wins


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Something isnt clicking in this match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Great episode regardless!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cool ddt

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody needs to slowly go.heel


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Quen from an athletic aspect is really, really special. Lots of potential but still quite green and needs quite a bit of work

That DDT was awesome


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kazarn said:


> Something isnt clicking in this match


It’s called Cody having to lead. And we have to watch it weekly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This botch i think is an angle to make him not look bad?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So this guy has hurt his leg from a botched fall so he proceeds to continue to try and do them.

Why would he do that and risk serious injuy?

No psychology.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So this guy has hurt his leg from a botched fall so he proceeds to continue to try and do them.
> 
> Why would he do that and risk serious injuy?
> 
> No psychology.


Well that can be explained as he's green and it's a championship match he's going all out. Stupid but he's young


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Burial


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kazarn said:


> Something isnt clicking in this match


Their styles are too much different also you can feel that it's queen first single match since 3 years


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Patronizing Cody lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4 min left


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This guy better not cry


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And we finish with another predictable AEW main event...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So this guy has hurt his leg from a botched fall so he proceeds to continue to try and do them.
> 
> Why would he do that and risk serious injuy?
> 
> No psychology.


Its a work from his injury two weeks ago...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So that's it???


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Codys becoming one of my fav current in ring workers. Love watching this dude go


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Solid show boys! Love chatting and arguing with you all! Good night


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So one of these matches Cody is gonna help up his opponent and then beat him up after the match lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It was obvious.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol. That ankle wasn't even torqued on the replay, and he tapped.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So you have to lose your way into a TNT title match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Its a work from his injury two weeks ago...


You're not getting my point.

If your leg is hurt why would you do dives that are going to continue to hurt your leg. Why wouldn't you protect your leg?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the athletes are not actually letting a few small refs hold them back this time. I like that change,


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy still getting killed in that mayhem lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman, Kenny and the Bucks must have gone back home earlier.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a stupid ending to a total throwaway show


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hager looked like a fool vs OC and we're suppose to believe he\s going to beat Cody?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why have rankings if you can just ask for a match? Hey guys, I know you won more games than me this season but I am going to go ahead and get in the title match. Thanks!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That belt is uglier with each passing day, lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh look another WWE Guy Vs WWE Guy match on PPV for the belt that's meant to be for the midcard guys. This...fucking...company


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Hager better go over Cody


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a 2 hour clusterfuck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“You want a title shot at Fyter? You got it!”

Yay. Cody vs Jake fucking Hager. Goddamn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Why have rankings if you can just ask for a match? Hey guys, I know you won more games than me this season but I am going to go ahead and get in the title match. Thanks!


Because the rankings are a shame and only add because Tony likes numbers


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Meh, average show. Still liked some things.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here we gooooo

Very excited for this match, finally a wrestling match will break out on Dynamite
FTR kinda look like shit though haha
Loving Jericho on commentary again. Kinda funny how for years everyone says 3 men is too much so AEW goes with 4
Why the fuck can't Matt act like this all the time? That was a good promo! He looks like John Morrison
Can we get Kenny an outfit where he doesn't look like a scrub? Honestly show some pride in your look dick head
Anyone who has listened to FTR at all knows they don't want to be on the same side as the Bucks, they hate them.
WWE deserves an apology for cuck angles after this QT/Allie situation. Honestly..
AEW has the same camera cut problems WWE has. Not as crazy but they're still missing stuff. That Nyla knee for example
Shida already losing.. I can't even deal with this company
Fuck Darby Allin, but skater Darby is far better than stuck in 2005 emo Darby
Ortiz being more serious will be great for PNP.
OC is flashy as fuck, as long as he's not embarrassing his opponents he has a place in this company
MJF has really downgraded since feuding with Cody. Love him on the mic but teasing an Austin Gunn match literally doesn't matter..
Sammy has really done well to improve over the last few months but I really don't think anyone cares about this match
Sammy went from Spanish God to New York cawfee drinker real quick
Joey Janela can't even talk well off camera
It hurts Moxley to sit on the toilet. Pop his head like a pimple? Goofy swaying left and right. Vince loves toilet humour. Good to see Dean Ambrose in AEW
The belt still sucks so badly
Marq Quen needs to work on his look
Everything Cody does seems to be a clusterfuck

Like usual, 50/50 good and bad. Nice to see they're making some very obvious changes to the direction of certain wrestlers and the company as a whole


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh look another WWE Guy Vs WWE Guy match on PPV for the belt that's meant to be for the midcard guys. This...fucking...company


THESE PEOPLE WILL NOT HEAR IT!!!!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Honestly that was a bad show imo.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh look another WWE Guy Vs WWE Guy match on PPV for the belt that's meant to be for the midcard guys. This...fucking...company


Isn't it better that he's going for the mid card as opposed to the heavyweight title?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're not getting my point.
> 
> If your leg is hurt why would you do dives that are going to continue to hurt your leg. Why wouldn't you protect your leg?


Young, dumb, trying to pull on a show and put out all the stops to earn the biggest W of his very young career.

I have no issues with it as it suits his green character.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Because the rankings are a shame and only add because Tony likes numbers


Also because Cody said it was an open challenge….


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Also because Cody said it was an open challenge….


Ok then whats the point in the rankings? if they were useless before there fucking obsolete now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great show tonight

love the Sonny Kiss / Janela pairing - been working well on DARK

FTR v BB was awesome
6 man awesome
Title match awesome

Sammy winning, Colt going dark

DARK ORDER with the full compliment, for the first time - looked complete and dangerous. Got chills 

awesome show, flew past

OC gonna try when he meets Jericho

ps> can’t wait to read on here why i should’ve hated it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Ok then whats the point in the rankings? if they were useless before there fucking obsolete now


Cody said since the beginning that it was an open challenge so stop bitching about everything when it has already been told multiple times that it's an open challenge


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine thinking they are actually trying to write shows, and they give you that final hour and a half.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great show tonight
> 
> love the Sonny Kiss / Janela pairing - been working well on DARK
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Also because Cody said it was an open challenge….


The rankings are still a sham...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh look another WWE Guy Vs WWE Guy match on PPV for the belt that's meant to be for the midcard guys. This...fucking...company


You're quite stuck in the early 2000's era. You're quite unlikely to find names in 2020 who haven't passed through WWE at some point. 

Not sure how old you are but this was a common occurrence in the 90's between WWE and WCW as well. 

Are you angry at the FTR signing? Would you be opposed to the signing and push of Miro? Most of the best NA performers in the world have experience in WWE at this point man get a grip.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Colt Cabana getting Christopher Daniels’ pre-pandemic storyline is comical.

Until we see Cody randomly wrestling Hager in a title match just like Moxley did.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay show, not great. 

FTR vs The Butcher and the blade and the Cage/Mox segment were the highlights for me.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bdon you're a cancer, i swear….


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> Imagine thinking they are actually trying to write shows, and they give you that final hour and a half.


Final hour and a half so the entire show basically

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great show tonight
> 
> love the Sonny Kiss / Janela pairing - been working well on DARK
> 
> ...


Might have to start doing this. These people are toxic. Not a single positive thing said, only comment on stuff they don't like.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I bet Colt wins or if Sammy wins he does via shenanigans. No clean victories for the AEW homegrowns.


lol
memeposting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Janela and Kiss is an odd pairing, I dig odd pairing tag teams


they’ve been teaming on DARK and have been on socials together more - they mesh really well - have like an 80s synth vibe going


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Final hour and a half so the entire show basically
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Shit show for the last hour and a half


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they’ve been teaming on DARK and have been on socials together more - they mesh really well - have like an 80s synth vibe going
> 
> View attachment 87573


Haven't watched Dark in months, will check them out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they’ve been teaming on DARK and have been on socials together more - they mesh really well - have like an 80s synth vibe going
> 
> View attachment 87573


The only thing 80's there is the damn fanny pack. Least intimidating photo ever.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like at some point the Inner Circle need to start winning matches that matter. I mean it's fine for Jericho because he's Jericho. But for so many guys clamoring for Santana and Ortiz to be the next champions, I can't remember the last time they looked really strong or had a big dominant win. Even the beatdown tonight came after a loss.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> Yeah. Shit show for the last hour and a half


Quen looked good and I quite liked the Cage beatdown of Mox. 

I would say one hour was good, the other bad. Turned out to be an "okay" calibre show in my opinion. Was also nice to see Sammy pick up the clean W.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Why have rankings if you can just ask for a match? Hey guys, I know you won more games than me this season but I am going to go ahead and get in the title match. Thanks!


technically they did say the TNT title existed outside the rankings


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Really fun tag match with BTB.

Britt was great as usual.

Ford vs. Shida sounds like a fun feud potentially.

Brian Cage of all people needing to attack someone from behind was weird. But, I do so want to see him and Mox beat the holy Hell out of each other at the PPV.

Cody vs. Hager, meh.

Overall fun show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Yeah. Shit show for the last hour and a half


You know it's not because the mighty Bdon didn't like it that it make the show bad…….


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> You're quite stuck in the early 2000's era. You're quite unlikely to find names in 2020 who haven't passed through WWE at some point.
> 
> Not sure how old you are but this was a common occurrence in the 90's between WWE and WCW as well.
> 
> Are you angry at the FTR signing? Would you be opposed to the signing and push of Miro? Most of the best NA performers in the world have experience in WWE at this point man get a grip.


I remember people criticising WWE in 96 for booking Stunning Steve vs Jean Paul Levesque and Johnny B Badd vs Cactus Jack. Early web and non kayfabe magazines were smarks calling WWF a home for WCW cast offs and complaints about flippy cruiserweight six man tags. Some things never change lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> technically they did say the TNT title existed outside the rankings


Except Cody is ranked at the same level as Mox


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very good show that flew past. Lots happened tonight with seeds planted for potential feuds.

FTR v Butcher and blade was a good and hard hitting opening match and after the match we got a teaser FTR Omega/Page feud as well as their feud with the Bucks. I thought that was all well done. 

Women's tag match was much better than the tag match we saw 3 weeks ago. It looks like Shida/Penelope at Fyter Fest which should be nothing more than a filler title defence. 

Omega/ Page v Dustin/QT for next week for the titles, should be decent enough. 

6 man tag match was pretty good. Jericho beat down on OC should get OC sympathy, but Jericho should go over in this feud. 

Nice win for Sammy and hopefully he goes over Matt as well. Also slight teaser with him leaving the IC, the seeds were planted at least. 

Colt joining the DO, meh, good that evil uno and grayson are back though. 

I liked the parking lot brawl with Mox and cage, this feud needed to pick up steam and this did the job nicely, made Cage look badass. 

Cody/Quen was better than I expected, didn't go on for that long. 

Hager/Cody at Fyter Fest should be pretty good as well, I'd expect Cody to retain but for the first time I'm not 100 percent certain. 

So far for Fyter Fest we have. 

Mox/Cage 
Cody/Hager
Omega and Page v Best Friends 

And possibly Shida/Penelope, Matt/Sammy and Jericho/OC. Its starting to look very strong 2 weeks of TV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like at some point the Inner Circle need to start winning matches that matter. I mean it's fine for Jericho because he's Jericho. But for so many guys clamoring for Santana and Ortiz to be the next champions, I can't remember the last time they looked really strong or had a big dominant win. Even the beatdown tonight came after a loss.


Honestly I'm not a huge Ortiz guy. I think Santana looks suit his character far better, he acts it and he's better in the ring to boot. It's not that I don't like Ortiz I just feel he's too over the top and not that charismatic. He's the weakest link of the IC imo. 

With that being said yeah -- I agree they need to win more important matches and Santana and Ortiz are further down the line than they should be. 

Then again I'm still a firm believer the Lucha Bros are better than both FTR and the Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its a damn shame about all that comedy tonight


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Except Cody is ranked at the same level as Mox


I believe the stance is the rankings don't necessarily matter when it comes to challenging for the TNT Title, which makes sense considering it's an open challenge belt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they are setting up Fyter Fest to be a "tag team turmoil" type match for the tag belts?



RapShepard said:


> Except Cody is ranked at the same level as Mox


I mean at the very least, you can say Hager deserves a shot a little more than Marq Quen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I like how they mentioned multiple times tonight that “tony made the match’ and ‘tony signed the match’

authority figure without the cliche on-air persona


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You know it's not because the mighty Bdon didn't like it that it make the show bad…….


I heard Chip and Woody didn't enjoy it either. 

Shut it down boys -- The Cornette crew has spoken.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I believe the stance is the rankings don't necessarily matter when it comes to challenging for the TNT Title, which makes sense considering it's an open challenge belt.


It's just weird honestly. Fuck The Rankings


Geeee said:


> I wonder if they are setting up Fyter Fest to be a "tag team turmoil" type match for the tag belts?
> 
> 
> I mean at the very least, you can say Hager deserves a shot a little more than Marq Quen.


For sure lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like how they mentioned multiple times tonight that “tony made the match’ and ‘tony signed the match’
> 
> authority figure without the cliche on-air persona


Give it time


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I heard Chip and Woody didn't enjoy it either.
> 
> Shut it down boys -- The Cornette crew has spoken.


I personally don't like MJF and yet i don't cry about him every 5 minutes…..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> I heard Chip and Woody didn't enjoy it either.
> 
> Shut it down boys -- The Cornette crew has spoken.


dammit, and here i loved it

gotta change my mind now i guess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Give it time


its been a year / and he said he never wants to be an on-screen

but never say never, aye?

i just wanted to point it out, as a lot of guys on here were very much ‘how are the matches made’ some time ago - yourself included if i remember

well, its established now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good show tonight. I was expecting a terrible show given the lineup but they actually took a card that looked like filler and turned it into something watchable. I'll always give AEW the benefit of the doubt from now on. 

-FTR vs Butcher and The Blade was awesome, great to see smashmouth wrestling like that with no flips, dives, or blown ring psychology, great display by all 4 men and good debut for FTR
-Young Bucks confronting FTR was good. Seems like the Bucks could possibly be the heels in this story. I like the unpredictability of this. What happened after with everyone running out was a little overbooked though 
-Natural Nightmares backstage promo wasn't that bad, Allie is cute af, Natural Nightmares vs Omega/Hangman should be average.
-Didn't really watch the women's match, no one matters but Britt
-Cool Darby Allin/Tony Hawk video 
-Another awesome Britt Baker vignette, loving her 
-The 6 man tag was decent, Best Friends were the right winners 
-The beatdown on OC was great. The blood was needed after Jericho's character was embarrassed. Just like that, Jericho looks like a strong villain again.
-MJF cut a good promo, next week he just gets another win and stays undefeated for Moxley after Fyter Fest 
-I love that SG finally won a match clean, great stuff. Sammy is definitely turning babyface on Jericho after the promo with Matt. Imagine SG beating Jericho in the future? Star made. Matt Hardy is gonna put him over first. 
-Colt Cabana going to the Dark Side and Evil Uno/Stu Grayson are both back. Brodie has a nice little trio of mid-card minions for himself, good way to build him in the mid-card. Still don't care about the Dark Order though. 
-The Joey Janela/Sonny Kiss stuff is gonna be fuckin terrible 
-Great promo from Moxley and very good beatdown from Cage, Fyter Fest should be a good heavyweight fight
-Cody vs Marq Quen was decent, only lasted 12 minutes, about 3 minutes too long. Cody didn't need his finisher to win either, straight up submission. That was the right way to do it. 
-Clusterfuck at the end wasn't needed. Hager vs Cody for a free TNT special should be good.

Overall: B-


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dammit, and here i loved it
> 
> gotta change my mind now i guess


Of course you did. They do no wrong in your eyes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Of course you did. They do no wrong in your eyes.


mate, GTFO with your morose-typing silly ass

get a nice cold beer and come chat in the morning


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Except Cody is ranked at the same level as Mox



i dont think cody should win the world belt until hes turned heel


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The memeposters on here, forfuckssake 

after watching Dynamite:


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Of course you did. They do no wrong in your eyes.


You see there's 3 type of fans.

The first type only talk about the positive
The second type is kind of neutral (does not really exist in wrestling, at least not in this forum)
The third type is the ones who only talk about what they don't like

No need to tell you which type you are.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You see there 3 type of fans.
> 
> The first type only talk about the positive
> The second type is kind of neutral (does not really exist in wrestling, at least not in this forum)
> ...


I literally started the show discussing how I enjoyed the tag match and was surprised to see them laying the foundation for actual storylines.

But you only see what you want to see.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some of the AEW roster really need culling.

They follow up good moments by then showcasing the shit part of their roster, it really spoils the flow.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I literally started the show discussing how I enjoyed the tag match and was surprised to see them laying the foundation for actual storylines.
> 
> But you only see what you want to see.


All i see is that for every positive post you write there's 10 negative posts


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> You see there's 3 type of fans.
> 
> The first type only talk about the positive
> The second type is kind of neutral (does not really exist in wrestling, at least not in this forum)
> ...


What em i ? cus i say 50 50 good and bad lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> What em i ? cus i say 50 50 good and bad lol


Your the second type, the rarest species XD


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Give it time


Lol he's 100% gonna be on TV doing something eventually, I give it 2 1/2 years tops


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Your the second type, the rarest species XD


lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its been a year / and he said he never wants to be an on-screen
> 
> but never say never, aye?
> 
> ...


Took Dixie a while, but she got the itch lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol he's 100% gonna be on TV doing something eventually, I give it 2 1/2 years tops


 whos going to be on tv ? i missed the convo but i assume you're talking about Tony ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol he's 100% gonna be on TV doing something eventually, I give it 2 1/2 years tops


Yup, he'll get the itch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Took Dixie a while, but she got the itch lol


he’ll cut the longest, most awkward promos ever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’ll cut the longest, most awkward promos ever


That I'm just wondering who his first match will be against.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> That I'm just wondering who his first match will be against.


marko?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Isn't it better that he's going for the mid card as opposed to the heavyweight title?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


That's like saying being shot in the arm is better than the chest. Yeah, it's better but you're still bleeding and njured.



PavelGaborik said:


> You're quite stuck in the early 2000's era. You're quite unlikely to find names in 2020 who haven't passed through WWE at some point.
> 
> Not sure how old you are but this was a common occurrence in the 90's between WWE and WCW as well.
> 
> Are you angry at the FTR signing? Would you be opposed to the signing and push of Miro? Most of the best NA performers in the world have experience in WWE at this point man get a grip.


My point isn't that they shouldn't sign and utilise some WWE guys but more that they have a small group of talented guys that always lose to these guys.

Darby Allin for example beats a heap of the young guys but has lost to Cody like 3 times, Jungle Boy has lost to Jericho, Cody and I feel I'm missing another WWE guy he lost to as well. Sammy lost to Matt Hardy and always loses when pitted against WWE guys. The only one they really seem to care about keeping strong is MJF but even he is now stuck having feuds with wrestlers in their fifties instead of having blood feuds with the likes of Darby, Jungle, Luchasaurus etc.

FTR signing was good because they needed it. I'd actually be against the signing and push of Rusev because AEW doesn't need another big man former WWE star.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its a damn shame about all that comedy tonight


Did you watch the show? There was a heap of it. One man legitimately beat another man with a bag of oranges and then gave a corny 1970's supervillain sign off. Was cringe as fuck.



PavelGaborik said:


> I heard Chip and Woody didn't enjoy it either.
> 
> Shut it down boys -- The Cornette crew has spoken.


Neither of us have written our thoughts yet.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Dynamite the no1 trend. Great to see.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> You're quite stuck in the early 2000's era. You're quite unlikely to find names in 2020 who haven't passed through WWE at some point.
> 
> Not sure how old you are but this was a common occurrence in the 90's between WWE and WCW as well.
> 
> Are you angry at the FTR signing? Would you be opposed to the signing and push of Miro? Most of the best NA performers in the world have experience in WWE at this point man get a grip.


Somehow you've missed the massive list of independent talent that I have posted numerous times who would be available and better options than many of the signings AEW have made.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> whos going to be on tv ? i missed the convo but i assume you're talking about Tony ?


Yep, authority figure Tony will be here before the end of 2022


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's like saying being shot in the arm is better than the chest. Yeah, it's better but you're still bleeding and njured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're hardcore fans - never miss a show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did you watch the show? There was a heap of it. *One man legitimately beat another man with a bag of oranges* and then gave a corny 1970's supervillain sign off. Was cringe as fuck.


yah, a real caddyshack moment with OC bleeding from the ear, then the forhead - which ultimately leads to a tag match to be the number 1 contender

big yucks were had

Les Misrables must be a laugh a minute for you Chippy

’oh, there‘s poverty and a war? Put on the Benny Hill music’ 🎺🎺🎺


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its a damn shame about all that comedy tonight


I know he can't see this because he blocks anyone who disagrees with him but anyone who disagrees with the trolling nature this forum is heading in because of people who don't want to have honest conversations about this precious company, please report this crap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> They're hardcore fans - never miss a show


they don’t miss a minute mate 

even a super fan mark like me went for a pee and a coffee during 1 or 2 of the matches 

(I paused, but still  )


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not going to lie. Butcher and Blade were probably my favorite AEW Tag Team heading into this, and FTR/Revival has been my favorite team of the last decade, so I got a ton of enjoyment out of their match. 

Everything else...some solid stuff here and there, but nothing that blew my socks off. I'm kind of digging the Orange/Jericho stuff. I knew there was no way in hell that Cody was dropping the title to Quen of all people. 

The women's tag was another snoozefest, minus Penelope who continues to improve. Matt Hardy's dissociative identity disorder is coming off as awkward.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Matt’s only role now should be to put over Sammy and shine up PP


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol he's 100% gonna be on TV doing something eventually, I give it 2 1/2 years tops


He'll be the most awkward onscreen character ever. Unless he's got some hidden talent, he seems a very unlikely actor, in a larger than life wrestling environment anyway. Bischoff and McMahon were always suave hustlers, Heyman and Russo brashly loudmouths, Dixie a desperate housewife style fameseeker. Tony is like somebody you'd cast in a Revenge of the Nerds remake.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You see there's 3 type of fans.
> 
> The first type only talk about the positive
> The second type is kind of neutral (does not really exist in wrestling, at least not in this forum)
> ...


Weird that you'd say this considering my bullet point thoughts on the show. I reckon I was pretty positive and pretty negative, saying the show was half good and half bad. I wonder if this will be brought up next time I am referenced as one of the third type of fans on here?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Matt’s only role now should be to put over Sammy and shine up PP


I think he will put over Sammy. 

I think this is an interesting little feud, also notice that. 

Normal Matt - Respects Sammy and sees a younger Matt Hardy in him. 

Hardy 2.0 - Pretty dismissive towards Sammy 

Broken Matt - Wants to delete Sammy and tries to murder him at every opportunity. 

They can play up to that in their match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> All i see is that for every positive post you write there's 10 negative posts


This is easily explained. The negative comments always get a response arguing it (not well though, simply just saying otherwise with no rhyme or reason) from you guys, leading to ten comments instead of the one positive.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's like saying being shot in the arm is better than the chest. Yeah, it's better but you're still bleeding and njured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Post a list and please list Professional Wrestlers who actually had their contrcts expire and didn't simply choose to re-sign. Those are not free agents.


Already have created massive lists of free agents. I even did one for black wrestlers in a thread earlier. The indies are flush with talent that haven't been involved with WWE.

To be fair I don't care if they sign ex-WWE stars. Just don't tell us they need to be treated better and bury them worse than WWE did like Spears was at DON.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Post a list and please list Professional Wrestlers who actually had their contrcts expire and didn't simply choose to re-sign. Those are not free agents.


Also if they chose to re-sign with WWE instead of becoming free agents and signing with AEW, that's a loss for AEW in my opinion.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I missed the show but I'm loving the fact that the thread consistently gets over 700 posts on the forum


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Also if they chose to re-sign with WWE instead of becoming free agents and signing with AEW, that's a loss for AEW in my opinion.


Were Fatu, Hammerstone losses for AEW as well? Sometimes talent are content with where they are for professional or personal reasons. That is certainly an advantage for their current contract.

WWE is far from the only organization with solid talent, most have at least had experience there at some point in 2020 though, that's just a fact. There has simply not been a large amount of solid FA's to hit the market without WWE experience over the past year. 

We could use the same argument for many. FTR (in a lot of opinions the best tag team in the company) literally just left to join AEW. They aren't going to sign everybody but let's not act as if AEW doesn't have mid card needs -- they certainly do, particularly in the size department.

I don't want every WWE releases talent (Drake, The Good Brothers, Eric Young etc)

But do I want good in ring workers like Lee, the FTR, Miro signed? Absolutely I do.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they don’t miss a minute mate
> 
> even a super fan mark like me went for a pee and a coffee during 1 or 2 of the matches
> 
> (I paused, but still  )


You should burn in hell for doing that to aew😉


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Also if they chose to re-sign with WWE instead of becoming free agents and signing with AEW, that's a loss for AEW in my opinion.


Were Fatu, Hammerstone losses for AEW as well? Sometimes talent are content with where they are for professional or personal reasons. That is certainly an advantage for their current contract. 

WWE is far from the only organization with solid talent. 

We could use the same argument for many. FTR (in a lot of opinions the best tag team in the company) literally just left to join AEW. They aren't going to sign everybody but let's not act as if AEW doesn't have mid card needs -- they certainly do, particularly


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Women's match was good - lots of fun spots. Ford - Shida is new match up for ff.
Liked beat down of oc but getting blood could've been saved for down the road. Santana sell of DDT was highlight.
Harper gets no love here but I enjoy how this angle is steadily unfolding in episodic way.
I don't want to see hardy anymore but I know he needs to be around before being fed to young stars.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

taker1986 said:


> I think he will put over Sammy.
> 
> I think this is an interesting little feud, also notice that.
> 
> ...



What I've noticed about sammy is he has this interesting talent that no matter who hes working with he manages to bring something entertaining out of it


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> What I've noticed about sammy is he has this interesting talent that no matter who hes working with he manages to bring something entertaining out of it


Sammy has potential to be better than Matt Hardy - just a natural sleazy heel


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I think he will put over Sammy.
> 
> I think this is an interesting little feud, also notice that.
> 
> ...


Matt Hardy vs Sammy G is perfect for both guys. Have SG beat Matt Hardy, then turn him babyface against Jericho eventually. Book SG over Jericho at some point down the line if he's over enough and Jericho is at a point where he can put him over the right way. This company is definitely going to make stars out of the young guys like SG, MJF, Jungle Boy, and Darby Allin.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Were Fatu, Hammerstone losses for AEW as well? Sometimes talent are content with where they are for professional or personal reasons. That is certainly an advantage for their current contract.
> 
> WWE is far from the only organization with solid talent.
> 
> We could use the same argument for many. FTR (in a lot of opinions the best tag team in the company) literally just left to join AEW. They aren't going to sign everybody but let's not act as if AEW doesn't have mid card needs -- they certainly do, particularly in the size department.


Absolutely they were. If you're unable to sign talent like that if they're available you're 100% missing out. CM Punk is a loss too, one that led to them losing that 700k fan base they started with, I'd say. Once they realised they were just teasing him and he wasn't coming then why bother watching? AEW should be able to offer whatever the talent wants if they're worth it. If they can't then it's an AEW flaw getting in the way of them signing worthwhile talent.

FTR is a good signing for them. They've also made some hidden gem signings like Wardlow. But they made the mistake of filling the mid-lower card with talent like Stunt and Janela. I'm sure that has hindered a few major signings too. If you want to be a top company, a company that is called All Elite, they need to sign top wrestlers, wrestlers who are elite. They can't put people like Stunt on TV and tell us this company is the best. Hopefully it can be rectified but I have no faith in Tony Kahn to release worthless talent that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DaSlacker said:


> He'll be the most awkward onscreen character ever. Unless he's got some hidden talent, he seems a very unlikely actor, in a larger than life wrestling environment anyway. Bischoff and McMahon were always suave hustlers, Heyman and Russo brashly loudmouths, Dixie a desperate housewife style fameseeker. Tony is like somebody you'd cast in a Revenge of the Nerds remake.


Yeah it would be pretty awkward lol, I wonder if they ever go through with it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Absolutely they were. If you're unable to sign talent like that if they're available you're 100% missing out. CM Punk is a loss too, one that led to them losing that 700k fan base they started with, I'd say. Once they realised they were just teasing him and he wasn't coming then why bother watching? AEW should be able to offer whatever the talent wants if they're worth it. If they can't then it's an AEW flaw getting in the way of them signing worthwhile talent.
> 
> FTR is a good signing for them. They've also made some hidden gem signings like Wardlow. But they made the mistake of filling the mid-lower card with talent like Stunt and Janela. I'm sure that has hindered a few major signings too. If you want to be a top company, a company that is called All Elite, they need to sign top wrestlers, wrestlers who are elite. They can't put people like Stunt on TV and tell us this company is the best. Hopefully it can be rectified but I have no faith in Tony Kahn to release worthless talent that shouldn't be there.


But they weren't available -- that's literally what I'm saying. They were under contract, are you familiar with "tampering" ? by any means?

Since when is a season premiere losing viewers from the first show a shock? And let's not ignore the fact that viewership all over the globe is down, significantly. RAW is drawing 1.6-1.7 million viewers without a crowd. CM Punk hasn't signed with anybody -- he's also been decimated and embarrassed in MMA and is getting quite old for a guy who hasn't competed in over half a decade in the Professional Wrestling World.

I don't disagree at all with your stance on Janela and especially Marko Stunt. Two awful performers who have no business being involved in the current product. You've already known this though as I've made my stance very clear regarding the current AEW mid card. 

But no -- I'm not in complete disagreement with you particularly when it comes to their mediocre mid card.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> But they weren't available -- that's literally what I'm saying. They were under contract, are you familiar with "tampering" ? by any means?
> 
> Since when is a season premiere losing viewers from the first show a shock? And let's not ignore the fact that viewership all over the globe is down, significantly. RAW is drawing 1.6-1.7 million viewers without a crowd. CM Punk hasn't signed with anybody -- he's also been decimated and embarrassed in MMA and is getting quite old for a guy who hasn't competed in over half a decade in the Professional Wrestling World.
> 
> ...


Guy just trolling don't worry


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pippen94 said:


> Sammy has potential to be better than Matt Hardy - just a natural sleazy heel


Agree


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pippen94 said:


> Guy just trolling don't worry


He's at least capable of a somewhat rational discussion unlike his "big brother" Woody who he defends at all costs when he's being handled. 

+ I don't work until tomorrow night so I'm more than willing to engage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When will people realize cm punk is a one story wonder. He had one cool storyline during a time when wwe sucked. Who wouldn't love a wrestler rebeling against the system. Other than that the history of the guy shows zero depth to his persona. Same shit over and over.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok show tonight, but watching this show, i would change a lot about AEW right now.

now, i think Cody is great and his tv title run is fine by me. an Orange Cassidy vs Jericho match i have no problem with.

but why are Dustin and QT getting tag title shots? Santana/Ortiz, Private Party(who i don't even like) Butcher/Blade all would be better contenders right now. no one cares about natural nightmares, it's a snooze fest and the Allie addition does absolutley nothing but make people scratch their heads.

im telling you guys, if AEW was in front of crowds right now, the Dark Order would be getting the nightmare collective treatment and shit would be dropped quick. i fear they gonna build up Uno and Grayson to beat Hangman and Omega. this stupid gimp mask gimmick shit, it's boring. Brodie is boring, Uno and Grayson are boring, BORING, STUPID.

they seriously need to get more taleneted Women in there, Shida is great, i like Statlander, Britt is hurt, Nyla a dude. i actually miss seeing Shanna and Riho and Bea on dynamite. get Tessa in there asap

are we seriously gonna have to see a Janela and Sonny Kiss tag team? wtf dude? like thats the wackest shit ever.

MJF is not being buried like some say, but he should be doing something to hype up Fyter fest and build him up for his Mox match at all out. Matt Hardy fued would have worked perfectly. no he's gonna fued with Billy Gunn and his kid for the next month? nah man

Lanch Archer, Luchasaurus, SCU, few others should not be taking a back seat to QT, Janela, Sonny Kiss. hell naw.

honestly they need to cut some dead weight.
the whole dark order
Janela
Kiss
Jimmy Havoc
Matt Hardy should be in a backstage role sooner then later
QT and Dustin backstage too. Dustin can wrestle occasionally

their roster is too big imo and i'd get rid of all these dudes/move them backstage


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> When will people realize cm punk is a one story wonder. He had one cool storyline during a time when wwe sucked. Who wouldn't love a wrestler rebeling against the system. Other than that the history of the guy shows zero depth to his persona. Same shit over and over.


Punk's feud in ROH with Raven was pretty damn good


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Enjoyed that show tonight. 

FTR vs Butcher Blade was a good match and first showing. I just wish BBB wasnt such blatant jobbers but oh well.
Am excited to see where the IC vs Best friends feud leads. If its Y2J vs Cassidy im all for it.
Sammy is great and can have a decent feud with matt hardy if its going there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright, lets take a look at this weeks show shall we?

- Jericho is a really bad commentator and this is an example of AEW just trying too hard to be funny. Jericho on the pandemic episodes was a good commentator and taking it relatively seriously but this week we have him yelling, doing the actual play by play, trying to be funny every sentence and generally being an annoyance.

- Opening tag bout was fine although probably a bit too long. Someone said the superplex/top rope elbow drop finish should've been the finish and I agree with that.

- After match shenanigans were okay although I think I was more interested in the potential of Kenny/Hangman Vs FTR Vs The Bucks as opposed to the segment itself being good.

- Natural Nightmares are next and I can't say I care. Only interesting thing is that QT Marshall after losing to some fans pre-pandemic and that footage being available on YouTube is now going to go back and forth with the World Tag Team Champions next week. No idea why they're pushing this guy or Dustin but okay, whatever.

Side Note: This shows how predictable AEW can be at times. It's very obvious that next week Allie is going to try and help them win but accidentally fuck up. She'll convince QT it was an honest mistake, Brandi and Dustin will argue that it was on purpose. Seen it a hundred times

- Women's tag match. Who cares? We've seen this match or something very closely pretty much every week. All because you have women doesn't mean they make TV.

- Darby Allin and Tony Hawk seems to be a clear attempt at getting a million hits on YouTube. Hawk offered nothing and the segment was boring. Darby has so much potential but it's wasted. Also, did I hear him say "I'm not cleared to wrestle but I don't give a shit"? If you don't care why should I care?

- They don't know what to do with Britt Baker and are leaning on comedy. It wasn't funny last week when she was pulling the weight on her wheelchair and it wasn't funny this week when you replayed it.

- Somewhere around here we had Jericho again attempting to get a laugh with the exact same quote from weeks ago. "Pineapple Pete?! I hate that guy!". It's like the lame kid at school who gets a little laugh with a joke and proceeds to repeat it every day to no reaction.

- Orange Cassidy beats Ortiz and then is beaten up by a bag of oranges from an angry Jericho. Again, who cares? Jericho in an attempt to get another meme going proclaims that Orange Cassidy has now been squeezed. Why Jericho would use a bag of oranges when he has a wooden baseball bat readily available I'll never know but I guess we had to fill the comedy quota for the week. Inner Circle douse Cassidy in orange juice to end this segment. Nobody cares and it's a dumb comedy bit.

- MJF promo was good but they're trying to portray him as a heel when all he says is the truth. He has been the number one contender for weeks so why isn't he getting a title match? He talks about a glass ceiling which is also true not to mention that he spoke on AEW offices having favourites and playing favourites which is also true. How can I hate this guy when his gripes are genuine and he's being honest?

Billy Gunn gets involved and MJF is so afraid of the middle aged man that he needs his bodyguard to save him. MJF deserves so much better and that's coming from a Billy Gunn fan.

- Colt Vs Sammy was average but kudos to AEW for having Sammy get a clean win. I do laugh at how Brodie Lee the best big man in wrestling has gone from potential AEW main eventer to now a story line with a comedy guy in Colt Cabana. I wonder if AEW knows that nobody cares about Brodie Lee, Dark Order or if Colt Cabana is going to join or not?

- Now Matt Hardy is out and is randomly changing characters mid promo. Absolutely awful comedy bullshit again from Matt

- Even more comedy now with Joey Janela looking back to his days of main eventing shows (Lol) and Sonny Kiss allegedly looking to help him as an odd couple tag team. Bad. Produced very well though.

- Colt Cabana goes into Brodie Lee's lockeroom. Nobody cares.

- I didn't like the Moxley promo but the argument with Taz and brawl backstage was great and is more of the serious shit we need from AEW. One man spinebustered another man onto a car. Very cool and a great way to build a main event title match.

- Cody had a back and forth match with Marq Quen next which was totally devoid of psychology. Made no sense that Marq Quen with an injured leg would be able to take Cody to a 10-15 minute match but yet somehow it happened.

Sidenote: So what we've established this week is that Moxley struggled with a job guy on the internet B-Show and that Cody struggled against a lower midcard guy on the main show who was injured. Do AEW realise just how ordinary it makes their guys look when they can't beat jabronis in quick fashion? Anyone seen a Jackie Chan or Bruce Lee kung fu movie? They absolutely were not fucking around with random extras for longer than 10-15 seconds.

- Show ends with an ageing Matt Hardy, a lower midcard comedy tag team and Cody Rhodes standing tall after running off the once feared and violent Inner Circle group. It's announced we're getting Cody Vs Hager at the TV special which sounds absolutely horrible to me.

---

In typical AEW fashion there were a few really cool segments, a few segments with potential and a few really bad segments. This week wasn't great and I'm going to go ahead and give this one a 4/10. Below average show with very little in the way of interesting content and just one good match.

Also, anyone who argued that Brodie and Archer aren't buried after losing their respective PPV matches I'd love to see them defend the way those guys have been used since the PPV. Nobody cares about any of these guys anymore it's done. Hundreds of thousands flushed down the toilet due to bad booking.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Better episode than last week. Again, another problem with AEW is that their wrestlers say things or post things on other sources such as social media or BTE, then expect the audience to know what they're referring to. It happens a lot with the elite. It happened with Mox this week too. He posted a disgusting picture of his bruised tailbone hence he can't sit on a toilet reference, but the average viewer isn't going to know that.

I know it's Excalibur's job to kind of update the audience on the stuff happening behind the scenes, but he's been slacking too.

The FTR free agency storyline wasn't even revealed until the Cornette podcast, and I think Jericho was the one who brought it up during the match. If he didn't say anything I doubt we would have heard anything from the current team.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Butcher and blade vs ftr was decent. Ftr looked great. Bnb were competent. But how many times did they have to ssy smash mouth? We get it, they are a throwback. I absolutely loved the shatter machine name change. I love the spike piledriver but the names weird unless I'm missing a reference somewhere.

Womens eh. The only exciting thing was ford being sexy.

6 man was fine and the right guy ate the pin. Ortiz is garbage. I loved the beatdown. @Chip Chipperson missed the symbolism clearly if he thought the beatdown was comical. But ill help him. The oranges were used to humilate him. I believe the kids call it insult to injury. Like spitting on someone etc. You're acting like they beat him with a balloon. A heavy bag of oranges hurts. Fruit can bruise you know. Spuds as well. Foods gnarly if used right.

Colt vs Sammy was good as expected. Do stuff was stupid as expected. Looking forward to Matt putting over Sammy in the future. Matts never been selfish in that department 

Tag title match next week I am going to be skimming through. Le sex gods vs best friends should be awesome I like both teams. Joey can fuck off. Nice easy win for mjf next week can't complain. 

Quinn vs Cody was good for what it was. I firmly believe marqs a future star......buuuuut what in the fuck was that home stretch. Look at the way Sammy Flys around with a busted foot and look how quinn did it. That was ridiculous. If your ankles fucked you shouldn't be diving over the top rope period. Off the top is fine as long as its done the way Sammy does.

Post match was fine. But can we stop pushing Hager seriously? His a geek.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Good: -Strong opening tag matches
-Jericho on commentary
-Brutal orange squeezing

Bad: -Too strong of an opening. They should have kept FTR vs BB for Q5 and Q6.
-The mid-card dragged
-The women relegated to one match
-Kenny Omega needs to dress like a champion instead of coming out in his pajama shorts like he just got interrupted taking a shit backstage.
-Excalibur should have only rejoined commentary after Jericho left
-It feels like Darby Allin is being fridged for the month so they can fail at building a rivalry between Mox and Cage (is it so difficult to book a tag match with Mox and Allin vs Cage and a mystery partner?)

How it could have been stronger: -Open with the TNT title match, Hager interrupts during the introductions, everything devolves into a brawl and the match is reset for the main event with all three men.
-First-hour match with Wardlow vs Luchasaurus vs Archer vs Brodie Lee (because just a bunch of big dudes all at once for something different).
-Second-hour match with a couple of cruisers (instead of a small guy working a big guy). They need main event cruisers, and they haven't invested in them. They need a guy like Austin Aries or Low Ki (or both) to carry a cruiserweight class. You can't have cruiserweight wrestling without matches that include exclusively cruisers, and you can't have those matches on television if one of the two men in the f'n match can't carry the quarter hour. They don't have anyone established to lead these sort of matches or a division.
-Second-hour match with more women. Where is Kelly? Where is Gibbs? Where is Bea?
-The card should be constructed more around demographics (when everyone is allowed to travel), energy and variety than around the idea of trying to give storylines to Colt Cabana and QT. WTF is going on here? Not everyone needs a story. These two shouldn't even be on television.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That was a fun show. 
I liked the opener, Cage Moxley brawl and IC acting like sore losers by handing OC his ass.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Alright, lets take a look at this weeks show shall we?
> 
> - Jericho is a really bad commentator and this is an example of AEW just trying too hard to be funny. Jericho on the pandemic episodes was a good commentator and taking it relatively seriously but this week we have him yelling, doing the actual play by play, trying to be funny every sentence and generally being an annoyance.
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums it up for me but I’ll add it bit more:

FTR tag match
Very good wrestling based match but no need for the brawl at the end. Just seemed like a way to shoehorn omega and hangman into the story but they should really be interacting with best friends who they have a match with at fyter fest (possibly). Bucks could have just come out and said we are best team and are going to show you why next week.

Jericho
Trying to hard to be funny. The OC oranges sketch would have been a lot funnier had he not been on commentary for an hour or so shouting and trying to make every sentence he says funny. Now Jericho and sammy have a match against best friends for the title shot and the actual tag team of the inner circle, PnP, have nothing, great booking. 

Sammy/Colt
Glad Sammy got the win but was never in doubt with this colt cabana story line. Brodie Lee as far as I’m concerned is buried, goes from AEW championship match to following Colt ‘boom boom’ cabana around begging for his services. At this moment in time he is in no better position than he was in WWE, he is just wearing a suit instead. Turned off as soon as I saw Matt Hardy and his broken shit.

Lance Archer
Losing his mind last week, sat in the crowd calm this week. Why is he not just destroying people all over the show. Again, he’s been buried as far as I’m concerned.

Natural nigtmares
For those who didn’t think they are getting some kind of push here is your proof. QT should not be on the main show and definietly not in any title match. 

MJF
Great promo, it really saved the show for me, regardless of it being with Billy Gunn. Not sure why it isn’t a tag match next week against Gunn club but never mind. The fact that MJF again doesn’t have a main event feud for a PPV is a joke. 

Cody 
Main events again, not sure why, I would say FTRs debut was more important that a title match against mark quen. Mark quen falls off top rope because of his leg but can then do standing flips etc, doesn’t make sense. Cody using the ankle lock when he already has the figure four, he seems to just use what ever moves he wants these days. Then Hager, who is feuding with best friends comes out of knowhere and asks for fight at fyter fest, if Hager loses this as far as I’m concerned his aura is gone. Then we get 3rd brawl of evening and sammy eats another twist of fate and inner circle cower to the back. All why Archer sits in crowd. This would have been better if jericho didn’t go on commentary and replaced Hager in the 6 man match, then Hager could have called out Cody for using ankle lock. It’s that simple.

Mox/Cage 
Mox has lost his edge for me personally since start of AEW but the segment was good and reminded me of the attitude era. I just don’t understand why your AEW champion is reduced to b show matches and 5 minute cameos.

Darby
Great to see tony hawk but a pointless video. Darby is a wrestler, not a skater. 

I’m not an AEW hater but when colt cabana, natural nightmares, Janela, Matt hardy are getting the same amount or more story/wrestling/screen time than Hangman, Omega, Brodie, archer, MjF, Luchasaurus, jungle boy, Moxley, Cage, I have to question the booking ability.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> This pretty much sums it up for me but I’ll add it bit more:
> 
> FTR tag match
> Very good wrestling based match but no need for the brawl at the end. Just seemed like a way to shoehorn omega and hangman into the story but they should really be interacting with best friends who they have a match with at fyter fest (possibly). Bucks could have just come out and said we are best team and are going to show you why next week.
> ...


This is my beef with most of the shows. You’ve got nothing really concrete or important for MJF, Jungle Boy, Omega, Luchasaurus, and Hangman to do, other than matches and short, quick promos?

But Cody has his stories, fucking QT has stories, Jericho has his stories, etc. Look at the entire chess board and tell me what the most likely reason is for all of this.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Wait are you calling the opening match a classic?


A little hyperbole, but that was the best tag match AEW has had. It was good old fashioned wrestling.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lovin Dynamite...shida is becoming my fave...


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> This is my beef with most of the shows. You’ve got nothing really concrete or important for MJF, Jungle Boy, Omega, Luchasaurus, and Hangman to do, other than matches and short, quick promos?
> 
> But Cody has his stories, fucking QT has stories, Jericho has his stories, etc. Look at the entire chess board and tell me what the most likely reason is for all of this.


When you have an avaialable roster consisting of Mox, Cage, MJF, Wardlow, Omega, Hangman, Bucks, Cody, FTR, Archer, Brodie, jungle boy, Luchasaurus, Darby, inner circle, uno&grayson, best friends, B&B, I expect at least 75% of the show to be good. There is no way they should be putting on filler shows with that roster with a PPV coming up.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well for me way more than 75% of the show was good…..


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

First time i've seen FTR wrestle, was so refreshing seeing people who look like they're actually fighting. Looking forward to them vs the bucks. Bucks did a good promo I thought, and there's no way they should be faces, they talk like the heeliest fuckshit heels. 
Omega just looks like a civilian most times I see him in the show, he's terrible at presenting himself.

Womens match did nothing for me.

Moxley cut a good promo for once, the segment was good.

I liked the formatting of this show more, had more backstage interactions. 

Joey Janella and Kiss, the sooner they're both released the better.

Jericho was good on commentary I thought, maybe a bit too excited in some parts but nothing to complain about. Orange Cassidy is just wtf, he doesn't look threatening, he's not that fast, anyone who misses an attack on him is instantly burried in my eyes. not once have I seen it done realistically, it looks like they're just all retarded. Cassidy should be an easter egg character not taking up the part of the show in a storyline with Jericho who I'd prefer retired and replaced exdryliber.

Cody is unbearable with his self make a wish foundation run.

It was enjoyable to watch though, I was under the influence of mary jane for the first time watching the show so that may have influenced me but it was better than usual imo.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hangman Page runs out looking like a star and Omega comes out looking like a Jabroni. Someone get the man a wardrobe... and lock him in it.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

FTR/BB was great. Good showcase for what FTR is all about. AEW's tag team division is interesting again.

The rest was trash. OC's getting a W over IC is stupid, Sonny Kiss getting TV time is stupid, QT's absurd push is stupid, MJF's booking is stupid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EmbassyForever said:


> FTR/BB was great. Good showcase for what FTR is all about. AEW's tag team division is interesting again.
> 
> The rest was trash. OC's getting a W over IC is stupid, Sonny Kiss getting TV time is stupid, *QT's absurd push *is stupid, MJF's booking is stupid.


He's not pushed…..

Also it's not because you Don't like Sonny Kiss that he can't havea vignette….


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

So so show I thought. FTR match was IMO the best thing on the show, and if they weren't competing with NXT for ratings, this would probably have been on much later, but of course, they want to make the channel switchers start with AEW, so it is what it is. Nice segmentation with the YB to follow up, but then the others getting invovled felt a bit of a mess. I do like what they're doing with the whole Cage and Mox feud, and an important win for Sammy. I'll always like Jericho on commentary, but it wasn't great aside from that.

The women's stuff is just constantly recyled. It really is just a variation of those 4 or 5 women, whether it be multiple tag matches, or fatal four ways, nothing feels fresh. While obviously there are things out of their control, a month or so of treading water would have been accepaible, but this has been going on for so long, and it makes it worse when you even see what the likes of Impact are doing with their women's division. I have actually really liked Britt Baker's work these past few months, but even her segment here felt pointless and just for the sake of it. Quite surprised Penelope get the pin, so a bit of momentum for her I guess.

Cody's match was what it was, and there's a mystery opponent next week, and presumably the week after, but they will be pointless because it's already Cody-Hager in 3 or 4 weeks at FF, so those 'defenses' will be redundant, unless they very unlikely swerve us and he drops it next week, only to win it back the following week, but I can't see that happening. I guess in reality, that PP dude was making up the numbers here, so there'll likely be a couple more doing the same in the coming weeks.

I thought last weeks show was a lot better to be honest.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I am not happy with AEW not having anything substantial for the actual future stars of the show. I am okay with Omega just standing there because he's just quite simply uninteresting and bland atm but Hangman should be getting more TV time and an actual storyline.

Darby Allen video was cool and all but I want him in there in some storyline. Clearly he wont be a part of Mox vs Cage.

Another last minute throwaway MJF feud with a predictable finish. What the fuck are they thinking? MJF vs Jungle boy worked because they have chemistry... I dont understand him fighting a 50 year old Billy Gunn and his doofus sons. 

I thought QT/Bunny was strictly Dark stuff, why are they even getting a tag title shot?

Only good parts were FTR debut and interaction with Youngbucks. Jericho/OC stuff was okay. Sammy/Matt.... idk how I feel about it yet.

So much filler crap in this week's episode. I am not impressed with Fyter Fest at all. No wonder its a free TV thing and not a PPV. I guess it will stay this way until FyterFest is done so they can start building with some exciting feuds for the actual PPV.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> *He's not pushed…..*
> 
> Also it's not because you Don't like Sonny Kiss that he can't havea vignette….


1. Sure, bud.

2. And, well, that's my opinion. I think Sonny is awful and shouldn't be nowhere near Dynamite. Don't think he's even good enough to be on Dark.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> He's not pushed…..
> 
> Also it's not because you Don't like Sonny Kiss that he can't havea vignette….


In your mind, what do you think a push is?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> 1. Sure, bud.
> 
> 2. And, well, that's my opinion. I think Sonny is awful and shouldn't be nowhere near Dynamite. Don't think he's even good enough to be on Dark.


qt is not getting pushed. the bunny is. she is using him for her benefit.

qt looks like a jobber going in, he'll look like a jobber going out. that's not a push.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> When you have an avaialable roster consisting of Mox, Cage, MJF, Wardlow, Omega, Hangman, Bucks, Cody, FTR, Archer, Brodie, jungle boy, Luchasaurus, Darby, inner circle, uno&grayson, best friends, B&B, I expect at least 75% of the show to be good. There is no way they should be putting on filler shows with that roster with a PPV coming up.


Filler shows are largely due to covid. At least thats how i perceive it. Structuring a show to no audienxe is just weird probably easy for them to get stagnant.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> qt is not getting pushed. the bunny is. she is using him for her benefit.
> 
> qt looks like a jobber going in, he'll look like a jobber going out. that's not a push.


this jobber is getting a tag team championship match next week.... and more TV time than Archer, Darby and Scorpio Sky.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> this jobber is getting a tag team championship match next week.... and more TV time than Archer, Darby and Scorpio Sky.


yeah i can't disagree about the tag match being questionable, but he is in a tag team with dustin rhodes and they are going for a storyline here for the bunny.

I've always called him mr ordinary. the bunny will treat him the same.

and btw i am a massive fan of archer and darby. archer not being prominent anymore should be illegal


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EmbassyForever said:


> 1. Sure, bud.
> 
> 2. And, well, that's my opinion. I think Sonny is awful and shouldn't be nowhere near Dynamite. Don't think he's even good enough to be on Dark.


Yes that's your opinion….

I mean i don't like MJF at all and yet i don't act like the majority think like me….


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> When you have an avaialable roster consisting of Mox, Cage, MJF, Wardlow, Omega, Hangman, Bucks, Cody, FTR, Archer, Brodie, jungle boy, Luchasaurus, Darby, inner circle, uno&grayson, best friends, B&B, I expect at least 75% of the show to be good. There is no way they should be putting on filler shows with that roster with a PPV coming up.


75%+ was good last night

they also spread the talent over 2 or 3 tapings

guys can’t wrestle twice or 3 times a night

and we know they are wrestle heavy, not promo heavy - for those that want a kenny promo night 1 and a kenny match night 2 and a kenny promo night 3

at some point, it should really be noted that they are getting amazing buyrates with their method


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 75%+ was good last night
> 
> they also spread the talent over 2 or 3 tapings
> 
> ...


I appreciate that they need to spread it over 2 or 3 tapings but there are 28 or so competent wrestlers mentioned in my list above without counting the women and jobbers so surely they should be able to mix and match 4 weeks worth of content without having to resort to using colt cabana/natural nightmares in major stories. 

If Cody can wrestle every week, so can the other stars listed above.

I want AEW to succeed, but I want the best stars on the show week in/week out in prominent story lines.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I appreciate that they need to spread it over 2 or 3 tapings but there are 28 or so competent wrestlers mentioned in my list above without counting the women and jobbers so surely they should be able to mix and match 4 weeks worth of content without having to resort to using colt cabana/natural nightmares in major stories.
> 
> If Cody can wrestle every week, so can the other stars listed above.
> 
> I want AEW to succeed, but I want the best stars on the show week in/week out in prominent story lines.


i mean, that isn’t unfair


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What I got the most out of that episode was it looks like they're starting to work on storytelling with more people and character development. I would rather see subtle small amounts then something massive from everybody each week.. It kind of look like for a while they're there weren't really focussing on that aspect of the roster.

Good to see kiss will get something going on the main show.

I can understand people's frustration with hangman not getting a big push but he actually is getting a good push but it's very subtle story time and is very obvious. The bigger picture for him is being ironed out right now.

Darby im a bit confused with all his videos un related to wrestling lol but i assume this is focused on charcter development of who he is


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> He's not pushed…..
> 
> Also it's not because you Don't like Sonny Kiss that he can't havea vignette….


The problem is nobody likes Sonny Kiss. We've all gotten to know one another quite well since the launch of AEW how many times have you seen ANYONE on this board asking for more Sonny Kiss?

As a matter of fact more people have asked to see him fired than on Dynamite.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> guys can’t wrestle twice or 3 times a night


Yes they absolutely can. It's called live show structuring and I highly doubt AEW staff know how to do it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes they absolutely can. It's called live show structuring and I highly doubt AEW staff know how to do it.


damn their lack of leadership, quick! Call Easy-E 

ok, *IMO* - they shouldn’t be wrestling 3 times a night / i’m sure they can though


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> What I got the most out of that episode was it looks like they're starting to work on storytelling with more people and character development. I would rather see subtle small amounts then something massive from everybody each week.. It kind of look like for a while they're there weren't really focussing on that aspect of the roster.
> 
> Good to see kiss will get something going on the main show.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Tony Hawk will end up in AEW to promote THPS re-release. OR darby will be a character on the video game.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I wonder if Tony Hawk will end up in AEW to promote THPS re-release. OR darby will be a character on the video game.


if Darby is a character it’ll be great

i was getting this remaster anyway / but that’ll really sell it

OC being in there too would we awesome


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Darby is a character it’ll be great
> 
> i was getting this remaster anyway / but that’ll really sell it
> 
> OC being in there too would we awesome


yeah it's a definite purchase for me. i might consider waiting for PS5 before buying it.

It makes sense, if you consider that the elite are massive gamers. maybe an AEW expansion pack? would be something legendary.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I wonder if Tony Hawk will end up in AEW to promote THPS re-release. OR darby will be a character on the video game.


I expect Tony was just a cameo. Maybe he will do Talk is Jericho


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> I wonder if Tony Hawk will end up in AEW to promote THPS re-release. OR darby will be a character on the video game.



Either way its cross promotion and it would benefit aew.I dont know why they would care to have Darby Allan in the game.I mean its cool but i dont think most people buying it would know who he is


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> Either way its cross promotion and it would benefit aew.I dont know why they would care to have Darby Allan in the game.I mean its cool but i dont think most people buying it would know who he is


the whole point of cross promo is to create awareness. if people already know who he is, there's no point of being in the game.

if you scan twitter, a lot of his fans want him in the game. If it benefits Activisition, where AEW/Darby fans buy the game, they're not going to say no.
If it benefits AEW, where they might get a few more eyes on the product, they're not going to say no. Branding him as "AEW Superstar Enigmatic Darby Allin", people might go and check out who he is. Any forms of customisation with "AEW" branding, boi.

Capitalism makes the world go round.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> the whole point of cross promo is to create awareness. if people already know who he is, there's no point of being in the game.
> 
> if you scan twitter, a lot of his fans want him in the game. If it benefits Activisition, where AEW/Darby fans buy the game, they're not going to say no.
> If it benefits AEW, where they might get a few more eyes on the product, they're not going to say no. Branding him as "AEW Superstar Enigmatic Darby Allin", people might go and check out who he is. Any forms of customisation with "AEW" branding, boi.
> ...


Ya thats why i said cross promotion is good!. He would be fitting for the game


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> He's not pushed…..
> 
> Also it's not because you Don't like Sonny Kiss that he can't havea vignette….


QT Marshall got placed into a tag team with Dustin, receiving a tag title shot, and is in a storyline. He was hired to be a jobber for squash matches.

What the fuck is your definition of a push!?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Can I just say that I loved seeing Tony Hawk on The show?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> Ya thats why i said cross promotion is good!. He would be fitting for the game


you said you don't know why they would care to have darby allin in the game

i just answered it for you 👍


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The problem is nobody likes Sonny Kiss. We've all gotten to know one another quite well since the launch of AEW how many times have you seen ANYONE on this board asking for more Sonny Kiss?
> 
> As a matter of fact more people have asked to see him fired than on Dynamite.
> 
> ...


i actually really like Sonny Kiss and have Been a supporter on here. He has a WAAAAYS to go in the ring, but he has a fun personality that stands out against the rest which is what makes wrestling fun! It’s super cool to see a non binary black wrestler on tv. I also remember Sonny getting great reactions when there were crowds too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *The problem is nobody likes Sonny Kiss.* We've all gotten to know one another quite well since the launch of AEW how many times have you seen ANYONE on this board asking for more Sonny Kiss?


now.... hold onto your hat Chippy

i know this is gonna shock the pants off you

but I like Sonny Kiss

his matches on DARK has shown quite a bit and he’s gotten pretty aggressive with his strikes - which is a nice juxtaposition for me vs his look and presentation - the ‘Concrete rose’ is apt.

and he’s been getting better


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> you said you don't know why they would care to have darby allin in the game
> 
> i just answered it for you 👍



True but after that at the bottom i said cross promtoion is good. So answered myself in my own idiotic post😂😂 


but ya aew seems to be making good mixes with but outside products. Having hbo ecen for 1 week as a sponsor is huge


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> now.... hold onto your hat Chippy
> 
> i know this is gonna shock the pants off you
> 
> ...



Its a shame i have no interest i watching dark but i should so i can see more sonny kiss


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Its a shame i have no interest i watching dark but i should so i can see more sonny kiss


Check out their channel on a friday

the break up the DARK matches into stand-alone clips and re-upload them

that way you can easily watch only what you want

IMO, the last couple of Sonny matches were pretty good - nothing earth shattering, but just solid / he’s finding his style

you can also see what they’re forming for Sonny / Janela

they’re getting a feel for the team / what i like is Sonny does the split in front of Janela like penelope does


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Once dark is fully on cable shouldn't they change the name? Dark makes sense since its i na sense dark matches we didnt see on Dynamite and its on YouTube. They need to change the formula a bit if it comes to tv. But also second shows taped from same venue and setup of another show is never great. It wont ever stand out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Once dark is fully on cable shouldn't they change the name? Dark makes sense since its i na sense dark matches we didnt see on Dynamite and its on YouTube. They need to change the formula a bit if it comes to tv. But also second shows taped from same venue and setup of another show is never great. It wont ever stand out


they might lean into DARK as in - ‘more adult’ ‘ darker’

i don’t know 🤷‍♂️


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they might lean into DARK as in - ‘more adult’ ‘ darker’
> 
> i don’t know 🤷‍♂️


Good point but on tnt? Un likely but that would be agood concept. But i mean when your shows called Dynamite it should also be edgy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Good point but on tnt? Un likely but that would be agood concept. But i mean when your shows called Dynamite it should also be edgy


there was some rumours it will be on HBO Max

but those have died down


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

tell me if Sonny’s offence and striking Is not on point in this match - just that first exchange shows the kid has it

sidenote: Pierce is gonna make a great douchey heel one day


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t mind Sonny Kiss on Dark. Only suggestions I would be the spots where it makes the opponent look stupid for not attacking him when he’s doing his split or other things. If I’m trying to win the match, I’m kicking him square in the face the minute he put himself in a defenseless position.

Though, Shawn Spears in his match against Kiss played to it better than anyone yet.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sonny Kiss was a big highlight in Lucha Underground, so I'm happy he's finally getting something.

Not sure if a team with Janela is the answer because it already feels like they have enough teams, but we'll see if he can make it work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I don’t mind Sonny Kiss on Dark. Only suggestions I would be the spots where it makes the opponent look stupid for not attacking him when he’s doing his split or other things. If I’m trying to win the match, I’m kicking him square in the face the minute he put himself in a defenseless position.
> 
> Though, Shawn Spears in his match against Kiss played to it better than anyone yet.


did you watch that match i posted?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> eh, i'll most likely buy it day 1 because i love squeaky new things lol. it also depends if anything catches my eye tonight and if it's a day 1 drop.
> 
> my ps4 is day one - no issues
> my ps3 was day one - got the red light after after we renovated the house and i stupidly left it out to gather the dust. insides were caked up.
> ...


lol - release show was underwhelming - nothing there was a ‘force me to buy day 1’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271194045453176833


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> tell me if Sonny’s offence and striking Is not on point in this match - just that first exchange shows the kid has it
> 
> sidenote: Pierce is gonna make a great douchey heel one day


Sonny Kiss is actually not bad, wow

I guess I just kinda wrote him/her off because I didn't like the gimmick, maybe the Janela tag formation can become a decent undercard thing.

Don't really want the two anywhere near the upper mid-card scene where top TNT Title contenders are though, lower mid-card is fine, but that's just me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sonny Kiss is actually not bad, wow
> 
> I guess I just kinda wrote him/her off because I didn't like the gimmick, maybe the Janela tag formation can become a decent undercard thing
> 
> Don't really want the two in the mid-card though, but that's just me


you see, you see 

the concrete rose, those punches and kicks are legit

the effeminate presentation with the hard-hitting is a great combo for me - like ‘yahs i‘m gorgeous, but i’ll fuck you up’


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you see, you see
> 
> the concrete rose, those punches and kicks are legit
> 
> the effeminate presentation with the hard-hitting is a great combo for me - like ‘yahs i‘m gorgeous, but i’ll fuck you up’


Yeah the hard-hitting helps, it could work with Janela not gonna lie


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah the hard-hitting helps, it could work with Janela not gonna lie


if they have some sort of a synthwave, 80s thing going I’m onboard - i’m a sucker for that style - undercard, sure - but it can make the show every 2 weeks or so

i would much prefer that over the Natural Nightmares program - well.... unless B&B brutalises them next week and the setup pays off. As i am all about B&B


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if they have some sort of a synthwave, 80s thing going I’m onboard - i’m a sucker for that style - undercard, sure - but it can make the show every 2 weeks or so
> 
> i would much prefer that over the Natural Nightmares program - well.... unless B&B brutalises them next week and the setup pays off. As i am all about B&B


Yeah the synthwave 80's thing would be pretty cool, its a great style especially when it's used in movies depicting the 80's 

Yeah I think that's what's coming, Allie and Butcher/Blade are all still wearing dark leather, the Bunny is gonna turn on QT and then we get a Natural Nightmares and Brandi vs Bunny, Butcher, Blade in a mixed tag match possibly at Fyter Fest or a future episode of Dynamite, nice little undercard storyline to build the lower tag teams and give them something to do


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah the synthwave 80's thing would be pretty cool, its a great style especially when it's used in movies depicting the 80's
> 
> Yeah I think that's what's coming, Allie and Butcher/Blade are all still wearing dark leather, the Bunny is gonna turn on QT and then we get a Natural Nightmares and Brandi vs Bunny, Butcher, Blade in a mixed tag match possibly at Fyter Fest or a future episode of Dynamite, nice little undercard storyline to build the lower tag teams and give them something to do


yup, i don’t mind it so much

and i kinda dig ‘mid-life crisis QT’ - its a fun little story


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Can I just say Justin Roberts is phenomenal. Really missed his announcing. We all knew the outcome of that title match but he still made me excited for it and really helps to get guys over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I’m not playing anything right now. I finished death stranding in April, subbed to PS Now, played tomb raider for like 10 minutes and got bored lol.
> 
> I think I’m gonna end up only playing blockbusters. And yeah the Sony show was underwhelming. I think I’ll only buy it once Cyberpunk comes out


i’ll buy it eventually for Cyberpunk and Last of us 2

but, i have no issue waiting a bit based on that show


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I dunno how you guys can complain about some negative comments when you're super happy to take the entire thread off topic. Oh the hypocrisy..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The suggestion that Darby Allin should be in Tony Hawk Pro Skater is absolutely hilarious.

Maybe if this was 1998 and the game producers had the chance to get The Rock or Austin into the game but some AEW midcard guy is thought to genuinely have a shot? Nah...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The suggestion that Darby Allin should be in Tony Hawk Pro Skater is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Maybe if this was 1998 and the game producers had the chance to get The Rock or Austin into the game but some AEW midcard guy is thought to genuinely have a shot? Nah...


saved screenshot for when it happens

people have been tweeting TH like crazy about it

we’ll see


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the shit out of AEW but I would actually be kind of pissed if the roster in the THPS1&2 remakes was different in any way from the original games.

Like I might accept it if they swapped out Spider-Man for Iron Man or something but it should mostly be faithful


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I love the shit out of AEW but I would actually be kind of pissed if the roster in the THPS1&2 remakes was different in any way from the original games.
> 
> Like I might accept it if they swapped out Spider-Man for Iron Man or something but it should mostly be faithful


i was thinking extra characters as DLC

no way are they changing the original game, and they shouldn’t

But Darby DLC? I’m all for that


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I love the shit out of AEW but I would actually be kind of pissed if the roster in the THPS1&2 remakes was different in any way from the original games.
> 
> Like I might accept it if they swapped out Spider-Man for Iron Man or something but it should mostly be faithful


They’re not removing anything except for some tracks that they didn’t get any licensing for.

Like licc said, AEW dlc. Or a bonus character. I’d love some AEW apparel tbh. It probably won't happen since the game is coming out very soon, but a day 1 patch could allow it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nobody knows what AEW is. Howard Stern had it described to him this week as a "backyard wrestling league" when he asked what Goldust is up to now. A couple thousand Darby Allin fans tweeting for him to get into the game doesn't get him in the game.

They'd put people in the game who will sell units.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody knows what AEW is. Howard Stern had it described to him this week as a "backyard wrestling league" when he asked what Goldust is up to now. A couple thousand Darby Allin fans tweeting for him to get into the game doesn't get him in the game.
> 
> They'd put people in the game who will sell units.


no shit

we‘re fantasy creating DLC just as you are fantasy changing the management structure

both is useless, both brings us personal joy


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Don't know if this has been posted yet but Meltzer rated FTR v Butcher & Blade and Cody v Quen (not sure what's so special about this match) 4 stars.

In fact I thought Cody/Quen was a bad match and they didn't click at all. Meltzer has just gone and rated it higher than Edge/Foley at WM or Taker/Batista series in 2007. He's lost it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lmfao


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Quen injuring his leg then deciding to do every move under the sun using his injured leg, Dave must be losing it with this ‘Greatest Match Ever’ stique. 

FTR/B&B was good, but come on now. Is Dave worried Kahn might decide to dock his pay check?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Zapato said:


> Quen injuring his leg then deciding to do every move under the sun using his injured leg, Dave must be losing it with this ‘Greatest Match Ever’ stique.
> 
> FTR/B&B was good, but come on now. Is Dave worried Kahn might decide to dock his pay check?


I mean to be fair to Quen, flying was his only chance to win and I thought his selling was good


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I mean to be fair to Quen, flying was his only chance to win and I thought his selling was good


It was but still come across as pretty stupid to me, but then that was probably what they were going for with him being the younger guy and pushing through regardless of the leg. Especially with the deal made of him injuring it last week then them making a point of him saying it was okay.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kazarn said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet but Meltzer rated FTR v Butcher & Blade and Cody v Quen (not sure what's so special about this match) 4 stars.
> 
> In fact I thought Cody/Quen was a bad match and they didn't click at all. Meltzer has just gone and rated it higher than Edge/Foley at WM or Taker/Batista series in 2007. He's lost it.


Yeah, Dave thinks Kenny Omega is the greatest wrestler of all time though if you go off his star ratings. I swear the guy adds a star or two just because he likes you.



Geeee said:


> I mean to be fair to Quen, flying was his only chance to win and I thought his selling was good


Okay lets look at this from a wrestling psychology perspective.

You and I get into a fist fight and you hit me so hard at some point in the fight that you break your hand on my face. We continue fighting because we are beasts and hate one another (Not really but bear with me here)

Do you continue to try and beat me with your broken hand because it's been proven effective or do you say "Well shit, my hand is broken so maybe I should try and kick this guy instead"? It's the same deal in wrestling. Quen has an injury that he brings into the match, Cody exploits that injury and instead of trying to be less mobile and perhaps use his upper body to try and win the fight he's instead launching himself through the air defying all pain and physical limitations which makes wrestling look stupid and fake therefore it's bad psychology therefore it's a bad match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, Dave thinks Kenny Omega is the greatest wrestler of all time though if you go off his star ratings. I swear the guy adds a star or two just because he likes you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Cody and Quen had a match in which Quen couldn't fly and instead had portions where he was overpowering or outwrestling Cody, I guarantee it would look much faker.

Flying is literally the only offense Quen has ever shown in a wrestling match. It is his only tool. At least he showed that every move was hurting him and it inevitably caused him to lose the match.

I suppose a better option would be to not give a high flyer a kayfabe knee injury and then put him in a match with someone stronger and more skilled than him. I think this match was kind of an audible and their original plan was to put Rey Fenix in the spot.

If we were in a fight and I was a professional boxer and you were a professional mixed martial artist and I broke my hand, continuing to punch you would be my only path to victory. (that doesn't involve grabbing weapons or calling on my homeys or whatever)

That being said, I definitely wouldn't go 4*. Does Meltzer grade on a curve for weekly shows? I didn't even know he rated matches on weeklies.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I absolutely believe the Omega/Hangman vs Bucks tag title match was the best tag match I’ve ever seen. I said it when I watched it, and I stand by it. Those guys put on a helluva performance.

I quit watching for 2 decades, so sure, there may be better ones in that time span, but that shit was on point. I must have watched it at least 6 times now, and I get lost in it being a scripted fight and buy into Page/Bucks wanting to kill each other, Kenny acting like the pissed off dad ready to bust some asses to teach lessons, etc.

Just a phenomenal match.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Surely the best tag ever was hogan and beefcake v macho and Zeus


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Flying is literally the only offense Quen has ever shown in a wrestling match. It is his only tool. At least he showed that every move was hurting him and it inevitably caused him to lose the match.


So backstage Cody or whoever agents the matches there should've planned for Cody to work another body part (Such as the neck) which would allow Marq Quen to still be injured and get that sympathy without exposing the business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This whole ‘if the body part is hurt they can’t do shit on it‘ stance is ridiculous if you’ve watched any real sport.

i’ve seen a guy play 30min more rugby with a broken knee. ive seen lads tear muscles, break bones and continue

’does he look hurt’ / ‘does he sell it in between spots’ / ‘does it play in the finish’ - is about the only things to worry about in an injured body spot

adrenaline, grit and never-can-die attitude makes up for the rest

if you want to to be realistic - as that is what happens in real sport. geeez - rugby is on again is weekend Chip / watch it to remind yourself


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This whole ‘if the body part is hurt they can’t do shit on it‘ stance is ridiculous if you’ve watched any real sport.
> 
> i’ve seen a guy play 30min more rugby with a broken knee. ive seen lads tear muscles, break bones and continue
> 
> ...


Rugby is different in this circumstance though. They often go off the field, see the doctor, get a pain killing injection and they're good to go. The true pain hits them after the game when the drugs wear off. 

Broken knee is intense though. Not even sure how effective someone would be in rugby with a broken knee. There is a story of a big pommy bastard named Sam Burgess (Who I hate because he plays for the wretched South Sydney Rabbitohs) who broke his eye socket and cheek bone in the opening of a grand final and continued to play on but heavily protected his face throughout. They went onto win the game and I think he played all of it despite the injury.

However, if you break your foot or your leg you're pretty much done. Quen should've been easily torn apart by the more accomplished and experienced Cody especially on a bad wheel.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Rugby is different in this circumstance though. They often go off the field, see the doctor, get a pain killing injection and they're good to go. The true pain hits them after the game when the drugs wear off.
> 
> Broken knee is intense though. Not even sure how effective someone would be in rugby with a broken knee. There is a story of a big pommy bastard named Sam Burgess (Who I hate because he plays for the wretched South Sydney Rabbitohs) who broke his eye socket and cheek bone in the opening of a grand final and continued to play on but heavily protected his face throughout. They went onto win the game and I think he played all of it despite the injury.
> 
> However, if you break your foot or your leg you're pretty much done. Quen should've been easily torn apart by the more accomplished and experienced Cody especially on a bad wheel.


just an example with the rugger - tons of fight examples in boxing and mma of people pushing through an injury and still performing

the last UFC comes to mind in the women’s fight - that lady got pummled, head like a pumpkin - pushed through and had a 25min fight

it is within the realms of reality that Marq would push through his pain and do the moves he knows in a title fight

during all this, he kept signifying that he’s hurting though and Cody also took advantage at the end. At no point did he ‘forget he was injured’ - like doing a little dance in the middle or whatever. Even when he went to the top rope he winced and was measured

it was ‘realistic’


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


>


bleh... not gonna listen, but didn‘t he promise to never watch again after stadium stampede?

or is this a heresay pod?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bleh... not gonna listen, but didn‘t he promise to never watch again after stadium stampede?
> 
> or is this a heresay pod?


Not sure what device you're on but clear as day to me the title of the video says "Jim Cornette HEARS about what he missed". He didn't watch the show but his co-host Brian Last watched this week and updated him on what was going on.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bleh... not gonna listen, but didn‘t he promise to never watch again after stadium stampede?
> 
> or is this a heresay pod?


He did but he admitted he still watches for FTR and MJF.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure what device you're on but clear as day to me the title of the video says "Jim Cornette HEARS about what he missed". He didn't watch the show but his co-host Brian Last watched this week and updated him on what was going on.


apple ipad - can’t see the title fully

wouldn’t have asked otherwise 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bleh... not gonna listen, but didn‘t he promise to never watch again after stadium stampede?
> 
> or is this a heresay pod?


Dude he is one of AEWs biggest fans, he simply makes money by bashing them to his insecure and frightened WWE fanbase.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Dude he is one of AEWs biggest fans, he simply makes money by bashing them to his insecure and frightened WWE fanbase.


nah, he’s a fucktard

or as you say he’s playing one for the $$$ - either way, i’m not having it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

C O M E D Y


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271833146842132483


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Did Meng do that weekly? No. He did not. Bringing light-hearted comedy every now and then is not discouraged. I’m sure others will disagree with me, but comedy isn’t wrong, some form of comedy being shoved into nearly every segment is my issue.

And that only really began once the pandemic hit where it seems the entire culture and feel of the show has changed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C O M E D Y
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271833146842132483


Okay, so as we've discussed before there is a huge difference between someone dancing for 5 seconds in a match and things like Marko beating up big guys, Cassidy wrestling with hands in his pockets and other AEW comedy efforts.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Can I just say Justin Roberts is phenomenal. Really missed his announcing. We all knew the outcome of that title match but he still made me excited for it and really helps to get guys over.


I hafta agree there. He helps create a "big fight feel" as they say


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so as we've discussed before there is a huge difference between someone dancing for 5 seconds in a match and things like Marko beating up big guys, Cassidy wrestling with hands in his pockets and other AEW comedy efforts.


i posted it as I was smiling thinking about some of the purists on here explaining comedy to Meng

would be interesting if you could give him your theories Chip

or explain to Bully Ray about Marko Stunt


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

44 pages. Wow. Even something as small as the WF majority could be a sign of big things to come for AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bradboyd said:


> 44 pages. Wow. Even something as small as the WF majority could be a sign of big things to come for AEW.


always the way here

AEW is generating the buzz - wether they like it or not


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> always the way here
> 
> AEW is generating the buzz - wether they like it or not


The doubt that people have in the company is always interesting. The company could use more starpower and a few other things to have potential to be one of the top promotions.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bradboyd said:


> The doubt that people have in the company is always interesting. The company could use more starpower and a few other things to have potential to be one of the top promotions.


IMO they are one mega feud or mega angle away from the next step up

Either one of their guys gets mainstream appeal, or they have some sort of (I hope) NJPW / ROH cross-over or a hot angle appears out of nowhere

but the house is built around it now to handle that - and I'll be very interested to see what happens when it does


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *IMO they are one mega feud or mega angle away from the next step up*
> 
> Either one of their guys gets mainstream appeal, or they have some sort of (I hope) NJPW / ROH cross-over or a hot angle appears out of nowhere
> 
> but the house is built around it now to handle that - and I'll be very interested to see what happens when it does


I think Heel Kenny Omega vs Hangman Page alongside MJF/Mox could be the double angle that gets them to 900K+ per week consistently for the rest of the year, which I think would be the next step upwards before a consistent 1 million+ being the next milestone. I could be wrong of course, but I truly think that if they book that shit right for All Out and they have crowds back, then it has the potential to take AEW to the next level. There are so many money feuds just waiting to happen in AEW, which is why we all watch. Heel Cody vs Jon Moxley is another for later down the line. Or Heel Moxley vs Hangman Page. Gets me excited just thinking about all of the feud possibilities.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think Heel Kenny Omega vs Hangman Page alongside MJF/Mox could be the double angle that gets them to 900K+ per week consistently for the rest of the year, which I think would be the next step upwards before a consistent 1 million+ being the next milestone. I could be wrong of course, but I truly think that if they book that shit right for All Out and they have crowds back, then it has the potential to take AEW to the next level. There are so many money feuds just waiting to happen in AEW, which is why we all watch. Heel Cody vs Jon Moxley is another for later down the line. Or Heel Moxley vs Hangman Page. Gets me excited just thinking about all of the feud possibilities.


Fr. We would’ve had a lot of this by now. But corona coasting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Fr. We would’ve had a lot of this by now. But corona coasting.


This is the card we could be looking at for All Out:

Moxley vs MJF AEW World Title
Hangman Page vs Kenny Omega (NJPW Omega as the heel)
FTR vs Young Bucks
Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida AEW Women's Title (Aubrey referee conspiracy angle)
Brian Cage vs Darby Allin (Darby screws Cage and Taz at Fyter Fest)
Cody vs PAC TNT Title (I would even add Archer for the Triple Threat)
Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy (Ultimate Deletion match?)
Chris Jericho/Mike Tyson/Orange Cassidy match/angle
Best Friends vs Lucha Bros? Tag Team Titles

That's a pretty damn good line up that I think could do the trick for a consistent 900k+.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is the card we could be looking at for All Out:
> 
> Moxley vs MJF AEW World Title
> Hangman Page vs Kenny Omega (NJPW Omega as the heel)
> ...


this sounds like a complete classic, but have they ever had this many matches on a PPV? my mind is going blank


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> this sounds like a complete classic, but have they ever had this many matches on a PPV? my mind is going blank


Yeah all of their PPV's have had 9-10 matches not counting the buy-in stuff


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah all of their PPV's have had 9-10 matches not counting the buy-in stuff


maybe having 4 PPVs per year might actually work, especially if every card can be memorable. Good buy rates. Just need to find a way to keep people interested for 3 months, which is tough.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is the card we could be looking at for All Out:
> 
> Moxley vs MJF AEW World Title
> Hangman Page vs Kenny Omega (NJPW Omega as the heel)
> ...


that is a tremendous card

personally i would not pull the trigger on MJF yet

i would like to see Mox v Hangman

with Hangman becoming the first homegrown champ


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> maybe having 4 PPVs per year might actually work, especially if every card can be memorable. Good buy rates. Just need to find a way to keep people interested for 3 months, which is tough.


i think sprinkling in shows like Fyter and Bash is a good way to combat this


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think sprinkling in shows like Fyter and Bash is a good way to combat this


For sure. But the specials shouldn’t be predictable. So far, I think they have been.

I also was thinking about having 6 PPVs per year with an alternating roster. A heavy roster could allow this.

so month1-2 to PPV1 it could be Stunt vs Brodie. 
Month3-4 to PPV2, Stunt and Brodie take a break, another 2 guys get a chance to shine.

That would keep the product fresh, give chance to recuperate and stop fans from getting bored.

the only people I’d expect to work all 6 PPVs would be the champions.

a heavy roster also allows for different feuds. It’s also how actual combat sports work with their PPVs.

a nice change IMO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> For sure. But the specials shouldn’t be predictable. So far, I think they have been.
> 
> I also was thinking about having 6 PPVs per year with an alternating roster. A heavy roster could allow this.
> 
> ...


yah, i like that


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

How messed up do you have to be that the evil and sinister The Dark Order chooses you over freaking Abadon to join the club?

EDIT: Wrong thread lol >_>


----------

